# I'm another Uber Support Rep here to dish. Ask me anything.



## LadyUber

What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


----------



## JaredJ

What's a good loophole you would take advantage of if you were an Uber driver that isn't common knowledge?


----------



## IckyDoody

Do you happen to know what is the driver cancellation rate that prompts uber to deactivate?


----------



## Transportador

Why does Uber not have the function to set Destination Filter like Lyft?


----------



## itsablackmarket

What do you think we're going to actually learn from you that we don't already know?


----------



## Johnny Lu

Two questions... The first one is, why is it taking forever for me to get the update for iOS in my market, Scranton Wilkes-Barre? The update app gives you alerts for surge notifications. Second question, when is UBER XL going to be available in my market? Thank you for taking the time to come here and answer questions. John Lubeck.


----------



## everythingsuber

Transportador said:


> Why does Uber not have the function to set Destination Filter like Lyft?


Last thing you need is a system that encourages cherry picking and is open to manipulation. Being able to set a destination costs you far more than the value you may see in it. Drivers simply manipulate it and also leads to poor customer service. Its intention is good but the road to hell.......


----------



## LadyUber

JaredJ said:


> What's a good loophole you would take advantage of if you were an Uber driver that isn't common knowledge?


I wouldn't recommend trying to beat the system. User's fraud team will immediately squash it.


----------



## LadyUber

IckyDoody said:


> Do you happen to know what is the driver cancellation rate that prompts uber to deactivate?


You should expect to see yourself flagged for anything lower than 80% acceptance rates frequently.


----------



## LadyUber

Transportador said:


> Why does Uber not have the function to set Destination Filter like Lyft?


The destination filter seems like it would limit the amount of requests you would get, and would ultimately make for less reliable response time for pick ups. User's best interests lay with the riders...


----------



## LadyUber

itsablackmarket said:


> What do you think we're going to actually learn from you that we don't already know?


Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


----------



## Turbo

When a driver gets an Uber ride and gets rated as a passenger, is that factored into the driver's driver rating?


----------



## LadyUber

Johnny Lu said:


> Two questions... The first one is, why is it taking forever for me to get the update for iOS in my market, Scranton Wilkes-Barre? The update app gives you alerts for surge notifications. Second question, when is UBER XL going to be available in my market? Thank you for taking the time to come here and answer questions. John Lubeck.


1. The iOS updates for the Uber iPhones seem like they don't typically coincide with the public update schedules. They are pushed out manually by Uber engineering, but Uber reps are not privy to when they would come. That's why you'll always hear "expect it sometime soon." We have no clue about technical details, especially future ones. 
2. Unless you've gotten notice that uberXL is coming to your market, don't hold your breath. There's hardly ever dates announced to reps for info like that either. For example. the massive spread in Southwest Ontario Canada, we were alerted about 5 hours before those cities launched. The truth is, if the uberX demand grows enough, they'll expand to uberXL. Scranton Wilkes-Barre is not a major market, so it is not anywhere near the top of their radar to expand.


----------



## LadyUber

Turbo said:


> When a driver gets an Uber ride and gets rated as a passenger, is that factored into the driver's driver rating?


No, not at all. Your driver and rider rating are completely separate and do not influence each other. Though, if you do something that gets your rider account banned, it will most likely effect your driver status as well, as rider and driver accounts with coinciding data do have links. But in short, no, getting a rating from another driver as a rider has nothing to do with your Driver rating.


----------



## Transportador

LadyUber said:


> The destination filter seems like it would limit the amount of requests you would get, and would ultimately make for less reliable response time for pick ups. User's best interests lay with the riders...


Correct, except Lyft drivers use this when they are far from home at the end of the day and would love to head back not empty. This is one of the reasons I added Lyft to my driving, and use this at the end of the night. It actually worked once in my favor, but that's better than nothing on Uber. Lyft is also interested in serving the riders, but they did not forget about the drivers. Thanks


----------



## Transportador

LadyUber said:


> Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


So tell us how they treat their support reps? Are you unhappy too (like drivers)?


----------



## LadyUber

Transportador said:


> Correct, except Lyft drivers use this when they are far from home at the end of the day and would love to head back not empty. This is one of the reasons I added Lyft to my driving, and use this at the end of the night. It actually worked once in my favor, but that's better than nothing on Uber. Lyft is also interested in serving the riders, but they did not forget about the drivers. Thanks


it honestly sounds great and makes a lot of sense. i agree, a driver should be entitled to have a fare on the way home. I don't think Uber cares whether or not you are heading one way or the other, they just want to have as many ride requests fulfilled as possible. the right programming could get certain people on their way home fares... but yeah, never heard any plans to do so.


----------



## LadyUber

Transportador said:


> So tell us how they treat their support reps? Are you unhappy too (like drivers)?


Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


----------



## Uber_Saab

How come we don't get to view the passenger feedback? I use the iOS and am based in Burlington, VT. I wonder why the application is so lacking compared to the application I've seen screen shots of the Android and it seems that app has better information for the drivers. The heat maps appear to have more details unlike VT where the heat map covers most of the city.


----------



## knightuber69

Will winter warm ups return 
guarantees hourly wages
will it be back


----------



## Transportador

everythingsuber said:


> Last thing you need is a system that encourages cherry picking and is open to manipulation. Being able to set a destination costs you far more than the value you may see in it. Drivers simply manipulate it and also leads to poor customer service. Its intention is good but the road to hell.......


I agree, and on Lyft they leave it wide open to be used anytime you are a certain distance from home base. But what Lyft or Uber can do is to just simply restrict it to your being able to use it let's say 1 or 2 times a day. That will most likely solve all potential problems. I use it to help me go home while carrying pax at least part of the way in the same direction. Others may abuse it...


----------



## LadyUber

Uber_Saab said:


> How come we don't get to view the passenger feedback? I use the iOS and am based in Burlington, VT. I wonder why the application is so lacking compared to the application I've seen screen shots of the Android and it seems that app has better information for the drivers. The heat maps appear to have more details unlike VT where the heat map covers most of the city.


because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


----------



## LadyUber

knightuber69 said:


> Will winter warm ups return
> guarantees hourly wages
> will it be back


probably. don't know for sure. promotions aren't announced in advance by months, weeks days or even hours to reps.


----------



## Turbo

Thank you LadyUber


----------



## LadyUber

Turbo said:


> Thank you LadyUber


i do what i can.


----------



## LadyUber

Uber_Saab said:


> How come we don't get to view the passenger feedback? I use the iOS and am based in Burlington, VT. I wonder why the application is so lacking compared to the application I've seen screen shots of the Android and it seems that app has better information for the drivers. The heat maps appear to have more details unlike VT where the heat map covers most of the city.


in regards to the app updates across either platform, iOS or android ... some are test markets so you may see better versions of the app out there with cool features while some cities lack those bells and whistles.


----------



## Jeepdriver

We get surveys to take about our satisfaction as drivers. Acting like they care. Will they ever stop recruiting drivers and advertise to get riders? Think the tip option will EVER become a reality?
Will the rates ever go back up to a realistic amount? You will eventually run out of people willing to drive.


----------



## LadyUber

Jeepdriver said:


> We get surveys to take about our satisfaction as drivers. Acting like they care. Will they ever stop recruiting drivers and advertise to get riders? Think the tip option will EVER become a reality?
> Will the rates ever go back up to a realistic amount? You will eventually run out of people willing to drive.


1. nope, they will never stop recruiting drivers. the only caps i have ever seen have been on UberBLACK drivers and those are mandated by the local legislations, or similar caps to the allowance of drivers in a city that could spill over into uberX. haven't seen these in huge markets. but yeah, no way, never gonna cap the driver pool. they don't care how much each driver makes, they just care about MORE rides being fulfilled. 
2. no, i do not think tipping on UberX and BLACK will ever happen. Only UberTAXI. that's kind of a staple of Uber, that there's no tip involved. 
3. if going back up is what you need the rates to do to be realistic, then no, I do not think you will ever get realistic rates. i think rates will continue to slowly drop or level out where they are. but more likely continue to drop. 
4. agreed. people will stop wanting to drive, but there's always new drivers who want to get out there. (see answer 1.)


----------



## LadyUber

itsablackmarket said:


> What do you think we're going to actually learn from you that we don't already know?


also, if you're not interested. I'm not here answering support emails now. (boom)


----------



## Jeepdriver

LadyUber said:


> 1. nope, they will never stop recruiting drivers. the only caps i have ever seen have been on UberBLACK drivers and those are mandated by the local legislations, or similar caps to the allowance of drivers in a city that could spill over into uberX. haven't seen these in huge markets. but yeah, no way, never gonna cap the driver pool. they don't care how much each driver makes, they just care about MORE rides being fulfilled.
> 2. no, i do not think tipping on UberX and BLACK will ever happen. Only UberTAXI. that's kind of a staple of Uber, that there's no tip involved.
> 3. if going back up is what you need the rates to do to be realistic, then no, I do not think you will ever get realistic rates. i think rates will continue to slowly drop or level out where they are. but more likely continue to drop.
> 4. agreed. people will stop wanting to drive, but there's always new drivers who want to get out there. (see answer 1.)


Sounds like your awfully critical of the company you supposedly represent. We know they don't care about the drivers, only their bottom line. But I would expect you to at least seem like you are trying to defend the company. Although I guess that could be difficult.


----------



## JaredJ

Is there such a thing as having too many driver and rider referrals?


----------



## itsablackmarket

LadyUber said:


> also, if you're not interested. I'm not here answering support emails now. (boom)


I don't even email you anyway.


----------



## LadyUber

Jeepdriver said:


> Sounds like your awfully critical of the company you supposedly represent. We know they don't care about the drivers, only their bottom line. But I would expect you to at least seem like you are trying to defend the company. Although I guess that could be difficult.


full disclosure, all of the reps in my position - the ones that answer your emails, are being fired left and right, and not because of our performance. we're being downsized and outsourced. we're all angry.


----------



## LadyUber

itsablackmarket said:


> I don't even email you anyway.


awesome. again, who cares?


----------



## LadyUber

JaredJ said:


> Is there such a thing as having too many driver and rider referrals?


legit ones, no. you are bringing more users and money to Uber. 
using paid means like advertising, yes. fraud team researches the codes and knows when the agreement to not use paid means has been broken, which can disqualify you from pending referral awards.


----------



## arto71

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Does über resets pax star rating to 5* ,if it fails blow some level ?


----------



## Transportador

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


That's real unfortunate! CS will degrade as they go forward with this "tragedy" like the computer industry did before them. Hopefully you have moved on to something bigger and better. Hey, do you drive?


----------



## BurgerTiime

Is Uber making a profit on the rental of the IPhones due to the rate rental increase from $10 to $15 a week?


----------



## LadyUber

itsablackmarket said:


> I think it's relevant because you're here since you're angry with Uber for replacing U.S. based support reps with overseas ones. Well, I used support over a year ago s you could be already. I don't see how it could get much worse.


ooh, burn.
i know my value, and your opinion doesn't alter it in any way. in fact, you are the type of driver that makes me a bit happier to be on my way out. the company we represent doesn't care about us, and some of the people we service don't care about us, so yeah, you are kinda gonna get exactly the support you deserve, shit ty broken english. enjoy.
you probably treat every service rep you encounter like they are stupid, or below you.


----------



## LadyUber

BurgerTiime said:


> Is Uber making a profit on the rental of the IPhones due to the rate rental increase from $10 to $15 a week?


with millions more drivers needing data, and more devices using the network everyday i think the data fee increase is to remain sustainable. there's probably a bit of profit - as there should be in all business maneuvers (i.e. - downsizing and outsourcing to cheaper reps) , but i honestly believe the increase is just to account for the growth and most likely a re-negotiated agreement with the data providers.


----------



## New2Uber15

What are the REAL qualifications to become an uber driver in regards to a background check?
I've heard of people not being hired due to arrests(without convictions) and I've heard of people having convictions in the past 7 years of drug crimes ect. and being accepted.


----------



## LadyUber

arto71 said:


> Does über resets pax star rating to 5* ,if it fails blow some level ?


no, ratings are never reset. they are always rolling averages of the last (up to) 500 trips completed or taken. if you are given quality reviews, you do not get reset to 5. it will never, ever happen. your rating is your rating as you've earned it (or truly as you've been rated)


----------



## LadyUber

New2Uber15 said:


> What are the REAL qualifications to become an uber driver in regards to a background check?
> I've heard of people not being hired due to arrests(without convictions) and I've heard of people having convictions in the past 7 years of drug crimes ect. and being accepted.


there's grey areas there, and the specifications are not disclosed to reps. but yeah, clean-ish driving record for 2-3 years. no major or violent crimes. can't speak if a misdemeanor or drug crime would disqualify, it might, it might not. its not laid out for us to know.


----------



## New2Uber15

LadyUber said:


> with millions more drivers needing data, and more devices using the network everyday i think the data fee increase is to remain sustainable. there's probably a bit of profit - as there should be in all business maneuvers (i.e. - downsizing and outsourcing to cheaper reps) , but i honestly believe the increase is just to account for the growth and most likely a re-negotiated agreement with the data providers.


Theres got to be a HUGE profit on the iphones. Even at $10 a week.
Aren't they renting like an iphone 4 or something. Thats what, 4 years old??? 52 weeks in a year x 4=208 x the $10 fee=2$2080 for an iphone.


----------



## New2Uber15

LadyUber said:


> there's grey areas there, and the specifications are not disclosed to reps. but yeah, clean-ish driving record for 2-3 years. no major or violent crimes. can't speak if a misdemeanor or drug crime would disqualify, it might, it might not. its not laid out for us to know.


I was thinking it depends on who reviewed at the time. that's interesting though. I don't believe that there is a black and white area here., with the exception of violence


----------



## LadyUber

Transportador said:


> That's real unfortunate! CS will degrade as they go forward with this "tragedy" like the computer industry did before them. Hopefully you have moved on to something bigger and better. Hey, do you drive?


i drove prior to being a rep. i make way more in their CS than i ever did driving. I will never go back to driving. there's a better offer for me on the table, my contract for Support is ending soon and its all but definite that we will not be renewed as the overseas reps have been given all of our emails to answer.


----------



## itsablackmarket

New2Uber15 said:


> Theres got to be a HUGE profit on the iphones. Even at $10 a week.
> Aren't they renting like an iphone 4 or something. Thats what, 4 years old??? 52 weeks in a year x 4=208 x the $10 fee=2$2080 for an iphone.


why did you multiply by 4?


----------



## Turbo

OK got another one. Those urgent texts that say things like "4th and Main will be booming at 7:30!"
...do they just randomly get generated? Or does the next driver get one about the surge at 5th and Main, and someone else is told that 6th and Main is off the hook, etc? Like placing chess pieces on a board.


----------



## Johnny Lu

LadyUber said:


> 1. The iOS updates for the Uber iPhones seem like they don't typically coincide with the public update schedules. They are pushed out manually by Uber engineering, but Uber reps are not privy to when they would come. That's why you'll always hear "expect it sometime soon." We have no clue about technical details, especially future ones.
> 2. Unless you've gotten notice that uberXL is coming to your market, don't hold your breath. There's hardly ever dates announced to reps for info like that either. For example. the massive spread in Southwest Ontario Canada, we were alerted about 5 hours before those cities launched. The truth is, if the uberX demand grows enough, they'll expand to uberXL. Scranton Wilkes-Barre is not a major market, so it is not anywhere near the top of their radar to expand.


Thank you.


----------



## bscott

It seems as though everyone hates this company. Drivers, CSR's and at some point even pax will come to despise them. After all, they're an equal opportunity enterprise caring only about one thing and it isn't any of you.


----------



## LadyUber

New2Uber15 said:


> Theres got to be a HUGE profit on the iphones. Even at $10 a week.
> Aren't they renting like an iphone 4 or something. Thats what, 4 years old??? 52 weeks in a year x 4=208 x the $10 fee=2$2080 for an iphone.


the data has to be paid for somehow, even at wholesale, the providers are not providing it cheap, and definitely not now that data limits are the norm. also, the device isn't being rented, its the data that is being provided that is the 10/15 monthly charge.


----------



## New2Uber15

itsablackmarket said:


> why did you multiply by 4?





> Aren't they renting like an iphone 4 or something. Thats what, 4 years old???


Please, correct me if I'm wrong. Are they finally giving out iphone 6+ or something? Everytime I've heard about their rentals, it's been an iphone 4 I believe


----------



## LadyUber

New2Uber15 said:


> Please, correct me if I'm wrong. Are they finally giving out iphone 6+ or something? Everytime I've heard about their rentals, it's been an iphone 4 I believe


there are some markets with iPhone 6, 6 plus, even 6s. its just whatever phones they can get to the cities that they have available.


----------



## New2Uber15

LadyUber said:


> the data has to be paid for somehow, even at wholesale, the providers are not providing it cheap, and definitely not now that data limits are the norm. also, the device isn't being rented, its the data that is being provided that is the 10/15 monthly charge.


you are correct. So, for iphone 4's making about $1,500 profit in 4 years is data really $1,500 for one driver in 4 years? Wow! and uber is a huge company!


----------



## UberHammer

LadyUber said:


> The destination filter seems like it would limit the amount of requests you would get, and would ultimately make for less reliable response time for pick ups. User's best interests lay with the riders...


This is false logic.

Just as features that benefit the driver encourage drivers to go online, lack of those features discourage drivers from going online. When drivers don't go online because the platform doesn't have the features they want, the system is less reliable for the riders.

With the ridiculous turnover rate Uber has with drivers, they should be investing heavily in giving drivers the features they want to keep them from quitting.

GOD I HATE F###### ******ED ANSWERS FROM UBER!!!!!!

Sorry.... tension breaker.... had to be done.


----------



## LadyUber

bscott said:


> It seems as though everyone hates this company. Drivers, CSR's and at some point even pax will come to despise them. After all, they're an equal opportunity enterprise caring only about one thing and it isn't any of you.


completely agree. but, everyone hates McDonalds too, right? but its cheap and accessible, so it continues to be prominent. Uber is a verb now. even though Lyft has a better atmosphere, Uber is the Google of that world. no one uses Bing or Yahoo.


----------



## New2Uber15

LadyUber said:


> there are some markets with iPhone 6, 6 plus, even 6s. its just whatever phones they can get to the cities that they have available.


I was unaware of that. Never seen anyone actually meantion even an iPhone 5. That's good to know
Would be awesome if we could rent at $20 a week and actually use the phones normally as well. I think that would be cool


----------



## Johnny Lu

Wow UBER lady, I know loan sharks more forgiving then you. ;-)


----------



## LadyUber

i actually do have some stuff i gotta do. but yeah, what he said.


----------



## LadyUber

Johnny Lu said:


> Wow UBER lady, I know loan sharks more forgiving then you. ;-)


im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


----------



## Johnny Lu

LadyUber said:


> im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
> well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


I understand. Doesn't seem fair.


----------



## LadyUber

UberHammer said:


> This is false logic.
> 
> Just as features that benefit the driver encourage drivers to go online, lack of those features discourage drivers from going online. When drivers don't go online because the platform doesn't have the features they want, the system is less reliable for the riders.
> 
> With the ridiculous turnover rate Uber has with drivers, they should be investing heavily in giving drivers the features they want to keep them from quitting.
> 
> GOD I HATE F###### ******ED ANSWERS FROM UBER!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry.... tension breaker.... had to be done.


i agree they should be fighting to keep you. im just trying to give you the answer that i think Uber would give. and i agree, their logic is ******ed.


----------



## UberHammer

LadyUber said:


> i agree they should be fighting to keep you. im just trying to give you the answer that i think Uber would give. and i agree, their logic is ******ed.


So you're here to give unhelpful answers... gee... thanks.


----------



## LadyUber

The_One said:


> I stand corrected, you are as clueless as they come. You need to get back to your Uber desk and keep sending those copy and paste emails. Did I just waste 5 minutes of my time, yes I did.


glad i could help you do so.


----------



## LadyUber

UberHammer said:


> So you're here to give unhelpful answers... gee... thanks.


i never claimed to be helpful. why the hell would i come to Uber people to WORK?


----------



## UberMeansSuper

Jeepdriver said:


> Sounds like your awfully critical of the company you supposedly represent. We know they don't care about the drivers, only their bottom line. But I would expect you to at least seem like you are trying to defend the company. Although I guess that could be difficult.


Glados is already around for that.


----------



## UberHammer

LadyUber said:


> i never claimed to be helpful. why the hell would i come to Uber people to WORK?


Nobody here needs to hear the same bullshit answers Uber has been feeding drivers for years. It appears you are here to do nothing more than pour salt in wounds. I hope you find it satisfying.


----------



## LadyUber

UberMeansSuper said:


> Glados is already around for that.


when life gives you lemons, invent a combustable lemon and burn life's house down.


----------



## LadyUber

UberHammer said:


> Nobody here needs to hear the same bullshit answers Uber has been feeding drivers for years. It appears you are here to do nothing more than pour salt in wounds. I hope you find it satisfying.


so, you do or don't want me to answer honestly? seriously dude, what do you want? ask me a question, and I'll answer it. if you don't, go away. or is it that im intruding on your turf? im giving honest answers outside of the support realm, unedited, not holding back. do you want a strategy guide, go listen to Randy the UberMan, he's more up your alley. an idiot who thinks he knows everything.


----------



## UberHammer

LadyUber said:


> so, you do or don't want me to answer honestly? seriously dude, what do you want? ask me a question, and I'll answer it. if you don't, go away. or is it that im intruding on your turf? im giving honest answers outside of the support realm, unedited, not holding back. do you want a strategy guide, go listen to Randy the UberMan, he's more up your alley. an idiot who thinks he knows everything.


Why should we ask you anything? You're just going to give the answers we already get from Uber. You're selling ice to eskimos. And Randy only does what he does for all the Youtube revenue and referral fees he's getting. No one can have their lips pressed that tightly against Travis Kalanicks buttcheeks without getting some kind of compensation for doing it.


----------



## LadyUber

UberHammer said:


> Why should we ask you anything? You're just going to give the answers we already get from Uber. You're selling ice to eskimos. And Randy only does what he does for all the Youtube revenue and referral fees he's getting. No one can have their lips pressed that tightly against Travis Kalanicks buttcheeks without getting some kind of compensation for doing it.


TK would fart in your nose and you'd like it. 
anyway, I came by to let you know from reps perspective what I thought of working for Uber and maybe answer some questions without remaining in policy so you could get honest responses. I hate Uber, you hate Uber. they are bleeding your pockets, they are basically destroying hundreds of families lives in the US right now to get cheaper workers overseas.
news flash : I DON'T CARE IF YOU ASK ME ANYTHING.


----------



## NANDO

VERY INFORMATIVE


----------



## LadyUber

New2Uber15 said:


> you are correct. So, for iphone 4's making about $1,500 profit in 4 years is data really $1,500 for one driver in 4 years? Wow! and uber is a huge company!


i just realized i was saying 15 a month, im aware its 15 week;y. Data Fee is $15 weekly. 60 a month. 12 months a year. 720 a year. 
recently my personal cell phone bill went to 50 a month but with a family plan. i was paying 80 a month, so at 40 a month it was a deal.
at 60 a month its better to just provide your own data, because you can get unlimited for around 50 pretty much anywhere if you play it right. 
provide your own data for sure.


----------



## LadyUber

i'm done for this round. take care.


----------



## THE MAN!

LadyUber said:


> Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


Join the club my dear!


----------



## tb1984

LadyUber said:


> im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
> well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


Since, it's contract work, so you should expect that the job is not permanent.


----------



## ATX 22

A question I haven't seen yet, and I have to ask.
Why should we believe that you are a CSR who just wants to give us information and not an Uber plant in a site like this sent to fish for information for the mother ship?


----------



## LadyUber

tb1984 said:


> Since, it's contract work, so you should expect that the job is not permanent.


we were always being told that as long as we performed at high levels, we had job security and would be renewed. so, we all busted our asses, and suddenly in groups, even the highest performing reps were let go with no notice.


----------



## LadyUber

ATX 22 said:


> A question I haven't seen yet, and I have to ask.
> Why should we believe that you are a CSR who just wants to give us information and not an Uber plant in a site like this sent to fish for information for the mother ship?


because I haven't asked any questions in this thread, i've only answered.
and i've outright insulted drivers for being idiots.

i dunno, answer your own question. you can believe whatever you want... like believing that Uber has the driver's best interests in mind.


----------



## observer

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


"Too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating", doesn't Uber trust it's own background checks??

JK people are unpredictable.


----------



## bezi_NY

LadyUber said:


> i drove prior to being a rep. i make way more in their CS than i ever did driving. I will never go back to driving. there's a better offer for me on the table, my contract for Support is ending soon and its all but definite that we will not be renewed as the overseas reps have been given all of our emails to answer.


They used quality to start the system and then once they've honed their system to maximum efficiency they go overseas to train what was created and then autopilot.


----------



## tb1984

LadyUber said:


> we were always being told that as long as we performed at high levels, we had job security and would be renewed. so, we all busted our asses, and suddenly in groups, even the highest performing reps were let go with no notice.


As always, money is the root of all evil... And Uber is not different from any other corporations in the U.S

Money is also the main cause of troubles between riders/drivers/Uber/Lyft. Riders want cheaper fares, drivers want higher rates, Uber/Lyft want more profit. In this system, nobody cares for others.


----------



## LadyUber

bezi_NY said:


> They used quality to start the system and then once they've honed their system to maximum efficiency they go overseas to train what was created and then autopilot.


quality to start... quantity from there on out. your support is toast. sorry to all.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

That's not true. I care for a company that will care for me. I will show up on time, I will regularly vacuum my seats, because I value what they provide. And it's true for al ot of people.

They show us no loyalty, so we have no reason to show loyalty or care for them.

Also it's interesting how they screw even their own CSR's lol. That's capitalism I suppose. FU UBer


----------



## chitownXdriver

LadyUber said:


> completely agree. but, everyone hates McDonalds too, right? but its cheap and accessible, so it continues to be prominent. Uber is a verb now. even though Lyft has a better atmosphere, Uber is the Google of that world. no one uses Bing or Yahoo.


I use yahoo


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


When someone requests a cleaning fee and submits pictures of vomit, is there a whole department that all they do is look at pictures of vomit all day/night long or does it hit every rep randomly.


----------



## tb1984

BaitNSwitch said:


> That's not true. I care for a company that will care for me. I will show up on time, I will regularly vacuum my seats, because I value what they provide. And it's true for al ot of people.
> 
> They show us no loyalty, so we have no reason to show loyalty or care for them.
> 
> Also it's interesting how they screw even their own CSR's lol. That's capitalism I suppose. FU UBer


I agree. But Uber/Lyft use the public as their drivers, and not all of us has your mentality. When easy money is dangling in front of us(like Lyft gives out money to drivers via guarantees, Power Drive bonus, ...), loyalty goes out of window. I know that most of Uber drivers who are aware of Lyft, would drive both at the same time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

What's the over under on Uber's bankruptcy filing?

I say 18 months.


----------



## Micmac

Thanks LadyUber for your time all you said is correct
I can tell that this company (uber) is going down the drain women getting raped right and left , drivers used as salves ( uber put them under the train to make money), CRS overworked . Trust me Uber going to get bankrupt soon cause of greedy corrupt and criminal ceo Travis clown hope he gets a cancer that does not have a cure , he destroyed so many lives I don't know how he sleeps at night.


----------



## bscott

It seems that FUBAR has done the same thing to it's employees as they have done to drivers. One spin cycle after another. Unfortunately they use toxic waste instead of soap.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


Are there cases of business owners tracking down Yelp reviewers and attacking them? Does anyone know? Because a lot of Yelp reviews get very specific and it's pretty easy to deduce who it is. So, do people retaliate? At the company I used to work for (we were the type of company who went to people's homes and did inspections), one customer gave us a vicious review (so vicious that even Yelp tagged it "not recommended" or something) and we knew exactly who it was. We didn't lift a finger to do/say anything even though the man was actually engaging in a suit-worthy case of libel. I think an overwhelming majority of people/businesses are like that -- they understand reviews are just reviews and the best you can do is fight speech with speech, i.e. if you're really good at what you do, the bad reviews will be drowned out by the good ones + those who rate you badly just because they're cranky/unreasonable will only end up exposing themselves through what they say. Plus, most people simply don't want to get in trouble. Imagine going out to drive Uber to _improve_ your life but then engaging in an act of crime that's so obviously self-defeating. Maybe there's a one in a million case of someone like that just like there's a one in a million case of just about anything you can think of. And as for the irrational fear of the unpredictable/volatile Uber driver, they still exist, don't they, despite the lack of access to who gave them what ratings? We've seen a few crazy things in the news. If you ask me, what's more dangerous than showing Uber drivers bad ratings (which are essential for improvement) is the blanket suspicion of every customer as being the cause of bad ratings on a specific day/week. Imagine someone with an untreated case of paranoid-schizo or something hitting their breaking point on a day of bad ratings.


----------



## Muffinscupcake

LadyUber said:


> legit ones, no. you are bringing more users and money to Uber.
> using paid means like advertising, yes. fraud team researches the codes and knows when the agreement to not use paid means has been broken, which can disqualify you from pending referral awards.


Are business cards considered paid means of advertising .


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Greetings "Another Uber Support Rep". I am Another Uber Driver. Thank you for coming to this forum to let us know what is happening. We have too few Uber employees here. I , for one, value their input. Welcome to the forum.



LadyUber said:


> You should expect to see yourself flagged for anything lower than 80% acceptance rates frequently.


My UberX acceptance rate is about seventy five per-cent. Uber never has sent me a nastygram about it. When I signed on to Uber Taxi, the Uber People at the event told us that they were looking for a sixty-five per-cent acceptance rate. Even some of the early e-Mails mentioned sixty-five per-cent. Has that changed?



LadyUber said:


> you could go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


All of that over one lousy one-star rating? ..........so much for the value of Uber's much vaunted "background check".



LadyUber said:


> the only caps i have ever seen have been on UberBLACK drivers


Uber did stop accepting new Uber Taxi drivers in Washington for some time. Only recently have they started accepting new Uber Taxi drivers, again. They are expanding Uber Taxi to Arlington, Virginia, here (a suburb).



LadyUber said:


> do you want a strategy guide, go listen to Randy the UberMan, he's an idiot who thinks he knows everything.


*Uberpeopledotnet POST OF THE DAY!* Moderators please take notice and take appropriate action.




LadyUber said:


> we were always being told that as long as we performed at high levels, we had job security and would be renewed.


When you saw Uber's putting out all of that false propaganda to the drivers and the users, you did not suspect that they might be putting out false propaganda to their employees?


----------



## Adbam

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> When someone requests a cleaning fee and submits pictures of vomit, is there a whole department that all they do is look at pictures of vomit all day/night long or does it hit every rep randomly.


Yes the normal beginning tier customer service reps have to forward the throwup emails to an upper tier throw up rep. They probably handle other complicated issues also. I call them the "throw up guru".

As in please email my throw up pics the the throw up guru. (It's happened 4 times to me).


----------



## TomP

Thanks, LadyUber for taking the time to respond to questions in a frank manner.


----------



## IckyDoody

LadyUber said:


> You should expect to see yourself flagged for anything lower than 80% acceptance rates frequently.


Funny, this is so typical when communicating with an uber csr, I ask a question, I get a nonsequiter answer. which begs the question, do you not know the difference between acceptance rates and cancellation rates or did you just glance over my post and project your own idea on to my question.

Let me be clear, I'm not trying to troll here, I just honestly want to know why the csrs always seem to give totally unrelated answers.

With that said, thank you for your time in making this thread.


----------



## LadyUber

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> When someone requests a cleaning fee and submits pictures of vomit, is there a whole department that all they do is look at pictures of vomit all day/night long or does it hit every rep randomly.



Cleaning fee requests go to a specialized team. That team handles emails that need to speak to both the driver and the rider to resolve. The front line reps still see all the puke and pee and poop and trash though while routing. Typically, a front line rep talks to all drivers or all riders for their entire shift.


----------



## Adam G

Why would Uber lower their rate in a thriving market with no competition? They state to drivers, it's to increase market share and generate more rides. However, they only advertise for more drivers not more passengers. Honestly, they could raise the rates and not lose market share. Are they trying to push out the old drivers and replace them with newer one at the 25% rate. What's the thought of the CSR' s?


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

LadyUber said:


> Cleaning fee requests go to a specialized team. That team handles emails that need to speak to both the driver and the rider to resolve. The front line reps still see all the puke and pee and poop and trash though while routing. Typically, a front line rep talks to all drivers or all riders for their entire shift.


Good to know. I was just wondering have many lose their lunch onto their keyboards lol


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Another Uber Driver said:


> Greetings "Another Uber Support Rep". I am Another Uber Driver. Thank you for coming to this forum to let us know what is happening. We have too few Uber employees here. I , for one, value their input. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> My UberX acceptance rate is about seventy five per-cent. Uber never has sent me a nastygram about it. When I signed on to Uber Taxi, the Uber People at the event told us that they were looking for a sixty-five per-cent acceptance rate. Even some of the early e-Mails mentioned sixty-five per-cent. Has that changed?
> 
> All of that over one lousy one-star rating? ..........so much for the value of Uber's much vaunted "background check".
> 
> Uber did stop accepting new Uber Taxi drivers in Washington for some time. Only recently have they started accepting new Uber Taxi drivers, again. They are expanding Uber Taxi to Arlington, Virginia, here (a suburb).
> 
> *Uberpeopledotnet POST OF THE DAY!* Moderators please take notice and take appropriate action.
> 
> When you saw Uber's putting out all of that false propaganda to the drivers and the users, you did not suspect that they might be putting out false propaganda to their employees?


Lmao got emmmm


----------



## LadyUber

IckyDoody said:


> Funny, this is so typical when communicating with an uber csr, I ask a question, I get a nonsequiter answer. which begs the question, do you not know the difference between acceptance rates and cancellation rates or did you just glance over my post and project your own idea on to my question.
> 
> Let me be clear, I'm not trying to troll here, I just honestly want to know why the csrs always seem to give totally unrelated answers.
> 
> With that said, thank you for your time in making this thread.


Sorry for the confusion.
Basically, if you are completing less than 80% of the trips that are routed to you, whether you are missing the request, denying it manually or cancelling it after accepting (known as a driver side cancel, if a rider cancels on you it does not count against you) its all lumped into the same boat. 80% is just like a round solid number im suggesting, because its all relative to the exact amount of requests. For example, over a weekend, 80% of 10 trips, 2 incomplete trips is definitely not going to make waves, but 20 incomplete trips, 80% of 100 is going to be flagged for low completion in regards to trips routed.

Yes, " acceptance rate" is too loose of a term for this question since its a familar term, so sorry for throwing that in. Cancellation Rate is NOT a term or figure used internally by Uber.

To analyze your question further, let me offer this... If your cancellation is within policy, and justified, you can cancel every single trip routed to you. If u are cancelling on riders without attempting to make the trip happen, i.e. Driving to the request location, waiting the required 5 mins, we can tell and the system will flag your account for excessive cancelling.

That was a rant i know, but its kind of a question that doesnt have an exact answer. Which led to the non sequitor. Though... It then became a Dilbert style bla bla bla fest.


----------



## LadyUber

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Good to know. I was just wondering have many lose their lunch onto their keyboards lol


Never puked at the site of vomit in pics, but ive done spittakes at how dumb, arrogant or crazy drivers and riders can be in their support requests.


----------



## LadyUber

TomP said:


> Thanks, LadyUber for taking the time to respond to questions in a frank manner.


You got it, hoss.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> Yes the normal beginning tier customer service reps have to forward the throwup emails to an upper tier throw up rep. They probably handle other complicated issues also. I call them the "throw up guru".
> 
> As in please email my throw up pics the the throw up guru. (It's happened 4 times to me).


To clarify... The specialized queue that handles cleaning fees etx is not an Upper Level. They are paid exactly the same as the front line reps, and have no more authority... Its just certain teams handle certain topics and tasks, with the goal being uniformity and effeciency... But yah, neither actually occur.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

LadyUber said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> Basically, if you are completing less than 80% of the trips that are routed to you, whether you are missing the request, denying it manually or cancelling it after accepting (known as a driver side cancel, if a rider cancels on you it does not count against you) its all lumped into the same boat. 80% is just like a round solid number im suggesting, because its all relative to the exact amount of requests. For example, over a weekend, 80% of 10 trips, 2 incomplete trips is definitely not going to make waves, but 20 incomplete trips, 80% of 100 is going to be flagged for low completion in regards to trips routed.
> 
> Yes, " acceptance rate" is too loose of a term for this question since its a familar term, so sorry for throwing that in. Cancellation Rate is NOT a term or figure used internally by Uber.
> 
> To analyze your question further, let me offer this... If your cancellation is within policy, and justified, you can cancel every single trip routed to you. If u are cancelling on riders without attempting to make the trip happen, i.e. Driving to the request location, waiting the required 5 mins, we can tell and the system will flag your account for excessive cancelling.
> 
> That was a rant i know, but its kind of a question that doesnt have an exact answer. Which led to the non sequitor. Though... It then became a Dilbert style bla bla bla fest.


How or does uber see our ACRO? Is there a rate for that too?


----------



## ATX 22

If there is no longer a cancellation fee, what's the incentive to the driver to wait for any amount of time? 
Without a cancellation fee, where is the motivation for the passenger to be ready to go? 
I plan to cut my wait time to one minute or less, depending upon the pickup location.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


I will assume your are in earnest Lady Uber....Your answers would make me think so.....I think it is quite telling a company that is so lean and no doubt swimming in profits will continue to erode the customer experience. Uber has a primary customer and a secondary customer, the drivers are the primary (because Uber has absolutely no control control over the pax experience...we do) customers so it is quite telling that they continue to squeeze every dime on us, from our ability o earn a decent profit to our (now miserable) interaction with our own partners. They either know they don't have long life as a company or they have relinquished control to lawyers and accountants....what an absolute shame!!!


----------



## LadyUber

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> I will assume your are in earnest Lady Uber....Your answers would make me think so.....I think it is quite telling a company that is so lean and no doubt swimming in profits will continue to erode the customer experience. Uber has a primary customer and a secondary customer, the drivers are the primary (because Uber has absolutely no control control over the pax experience...we do) customers so it is quite telling that they continue to squeeze every dime on us, from our ability o earn a decent profit to our (now miserable) interaction with our own partners. They either know they don't have long life as a company or they have relinquished control to lawyers and accountants....what an absolute shame!!!


in January an Exec from Amazon came into Uber, and stressed "we need to provide A PLUS SERVICE to our Partners and Riders. We need to fully answer questions and build personal relationships." fast forward 6 months and the aggressive addition of non-native english speaking reps who cant even understand the questions being asked let alone answer them and the downsizing of the United States based workers who can communicate effectively and efficiently (well, a lot of us... i know there was still some terrible domestic based support too.)

its just that his vision for A Plus service is not being fulfilled by the outsourced reps. they are just cheaper. that's what they are good for. this is a general statement that may be offensive, but they cause more support than they solve. drivers began to just write in 4 or 5 times until they got someone who could read and write in English proficiently.


----------



## LadyUber

ATX 22 said:


> If there is no longer a cancellation fee, what's the incentive to the driver to wait for any amount of time?
> Without a cancellation fee, where is the motivation for the passenger to be ready to go?
> I plan to cut my wait time to one minute or less, depending upon the pickup location.


im lost as to why you are saying there is no cancellation fee?


----------



## Adbam

Some markets don't have the cancel fee anymore


----------



## LadyUber

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> How or does uber see our ACRO? Is there a rate for that too?


"Other" is a general red flag for cancellations. it nearly always prompts a follow up to the THE RIDER to see what happened. we then hear that the ride was accepted and rapidly cancelled. its a terrible experience for the rider and you'll find yourself getting flagged for quality review for excessive cancellations if you do it often.

basically, other, without additional feedback looks like something shady. there should ALWAYS be a valid reason for a cancellation, because they are taken very seriously as they basically screw over a rider and make them wait longer, and probably call a cab or lyft etc


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

LadyUber said:


> in January an Exec from Amazon came into Uber, and stressed "we need to provide A PLUS SERVICE to our Partners and Riders. We need to fully answer questions and build personal relationships." fast forward 6 months and the aggressive addition of non-native english speaking reps who cant even understand the questions being asked let alone answer them and the downsizing of the United States based workers who can communicate effectively and efficiently (well, a lot of us... i know there was still some terrible domestic based support too.)
> 
> its just that his vision for A Plus service is not being fulfilled by the outsourced reps. they are just cheaper. that's what they are good for. this is a general statement that may be offensive, but they cause more support than they solve. drivers began to just write in 4 or 5 times until they got someone who could read and write in English proficiently.


thanks for your candor Lady Uber.....You seem like a person who gives a shit.

Sincerely, a 3000 plus ride Uber driver


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> Some markets don't have the cancel fee anymore


the author of that comment states they are in Austin, TX, where Cancellation Fees are still active per the City page at slash Austin


----------



## Adbam

Wow I'm amazed the upper tier reps don't get more money. Talk about no motivation for a promotion.

Ps I've worked upper tier costumer service for an evil American corp and you will be better person when they let you go.

Working for any company that deceives and takes advantage of thier costumers is very bad for your well being.


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber said:


> any where in particular?


Ooohh getting kinky in here!


----------



## haji

Who control the surge, drivers or uber ??


----------



## LadyUber

Another Uber Driver said:


> 1.Greetings "Another Uber Support Rep". I am Another Uber Driver. Thank you for coming to this forum to let us know what is happening. We have too few Uber employees here. I , for one, value their input. Welcome to the forum.
> 
> 2. My UberX acceptance rate is about seventy five per-cent. Uber never has sent me a nastygram about it. When I signed on to Uber Taxi, the Uber People at the event told us that they were looking for a sixty-five per-cent acceptance rate. Even some of the early e-Mails mentioned sixty-five per-cent. Has that changed?
> 
> 3. All of that over one lousy one-star rating? ..........so much for the value of Uber's much vaunted "background check".
> 
> 4. Uber did stop accepting new Uber Taxi drivers in Washington for some time. Only recently have they started accepting new Uber Taxi drivers, again. They are expanding Uber Taxi to Arlington, Virginia, here (a suburb).
> *5. POST OF THE DAY!* Moderators please take notice and take appropriate action.
> 
> 6. When you saw Uber's putting out all of that false propaganda to the drivers and the users, you did not suspect that they might be putting out false propaganda to their employees?


this post is hard to respond to because of the length and how deep the quotes go, but Im a completist and want to address everything posted on my thread. so ive edited the quote to include numbers to which im going to respond in turn.

1. i'm happy to be here. don't be fooled by my snark pushback to snark posts. im not on the clock and I have to hold my tongue day in day out to rude drivers around the clock. this is fun to me, and I'm not going to pull any punches.

2. i gave 80% as a round number, because like i stated elsewhere, there is no "number." its all relative to the total trips routed/completed/ignored, cancelled, etc. however, i've seen people deactivated for 80% and lower. we see auto quality deactivations every day and 80% seemed to be where people started getting into trouble. but again, its relative. below that is stepping into dangerous territory.

3. listen guys, on background checks. lets be freaking honest here. you've heard dozens if not hundreds of stories of people going off the handle. im not going to defend their background checks for a second. yes, they are thorough and strict with violent crime pasts and driving records... but seriously, people take their rating REALLY seriously. I've had people CRYING in our offices because they were deactivated due to poor ratings. we've had death threats TO US and to riders because of ratings. it happens. the community of drivers is by and large very respectable (if not at all respectED... had to.) but THERE ARE TERRIBLE PEOPLE who are one argument from snapping, or stabbing, or kidnapping, or raping. and they have clean backgrounds. we did our part by going through criminal backgrounds. there was a partner last year who was arrested, during a trip, by the FBI for like an international banking fraud ring. and he was a respected partner in the city. so yeah, anonymous ratings. we follow up with you if theres things that concern us, but otherwise, the rating is all you get. i for one would share the postive comments with the people I emailed with when I could, however, honestly, 95% of riders just rate and dont comment. even 1 star rides. so we follow up and try to find out what happened. but for the most part, the feedback really isnt there for us to see either. is the rating system fair and should it have so much weight on partner's active statuses? personally, i don't think so, but it's what we got.

4. Taxi is a whole other beast. Taxi partners are governed by the Taxi boards. sometimes only certain amounts of people can become taxi drivers (whether or not they use uber to connect to riders) and like i said, sometimes cities put a cap on their drivers.

5. I'm the post of the day? This is my first post ever. Can i get a Tshirt or something? Uber has never given me any gear.

6. We've all suspected it since we were hired, but our managers have kept us very blind and in the dark and told us over and over that we were safe if we performed. I personally doubled the requested stats with great satisfaction survey results from drivers. All of us left are just watching the days tick away till the end of our contract knowing we won't be extended. we're happy to still be working... but we're almost like the band on the titanic. we know we're going down, and we have a bit too much work ethic to not perform.


----------



## Adam G

LadyUber said:


> this post is hard to respond to because of the length and how deep the quotes go, but Im a completist and want to address everything posted on my thread. so ive edited the quote to include numbers to which im going to respond in turn.
> 
> 1. i'm happy to be here. don't be fooled by my snark pushback to snark posts. im not on the clock and I have to hold my tongue day in day out to rude drivers around the clock. this is fun to me, and I'm not going to pull any punches.
> 
> 2. i gave 80% as a round number, because like i stated elsewhere, there is no "number." its all relative to the total trips routed/completed/ignored, cancelled, etc. however, i've seen people deactivated for 80% and lower. we see auto quality deactivations every day and 80% seemed to be where people started getting into trouble. but again, its relative. below that is stepping into dangerous territory.
> 
> 3. listen guys, on background checks. lets be freaking honest here. you've heard dozens if not hundreds of stories of people going off the handle. im not going to defend their background checks for a second. yes, they are thorough and strict with violent crime pasts and driving records... but seriously, people take their rating REALLY seriously. I've had people CRYING in our offices because they were deactivated due to poor ratings. we've had death threats TO US and to riders because of ratings. it happens. the community of drivers is by and large very respectable (if not at all respectED... had to.) but THERE ARE TERRIBLE PEOPLE who are one argument from snapping, or stabbing, or kidnapping, or raping. and they have clean backgrounds. we did our part by going through criminal backgrounds. there was a partner last year who was arrested, during a trip, by the FBI for like an international banking fraud ring. and he was a respected partner in the city. so yeah, anonymous ratings. we follow up with you if theres things that concern us, but otherwise, the rating is all you get. i for one would share the postive comments with the people I emailed with when I could, however, honestly, 95% of riders just rate and dont comment. even 1 star rides. so we follow up and try to find out what happened. but for the most part, the feedback really isnt there for us to see either. is the rating system fair and should it have so much weight on partner's active statuses? personally, i don't think so, but it's what we got.
> 
> 4. Taxi is a whole other beast. Taxi partners are governed by the Taxi boards. sometimes only certain amounts of people can become taxi drivers (whether or not they use uber to connect to riders) and like i said, sometimes cities put a cap on their drivers.
> 
> 5. I'm the post of the day? This is my first post ever. Can i get a Tshirt or something? Uber has never given me any gear.
> 
> 6. We've all suspected it since we were hired, but our managers have kept us very blind and in the dark and told us over and over that we were safe if we performed. I personally doubled the requested stats with great satisfaction survey results from drivers. All of us left are just watching the days tick away till the end of our contract knowing we won't be extended. we're happy to still be working... but we're almost like the band on the titanic. we know we're going down, and we have a bit too much work ethic to not perform.


Don't actually like this... it sucks being in that spot....


----------



## LadyUber

haji said:


> Who control the surge, drivers or uber ??


There is no one at a computer turning on Surge. If rider demand spikes in one location, and the demand outweighs the amount of drivers in the area, the system analyzes it, and in response Surge goes on, and increases the multiplier along with the increase in demand to incentivize the drivers going to that area to quell the demand. there's no BS being slung here. thats how it works.


----------



## dnlbaboof

how long do drivers have to boost their rating if they have a quality review, how many rides? and if you get decativated is there any way back on?


----------



## dnlbaboof

will the new feature being rolled out where you are given pings while you still have a rider, if you reject those pings does your acceptance rate go down, hope it doesnt what if youre in a bad area etc?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LadyUber said:


> there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


You'd think that would tell them something.


----------



## LadyUber

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Are there cases of business owners tracking down Yelp reviewers and attacking them? Does anyone know? Because a lot of Yelp reviews get very specific and it's pretty easy to deduce who it is. So, do people retaliate? At the company I used to work for (we were the type of company who went to people's homes and did inspections), one customer gave us a vicious review (so vicious that even Yelp tagged it "not recommended" or something) and we knew exactly who it was. We didn't lift a finger to do/say anything even though the man was actually engaging in a suit-worthy case of libel. I think an overwhelming majority of people/businesses are like that -- they understand reviews are just reviews and the best you can do is fight speech with speech, i.e. if you're really good at what you do, the bad reviews will be drowned out by the good ones + those who rate you badly just because they're cranky/unreasonable will only end up exposing themselves through what they say. Plus, most people simply don't want to get in trouble. Imagine going out to drive Uber to _improve_ your life but then engaging in an act of crime that's so obviously self-defeating. Maybe there's a one in a million case of someone like that just like there's a one in a million case of just about anything you can think of. And as for the irrational fear of the unpredictable/volatile Uber driver, they still exist, don't they, despite the lack of access to who gave them what ratings? We've seen a few crazy things in the news. If you ask me, what's more dangerous than showing Uber drivers bad ratings (which are essential for improvement) is the blanket suspicion of every customer as being the cause of bad ratings on a specific day/week. Imagine someone with an untreated case of paranoid-schizo or something hitting their breaking point on a day of bad ratings.


i cant speak to as if an drivers have retaliated against a rider for a bad rating...but I wouldnt doubt it. but seriously, that's why drivers dont see the comments or know which trip got which rating. you can try and deduce as much as you want, but 9 times out of 10 when a driver wrote in to complain that a specific rider's rating of them was unfair... guess what? that particular rider gave them a 5, or didnt rate them, and the low rating was a completely different trip.

i agree though, the system is broken. i think feedback should be given like once a month, all of your feedback, with no ratings, in random orders, just so you can hear what your riders say... if you're a good driver, you'll like it. but let me give you some real examples of ratings. and these were common :

Stinky.
Car smelled like feet.
Driver has absolutely no idea what they are doing.
Worst driver ever.
Take a shower.
Get a real job.
Terrible music.
F YOU - YOU SUCK - DIE

and so on. that would brighten up your week, wouldnt it?


----------



## haji

Is uber having problem with driver retention? And any idea how many active drivers they have?


----------



## LadyUber

dnlbaboof said:


> will the new feature being rolled out where you are given pings while you still have a rider, if you reject those pings does your acceptance rate go down, hope it doesnt what if youre in a bad area etc?


that system has caused all kinds of problems. i doubt it gets adopted permanently. yes, if you reject the trip it counts against you. Uber's philosophy is accept every trip that is sent to you, otherwise, log out. the goal is to be as reliable as possible for every requesting rider, regardless of their pickup or destination. the goal is to CONNECT the rider to the driver seamlessly. but yeah, drivers discretion absolutely needs to be allowed. i wouldnt pick up in probably 75% of the towns in my city if i got a ping in them, so i feel ya.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Are there cases of business owners tracking down Yelp reviewers and attacking them? Does anyone know? Because a lot of Yelp reviews get very specific and it's pretty easy to deduce who it is. So, do people retaliate? At the company I used to work for (we were the type of company who went to people's homes and did inspections), one customer gave us a vicious review (so vicious that even Yelp tagged it "not recommended" or something) and we knew exactly who it was. We didn't lift a finger to do/say anything even though the man was actually engaging in a suit-worthy case of libel. I think an overwhelming majority of people/businesses are like that -- they understand reviews are just reviews and the best you can do is fight speech with speech, i.e. if you're really good at what you do, the bad reviews will be drowned out by the good ones + those who rate you badly just because they're cranky/unreasonable will only end up exposing themselves through what they say. Plus, most people simply don't want to get in trouble. Imagine going out to drive Uber to _improve_ your life but then engaging in an act of crime that's so obviously self-defeating. Maybe there's a one in a million case of someone like that just like there's a one in a million case of just about anything you can think of. And as for the irrational fear of the unpredictable/volatile Uber driver, they still exist, don't they, despite the lack of access to who gave them what ratings? We've seen a few crazy things in the news. If you ask me, what's more dangerous than showing Uber drivers bad ratings (which are essential for improvement) is the blanket suspicion of every customer as being the cause of bad ratings on a specific day/week. Imagine someone with an untreated case of paranoid-schizo or something hitting their breaking point on a day of bad ratings.


Dominos customers give reviews in the online system. Anytime we get a bad one the manager will ask why the customer us being so *****y. We know exactly who it is and of course where they live.

No one has gone to a customers house to berate them or even said anything on another trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LadyUber said:


> Never puked at the site of vomit in pics, but ive done spittakes at how dumb, arrogant or crazy drivers and riders can be in their support requests.


Explain?!


----------



## LadyUber

haji said:


> Is uber having problem with driver retention? And any idea how many active drivers they have?


i dont think they are having any problem with retention, i think partners are having a hard time meeting the quality that uber's system demands and are being auto deactivated for lot ratings and poor stats. and the number of drivers, wow, I really have no idea. it has to be somewhere near 500,000 worldwide probably, at least. theres something like over 10 million rider accounts.


----------



## LadyUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Explain?!


you can read some of the rude posts directed at me in this thread, and just picture them in support emails. some people in this forum embody this without me needing to elaborate.


----------



## haji

I personally believe uber system will crash


----------



## LadyUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Dominos customers give reviews in the online system. Anytime we get a bad one the manager will ask why the customer us being so *****y. We know exactly who it is and of course where they live.
> 
> No one has gone to a customers house to berate them or even said anything on another trip.


Domino's drivers usually get tips, though. *oooh... burn*


----------



## LadyUber

haji said:


> I personally believe uber system will crash


Too big to fail.


----------



## LadyUber

Muffinscupcake said:


> Are business cards considered paid means of advertising .


no. business cards are acceptable. basically anything where you pay to have the reach of your content go beyond that which you are personally doing yourself is a no go. so, posting to all of your facebook friends your invite link/code... thats cool. posting in facebook GROUPS to which you belong... also cool. using Facebook paid Ad functions... nope.


----------



## LadyUber

dnlbaboof said:


> how long do drivers have to boost their rating if they have a quality review, how many rides? and if you get decativated is there any way back on?


quality reviews are very time or ride amount specific. usually 30 days, or 25 rides. 
if you get deactivated, are given quality review, and dont meet the requirements, no, you're not getting back on. you are permanently banned.


----------



## Drive777

LadyUber said:


> i dont think they are having any problem with retention, i think partners are having a hard time meeting the quality that uber's system demands and are being auto deactivated for lot ratings and poor stats. and the number of drivers, wow, I really have no idea. it has to be somewhere near 500,000 worldwide probably, at least. theres something like over 10 million rider accounts.


At what point does Uber change their stance and actually consider that quality of service has declined so bad that customers start to give a damn? Your answers are the same that I've heard from Travis... quantity over quality. Taken to the extreme, that will destroy the brand. Drivers who have no idea how to drive as a private chauffeur are being hired en masse. They're not communicating, they're missing turns, driving aggressively, assaulting passengers, cars are dirty, and on and on.

This is not the 5 star service that was the foundation of Uber. Tell me, does this company want the poor and desperate to be the face of Uber going forward, or will they find some reason to IMPROVE service quality (through rate increases and/or incentives) by actually spending resources on driver satisfaction? Because that kind of matters when you're driving human beings around for hire.


----------



## LadyUber

Adam G said:


> Why would Uber lower their rate in a thriving market with no competition? They state to drivers, it's to increase market share and generate more rides. However, they only advertise for more drivers not more passengers. Honestly, they could raise the rates and not lose market share. Are they trying to push out the old drivers and replace them with newer one at the 25% rate. What's the thought of the CSR' s?


its just the mcdonalds or walmart theory. if you undercut EVERY OTHER OPTION, you give the public no other choice but to use your brand. it sucks major big ones for the drivers because they are then doing expensive fares for dirt cheap.

trust me though. many people wonder why they arent putting out ads for riders. they dont need to. UBER IS A UNIVERSALLY KNOWN BRAND NOW. Uber is a verb. a household name. and plus, the social aspect of the Give 1 Get 1 Free Ride for signing up a new friend is all the advertising they need. their users do all the work for them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LadyUber said:


> the author of that comment states they are in Austin, TX, where Cancellation Fees are still active per the City page at slash Austin


I'm in houston. What has happened here is I NEVER automatically get a cancel no show fee lately but when I email in I always get it. I don't know if uber is charging the rider or not, but from my end it used to be automatic most of the time. Now if I don't email I won't get it. I'm assuming many new drivers don't email. I'm curious why this changed and what the official policy is. Here is the uber.com houston page where it says $0 cancellation fee. FYI Austin says $5. As I said I've received every one ($6) when I've asked.


----------



## RDU Uber

So pull out your crystal ball and make a prediction about the future of uber and it's drivers?


----------



## LadyUber

Drive777 said:


> At what point does Uber change their stance and actually consider that quality of service has declined so bad that customers start to give a damn? Your answers are the same that I've heard from Travis... quantity over quality. Taken to the extreme, that will destroy the brand. Drivers who have no idea how to drive as a private chauffeur are being hired en masse. They're not communicating, they're missing turns, driving aggressively, assaulting passengers, cars are dirty, and on and on.
> 
> This is not the 5 star service that was the foundation of Uber. Tell me, does this company want the poor and desperate to be the face of Uber going forward, or will they find some incentive to IMPROVE service quality (through rate increases and/or incentives) by actually spending resources on driver satisfaction? Because that kind of matters when you're driving human beings around for hire.


i'm not sure if you know this... but im not supportive of this brand at all.
just FYI. 
but to answer your question. i dont foresee them attempting to do any kind of measure to control and improve quality. they will just keep getting new drivers.

honestly, legislations and regulations are what i think will improve uber. the more regulated, the better the quality (is just what ive noticed. from cities like Houston for example)


----------



## LadyUber

RDU Uber said:


> So pull out your crystal ball and make a prediction about the future of uber and it's drivers?


Uber's not going anywhere. regulations will become the norm. drivers will just burn out and new ones will come along and the cycle will repeat.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LadyUber said:


> There is no one at a computer turning on Surge. If rider demand spikes in one location, and the demand outweighs the amount of drivers in the area, the system analyzes it, and in response Surge goes on, and increases the multiplier along with the increase in demand to incentivize the drivers going to that area to quell the demand. there's no BS being slung here. thats how it works.


Since you have said they keep you on the dark about anything important, no offence, but how in the hell would you KNOW?

After all the system can be manipulated, as the surge is capped during disasters. So I see no reason to think they can't manipulate it and of course why woukd they tell a CSR any more than a driver er?


----------



## RDU Uber

It's a shame. Uber could have easily won the loyalty of it good drivers if they but wanted to.


----------



## jrboy

what can you tell us about the strike?


----------



## LadyUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in houston. What has happened here is I NEVER automatically get a cancel no show fee lately but when I email in I always get it. I don't know if uber is charging the rider or not, but from my end it used to be automatic most of the time. Now if I don't email I won't get it. I'm assuming many new drivers don't email. I'm curious why this changed and what the official policy is. Here is the houston page where it says $0 cancellation fee. FYI Austin says $5. As I said I've received every one ($6) when I've asked.


so, to answer this bluntly. i havent answered tickets Via Houston in quite some time - April i think was when the last time i dealt with Houston was. so this is news to me. this is kind of how it is at Uber. out of my sight, out of mind.

i dont want to reveal what specific markets I've been servicing, but personally, them doing away with cancellation fees is pretty much a direct slap in the face to drivers and has me even more angry.

with this said, I did do some digging and theres around 10 markets that have done away with cancellation fees, (none of which are in my support realm) and from what I've gathered, it might have something to do with the rider side of things - too many complaints. its shady how it changed with no notice. the service agreements still show the fee as valid, but the city page does not and officially the app is not programmed to pay it out but, as this thread probably is revealing, nearly everything has been clouded by some form of shade.

i can confirm that uber is not charging the rider when you write in though.


----------



## LadyUber

jrboy said:


> what can you tell us about the strike?


the strike that went viral was like a fart in the wind. it did nothing. as will any future strikes. dont even bother, its just more money you're losing.


----------



## LadyUber

RDU Uber said:


> It's a shame. Uber could have easily won the loyalty of it good drivers if they but wanted to.


i agree. a lot of better business could have been done to focus on quality. but its all about quantity and reach and domination.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Ok this is 8 pages. So I'll ask if it has been asked already. 

How come the riders are not told about drivers being deactivated if they fall below 4.6?


----------



## LadyUber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Since you have said they keep you on the dark about anything important, no offence, but how in the hell would you KNOW?
> 
> After all the system can be manipulated, as the surge is capped during disasters. So I see no reason to think they can't manipulate it and of course why woukd they tell a CSR any more than a driver er?


that's fair. and I wouldnt know 100%, but i do understand how it operates internally on a normal basis.

lets be clear though. manually putting a cap or disabling surge in a disaster is not indicative of day to day misconduct, or as you put it "manipulating." yeah, I am manipulating the processes of my computer right now, but all im doing is typing.

for example. NYE 2014/15, after the cluster that was halloween 14, certain markets were set to have caps on surge at 8, 9, 10X to prevent the price from going too high. but they didnt even need to do that, because Surge became just as much of a household known concept as Uber was due to the news. people were wise that if they tried to get an uber at 12:30, theyd probably pay a lot more. so they either waited or planned to go home later or earlier. Surge was defeated by it's own accord.

also, im now standing up for a company im not very happy with, because you're just sounding like a dude with a ham radio and tinfoil tent hat spouting off about men in the sky.

your conspiracy theory falls apart pretty quickly when you look at very public knowledge of how Uber has responded to these situations.

on halloween 14, Surge happened because riders were morons. they got smart because of it... and since then, truly, there's been no amazing Surge. they just simply are NOT manipulating Surge.


----------



## LadyUber

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok this is 8 pages. So I'll ask if it has been asked already.
> 
> How come the riders are not told about drivers being deactivated if they fall below 4.6?


I see where you're going. If riders knew that if they were so loose with their ratings they could potentially screw over the driver's livelihood, yeah, I do think there might be a more fair and balanced rating community, and people might not give someone a 1 star because they didnt like the music or something dumb. I don't know why Uber doesn't tell riders that, probably because they feel like they dont need to know it, and they assume people are generally honest. Not sticking up for them, just trying to get inside their heads. You make a fair point though.


----------



## bpzilla2

uber lady will you be de activated for selling 5 hour energy drinks in your car? I saw someone on this forum doing that. so far he hasn't been banned. is it just a matter of time? also whats the most money you have seen a driver make in a year?


----------



## LadyUber

bpzilla2 said:


> uber lady will you be de activated for selling 5 hour energy drinks in your car? I saw someone on this forum doing that. so far he hasn't been banned. is it just a matter of time? also whats the most money you have seen a driver make in a year?


if a rider complains that they felt uncomfortable by the driver selling the 5 hour energy drinks, i could see that driver being deactivated, yeah. 
i'd say its just a matter of time before that catches up to him.

ive seen some UberBLACK/SUV/SELECT drivers easily over 100k in take home for a year. maybe some closer to 150k. sadly, the best uberX ive seen is nooooowhere near that


----------



## bpzilla2

LadyUber said:


> if a rider complains that they felt uncomfortable by the driver selling the 5 hour energy drinks, i could see that driver being deactivated, yeah.
> i'd say its just a matter of time before that catches up to him.
> 
> ive seen some UberBLACK/SUV/SELECT drivers easily over 100k in take home for a year. maybe some closer to 150k. sadly, the best uberX ive seen is nooooowhere near that


what about dash cams? can I have a dashcam facing towards my passengers during the ride?
Also how much was the most you saw an uberx driver make?
thanks for replying so fast


----------



## LadyUber

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok this is 8 pages. So I'll ask if it has been asked already.
> 
> How come the riders are not told about drivers being deactivated if they fall below 4.6?


p.s. no one asked it before you.


----------



## Drive777

LadyUber said:


> I see where you're going. If riders knew that if they were so loose with their ratings they could potentially screw over the driver's livelihood, yeah, I do think there might be a more fair and balanced rating community, and people might not give someone a 1 star because they didnt like the music or something dumb. I don't know why Uber doesn't tell riders that, probably because they feel like they dont need to know it, and they assume people are generally honest. Not sticking up for them, just trying to get inside their heads. You make a fair point though.


The rating system is severely flawed in this regard. People throw out 1 stars over things that are unwarranted (don't like the music, don't like the type of car, it took you eight minutes to get there even though you were the closest and within ETA).... but a driver is defenseless to do anything about it.

Does Uber take into account ratings that are unfairly biased against a driver before they take action? Or are ratings viewed as absolute gospel?


----------



## LadyUber

bpzilla2 said:


> what about dash cams? can I have a dashcam facing towards my passengers during the ride?
> Also how much was the most you saw an uberx driver make?
> thanks for replying so fast


maybe 60k? i honestly cant say. i deal with SO SO SO many uberX drivers that i hardly ever really can look back on a whole year.... uberBLACK drivers since they are fewer in between i would deal with them more often so i'd review their statements with them closer and see a better picture for a year.

if i were you, i'd have a dash cam.


----------



## bpzilla2

ok last question I promise..... for at least 5 mins 

so the selling of the 5 hour energy drinks is allowed as long as we don't make the passenger uncomfortable? like if we just have them on our dash and if they wanna buy one they can, that wouldn't be against any policies?


----------



## LadyUber

Drive777 said:


> The rating system is severely flawed in this regard. People throw out 1 stars over things that are unwarranted (don't like the music, don't like the type of car, it took you eight minutes to get there even though you were the closest and within the ETA).... but a driver is defenseless to do anything about it.
> 
> Does Uber take into account ratings that are unfairly biased against a driver before they take action? Or are ratings viewed as absolute gospel?


ratings are viewed as a whole average. so one rating or bad comment (unless its really severe like "he raped me") is not going to make major waves. but like, 1 stars on like 5 trips in a row, yeah thats gonna throw up flags, and just overall patterns of low ratings, mostly 2s, 3s... but seriously... if you provide great service, most riders will rate you fairly and that one loser who just throws up a 1 star, its not really going to matter. yeah your rating my drop a few points, but lets be clear. if you hit 4.6, its not like, you're done, lights out, see. ya! its all relative to the FULL PICTURE, all of your ratings combined


----------



## LadyUber

bpzilla2 said:


> ok last question I promise..... for at least 5 mins
> 
> so the selling of the 5 hour energy drinks is allowed as long as we don't make the passenger uncomfortable? like if we just have them on our dash and if they wanna buy one they can, that wouldn't be against any policies?


haha.
okay. 
no, you shouldnt sell drinks in your car.
i was saying that driver probably hasnt been reported, so thats why hes not been banned yet - just following your lead on that question. 
selling anything in your car is against policy.

if you want to sell food and drink, get on UberEATS. lol.


----------



## LadyUber

this UberLady needs her beauty sleep. take care.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

LadyUber said:


> the strike that went viral was like a fart in the wind. it did nothing. as will any future strikes. dont even bother, its just more money you're losing.


Ehh, UberBlack drivers striked and got their fulfillment given in Dallas. With over saturation what makes one lose money when there's no money to be made?


----------



## Drive777

LadyUber said:


> this UberLady needs her beauty sleep. take care.


Thanks for taking the effort to reply, I think most of us suspected these answers. It's obvious by the way Uber treats everyone.

Drivers, reps, customers, this company just doesn't give a damn and I doubt much is going to change until Uber's hand is forced by a higher power. Be it courts, the legislature, investors turning sour, maybe in the next market downturn.

Eventually a day of reckoning will come.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

LadyUber said:


> so, to answer this bluntly. i havent answered tickets Via Houston in quite some time - April i think was when the last time i dealt with Houston was. so this is news to me. this is kind of how it is at Uber. out of my sight, out of mind.
> 
> i dont want to reveal what specific markets I've been servicing, but personally, them doing away with cancellation fees is pretty much a direct slap in the face to drivers and has me even more angry.
> 
> with this said, I did do some digging and theres around 10 markets that have done away with cancellation fees, (none of which are in my support realm) and from what I've gathered, it might have something to do with the rider side of things - too many complaints. its shady how it changed with no notice. the service agreements still show the fee as valid, but the city page does not and officially the app is not programmed to pay it out but, as this thread probably is revealing, nearly everything has been clouded by some form of shade.
> 
> i can confirm that uber is not charging the rider when you write in though.


Ok. I sort of figured that. My theory is that if the drivers don't complain then uber does nothing but if you do then they give it to you because otherwise they know you won't wait long AT ALL and that will piss off the riders even more. I thought they must be eating the cost.

Riders will take longer and longer if they don't get charged though. New drivers won't know to ask for the fee and will stop waiting. I would for sure. But I guess if they have enough drivers they figure you'll be terrified to lose a fare...

But with uber wanting everyone moving along and available again that seems counter to that.


----------



## EddyM

LadyUber I have been driving for the past 4 months and I just got a text and a email saying their record indicates that my cancelations are higher than other drivers and blah blah

my question is how long does it take to be removed from that flagged list? and its my first time getting this do you think its okay or I gotta be careful?

thank you very much in advance.


----------



## SECOTIME

Thanks Uber lady for this insightful thread. Everything you've said is mostly what I've already figured out about this company , ie quantity over quality etc.. It's nice to hear a csr say it..thanks

and I could have sworn they had different nerds dedicated to various cities working the surge but I guess it makes sense that it'completely automated... I found it strange that I get texts telling me to check out the surge map whenever there is a specific event.. But I don't get texts when it's just a random 3.8x

My first question is...

I'm not on uberblack but the system thinks that I am.. It pays me the SRF after every trip and I keep getting emails telling me I need to finish setting up my Uber black account.. I emailed support and told them but they replied everytime and told me that I'm an uberblack livery driver and they can't deduct the SRF because its supposed to be passed to me..

So I'm like OK.

The car i use for Uber isn't Uber black eligible but I own another car that is but Uber doesn't know about it.. Do they run registration checks to see what you own and spam you to sign up with black?

My other question is, where Uber is illegal does Uber still pay fines related to that because I've read posts where Uber denies paying tickets given to drivers for operating in illegal areas.?

Thanks


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

LadyUber said:


> p.s. no one asked it before you.


Thanks.

Its just that I had added the ratings ( as per what I get in the weekly emails, but they have stopped coming) to my spread sheet and it looks like ever since I have stopped educating the riders about driver ratings its going down.

I get a lot of Middle eastern and Asian students so the language barrier can be problem.

I have been at 4.75 for months, started January, and my latest projection (500 trips) on the sheet, the rating will be 4.71 0r 4.72. Which I know will not be deactivated at that point. I have never had more than one week at a time less than 4.6. Three different weeks below that. Hell for a couple of months the weekly was 4.65 then 4.95 the next, and like that for 2 months, I do all the usual stuff and haven't changed a thing and i'm like WTF ? Oh well, 4.75.....

Even Reporters have written about anything less than 5*'s is a Fail.

What is your best guess at a percentage of drivers being deactivated for poor ratings. per week, per month ?

And is there a trend / market and or State where one is worse or better ? Not that anyone one is going to move. Haha...


----------



## Hugo

TheWhiteTiger said:


> < . . . >
> Are there cases of business owners tracking down Yelp reviewers and attacking them?
> < . . . >


I do know of an instance where a local business took legal action. Anyway, here's a search link to other examples: https://www.google.com/search?sourc...w&gs_l=hp....0.0.0.18144...........0.&qscrl=1


----------



## Steve Joseph

LadyUber said:


> completely agree. but, everyone hates McDonalds too, right? but its cheap and accessible, so it continues to be prominent. Uber is a verb now. even though Lyft has a better atmosphere, Uber is the Google of that world. no one uses Bing or Yahoo.


McDonald's might not be an example you want to use in the way you did to rationalize or substantiate logic but I understand what you mean. Anyone following stocks or big companies knows that McDonald's has been in trouble for several years now and shows no signs of improving. Yes they are still profitable but if they don't course correct there may be a day where you and others understand what I'm referring to.

Just this week their standing was downgraded by Moody's and investors overall have serious concerns about the brand. If I had stocks of MCD and given what I know from agencies that have tried newer approaches to their marketing that has continuously failed to resonate with the majority of consumers I would be very worried as well. What's amazing is that companies like UBER seldom if ever look at the declines in these brands as examples of what not to do. They aspire to make their earnings, become overly confident, which then leads to complacency and their eventual downfall or substantial losses before they eventually change if it's not past the tipping point.

Given that it's the opinion of many that UBER started out the gate as a very arrogant and defiant or disruptive company I can see where they would have a shorter trajectory to failure unless certain ambitions pan out for them or they change specific business practices. There are several issues UBER is not addressing now the way they could or should and if word of mouth on these issues reaches a point of influence it "could" be one of the ways UBER sees an early demise.

In 5 yrs can any of us honestly recommend to anyone asking the innocent question about driving for UBER that they give it a shot and see if it's for them given what we know and the advice most people here already give?


----------



## Steve Joseph

Drive777 said:


> Eventually a day of reckoning will come.


Correct. UBER won't be able to operate forever under a model of screwing over the people that work for them and unless they and the University of Arizona know something we don't(extremely likely) autonomous cars seem to be a ways off but if it were any closer to a reality their treatment of their "driver partners" would make sense as a short term means to an end.


----------



## SECOTIME

As long as people continue to sign up and drive people will continue to request the rides.

The only thing that can stop Uber is the drivers (as a whole) or government regulations (making it more complicated and adding an expense to start driving )


----------



## jrboy

i beg to differ. at the very least many drivers and pax now know the truth about uber. the strike brought exposure and awareness.


----------



## SECOTIME

Plenty of truth out there about McDonald's, after midnight especially, is a dirty pig pen where most workers don't even wash their hands and are constantly handling brooms and trash cans.. They're selling nasty ass cheeseburgers for $1 that give you terrible gas and people line up around the block to order them, why you ask? Because it's cheap and convenient just like uber

Don't even get me started on a 24/7 burger king


----------



## BmanFromThe6

Do drivers ever claim fake clean up fees? Like take pictures of the Internet of cars with throw up and try to her a clean up fee when it didn't really happen?

What happens when a driver doesn't end an uber pool ride and continues to drive getting more money with no passanger in the car?

What's the dumbest thing you heard a driver do and passanger do


----------



## SECOTIME

The dumbest thing I've seen...

I pulled up to the pickup and see 2 dudes staring at a flat tire.. The car was parked in front of the air/vac right behind a tiny gas station. I guess they limped it to the air to try to pump it up.. They hit a median.. It's a rental car... Neither one has a valid driver's license, they can't call the rental car company.. So they say.

No lug wrench in trunk.

They decided to leave the car til morning, dropped em off at a bar 15 miles away

Priorities in check.


----------



## LadyUber

EddyM said:


> LadyUber I have been driving for the past 4 months and I just got a text and a email saying their record indicates that my cancelations are higher than other drivers and blah blah
> 
> my question is how long does it take to be removed from that flagged list? and its my first time getting this do you think its okay or I gotta be careful?
> 
> thank you very much in advance.


i think you have to be careful. your account is really close to being sent to quality review and in danger of deactivation if you got that email.


----------



## LadyUber

BmanFromThe6 said:


> Do drivers ever claim fake clean up fees? Like take pictures of the Internet of cars with throw up and try to her a clean up fee when it didn't really happen?
> 
> What happens when a driver doesn't end an uber pool ride and continues to drive getting more money with no passanger in the car?
> 
> What's the dumbest thing you heard a driver do and passanger do


Yes, and Cleaning Fee photos are run through Google Image Reverse Search in order to determine this. I've seen the same puddle of pee on upholstery submitted over 30 times. First offense the driver is notified - Hey, we determined that this photo was not taken on this trip and will not pay out the cleaning fee. Any further attempts = permanent deactivation.


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> Plenty of truth out there about McDonald's, after midnight especially, is a dirty pig pen where most workers don't even wash their hands and are constantly handling brooms and trash cans.. They're selling nasty ass cheeseburgers for $1 that give you terrible gas and people line up around the block to order them, why you ask? Because it's cheap and convenient just like uber
> 
> Don't even get me started on a 24/7 burger king


yeah, but chicken fries. 
its cheap. it's a brand you know. its accessible. that's why Uber is as big as it is.


----------



## LadyUber

jrboy said:


> i beg to differ. at the very least many drivers and pax now know the truth about uber. the strike brought exposure and awareness.


i think more and more people are starting to learn the dirty truths... but i do not think its going to stop the machine.
for me... all it took was seeing the Caban/Golden video to say I'd never ever drive as a partner again, and hearing the New Dehli rape story to say I'd never take a ride again. at least, never on uberX.
that's just me though. 
and the truth is. if im in another city... and ive had a drink, the convenience of Uber would serve me well. but im going to avoid it as much as I can as a public side user.


----------



## SECOTIME

So, over in Uber land what's the reputation of this forum ?

Does Uber monitor these boards?

How did you know to come here and create "another" rep ask me questions thread?


----------



## ATX 22

LadyUber said:


> the author of that comment states they are in Austin, TX, where Cancellation Fees are still active per the City page at slash Austin


True, but I am seeing the cancellation fees eliminated all over.


----------



## LadyUber

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Its just that I had added the ratings ( as per what I get in the weekly emails, but they have stopped coming) to my spread sheet and it looks like ever since I have stopped educating the riders about driver ratings its going down.
> 
> I get a lot of Middle eastern and Asian students so the language barrier can be problem.
> 
> I have been at 4.75 for months, started January, and my latest projection (500 trips) on the sheet, the rating will be 4.71 0r 4.72. Which I know will not be deactivated at that point. I have never had more than one week at a time less than 4.6. Three different weeks below that. Hell for a couple of months the weekly was 4.65 then 4.95 the next, and like that for 2 months, I do all the usual stuff and haven't changed a thing and i'm like WTF ? Oh well, 4.75.....
> 
> Even Reporters have written about anything less than 5*'s is a Fail.
> 
> What is your best guess at a percentage of drivers being deactivated for poor ratings. per week, per month ?
> 
> And is there a trend / market and or State where one is worse or better ? Not that anyone one is going to move. Haha...


4.75 is a great rating. hell, i think even 4.6 is a great rating if we're talking about thousands of trips. \

again, its all about PATTERNS of low ratings. if you're suddenly getting consistently low ratings for a week or two, just as a general figure, at that point you are probably running the risk of quality review. but sprinkles of low ratings here and there among mostly 5's, you're safe no matter if you are 4.9, 4.75, 4.6.

if you have a bad night. no worries.
if you have a bad week... try and get back in there and raise it up.
if you have a bad month, you're probably going to risk quality review and deactivation. 
does that make sense?


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> The dumbest thing I've seen...
> 
> I pulled up to the pickup and see 2 dudes staring at a flat tire.. The car was parked in front of the air/vac right behind a tiny gas station. I guess they limped it to the air to try to pump it up.. They hit a median.. It's a rental car... Neither one has a valid driver's license, they can't call the rental car company.. So they say.
> 
> No lug wrench in trunk.
> 
> They decided to leave the car til morning, dropped em off at a bar 15 miles away
> 
> Priorities in check.


i love this.


----------



## Dan Dixon

LadyUber said:


> 1. nope, they will never stop recruiting drivers. the only caps i have ever seen have been on UberBLACK drivers and those are mandated by the local legislations, or similar caps to the allowance of drivers in a city that could spill over into uberX. haven't seen these in huge markets. but yeah, no way, never gonna cap the driver pool. they don't care how much each driver makes, they just care about MORE rides being fulfilled.
> 2. no, i do not think tipping on UberX and BLACK will ever happen. Only UberTAXI. that's kind of a staple of Uber, that there's no tip involved.
> 3. if going back up is what you need the rates to do to be realistic, then no, I do not think you will ever get realistic rates. i think rates will continue to slowly drop or level out where they are. but more likely continue to drop.
> 4. agreed. people will stop wanting to drive, but there's always new drivers who want to get out there. (see answer 1.)


As for #4. Uber is creating exactly the image they have tried to avoid. With the rates as low as they are in most cities, the only drivers they will be able to get eventually will be those gullible enough to believe the ads (Those will quit as soon as they figure out they are losing money on this.), Immigrants who use falsified documents to get around the background checks, or just use someone another persons identity, and insurance information, and other persons who are unemployable for any number of reasons, ex: drug addicts, convicted sex offenders, persons convicted of violent crimes etc, also using stolen Identity information.


----------



## ATX 22

Dan Dixon said:


> As for #4. Uber is creating exactly the image they have tried to avoid. With the rates as low as they are in most cities, the only drivers they will be able to get eventually will be those gullible enough to believe the ads (Those will quit as soon as they figure out they are losing money on this.), Immigrants who use falsified documents to get around the background checks, or just use someone another persons identity, and insurance information, and other persons who are unemployable for any number of reasons, ex: drug addicts, convicted sex offenders, persons convicted of violent crimes etc, also using stolen Identity information.


A fantastic argument for the implementation of fingerprint background checks in every city.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


Well being that you guys support us then that means that you don't treat us right and uber is upset with your quality of service to drivers?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


Sounds like uber... you should of saw that coming a mile a way being that you saw how they treated their drivers it should have been of no surprise. Can't cry foul now when you participated in the fowling.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


That just goes to show the rating system should not determine a drivers livelihood


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

New2Uber15 said:


> Theres got to be a HUGE profit on the iphones. Even at $10 a week.
> Aren't they renting like an iphone 4 or something. Thats what, 4 years old??? 52 weeks in a year x 4=208 x the $10 fee=2$2080 for an iphone.


Lol I believe it's the data your paying for and not the phone....


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
> well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


 Why do uber reps wait to get terminated then come on this site to vent? Do uber/uber reps know about this forum and do uber forbid using it? Or did you just stumbled across it.


----------



## UberTaxPro

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


How do I get a job like yours?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> so, you do or don't want me to answer honestly? seriously dude, what do you want? ask me a question, and I'll answer it. if you don't, go away. or is it that im intruding on your turf? im giving honest answers outside of the support realm, unedited, not holding back. do you want a strategy guide, go listen to Randy the UberMan, he's more up your alley. an idiot who thinks he knows everything.


Lol what do uber reps/uber think about this guy "uberman" do they like him or is he hired on now?


----------



## UberTaxPro

LadyUber said:


> You should expect to see yourself flagged for anything lower than 80% acceptance rates frequently.


what does "flagged" mean?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> we were always being told that as long as we performed at high levels, we had job security and would be renewed. so, we all busted our asses, and suddenly in groups, even the highest performing reps were let go with no notice.


Sounds like uber gave you guarantees then dropped the rates on you or changed the rules in the middle of the game. Join the ever growing club...


----------



## Dan Dixon

UberTaxPro said:


> How do I get a job like yours?


I think I can answer that... Move to Indonesia.


----------



## Uberselectguy

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Good morning and thank you for your considerable time and effort within this thread. Although I stopped driving for Uber, I still visit these threads to give my own personal insights, just as you do. You would have to read my earlier posts to see my motivation to drive, I'll not reiterate them here.
Uber is truly the Gorilla in the room. It's motto is greed, nothing else. Forget cheap fares for the public, forget the concept of being a green company. In Ubers core resides a singular motivation to dominate the global taxi market at any cost. I have read countless posts in this venue about how Uber ruined people's finances, about the long hours for less than minimum wage and those from you, about uber outsourcing jobs and taking away livelihoods.
In the climate that dominates current politics, one of conserving and adding fair jobs to the U.S. Economy, Uber stands out as being the perfect example of what we don't want. With the demonizing of WalMart and the fast food industry for low wages and no benefits, Uber stands at the forefront of both.
With stories such as yours, and those of thousands of Drivers, a collective effort to bring to light Uber and its dirty tactics will effect change, at least here in the U.S.
I suggest the stories start small and expand from there. Letters and video submitted to local media, local political representatives would effect change. Letting the public know of this mass outsourcing and low driver wages would be the spear that brings Uber down to its knees.

How did WalMart employees do it? Collective voices all saying the same message over hundreds of media outlets.
WalMart, the behemoth responded with over 1 billion in benefit enhancements. It can be done.


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> Thanks Uber lady for this insightful thread. Everything you've said is mostly what I've already figured out about this company , ie quantity over quality etc.. It's nice to hear a csr say it..thanks
> 
> and I could have sworn they had different nerds dedicated to various cities working the surge but I guess it makes sense that it'completely automated... I found it strange that I get texts telling me to check out the surge map whenever there is a specific event.. But I don't get texts when it's just a random 3.8x
> 
> My first question is...
> 
> I'm not on uberblack but the system thinks that I am.. It pays me the SRF after every trip and I keep getting emails telling me I need to finish setting up my Uber black account.. I emailed support and told them but they replied everytime and told me that I'm an uberblack livery driver and they can't deduct the SRF because its supposed to be passed to me..
> 
> So I'm like OK.
> 
> The car i use for Uber isn't Uber black eligible but I own another car that is but Uber doesn't know about it.. Do they run registration checks to see what you own and spam you to sign up with black?
> 
> My other question is, where Uber is illegal does Uber still pay fines related to that because I've read posts where Uber denies paying tickets given to drivers for operating in illegal areas.?
> 
> Thanks


reading your story of your repeated contacts for UberBLACK - it sounds like you have the account you use, and then another, incomplete account that is set for UberBLACK. its just what it sounds like to me. do you have a partner center you can visit? I'd write in and ask "do I have two accounts under my name/phone number? if so, close the one that is for UberBLACK" if I were getting questions like this via the support queues, that would be my first thing to look at, and it'd be really easy to rectify.

No, the system doesnt run checks on your other vehicles, so theres definitely something in our system that is noting you want to do UberBLACK.

yes, Uber pays the fines and citations where the legislation is a grey area. they'll pay to get a car out of an impound lot if the vehicle is seized, etc. this is not widespread, and Uber would rather work in the grey area and force updated legislation to come rather than leave a city where theres no true legal statute.


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> So, over in Uber land what's the reputation of this forum ?
> 
> Does Uber monitor these boards?
> 
> How did you know to come here and create "another" rep ask me questions thread?


when i first started with Uber, drivers would reference UberPeople a lot. I've been observing the forums since and even coming here for information about smaller markets and even promotions. we never get emails when a weekend guarantee goes out. so yeah, in truth, UberPeople was sometimes a tool I use to solve Support Questions! 

the reputation is neutral. Uber doesn't dislike or approve, they just know this forum is here., but i dont think it's monitored or spied upon. but who knows, probably is. there's a lot of shady discussions on here about how to try to beat the system or find loopholes, etc.

it's just here and that's good. sometimes you guys can answer your own questions through your community.

i knew to post "hey! im another uber rep" because around 9 months ago I read an AMA from a rep who had just left, and when i came to post last night, i saw maybe two or three threads that were like "hey, im an uber rep and I quit..." so "i'm another uber rep" just seemed appropriate.


----------



## LadyUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well being that you guys support us then that means that you don't treat us right and uber is upset with your quality of service to drivers?


Uber reps support you based upon what they are told to do by Uber, not by how we want to treat you. deflate your ego.


----------



## LadyUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Sounds like uber gave you guarantees then dropped the rates on you or changed the rules in the middle of the game. Join the ever growing club...


precisely.


----------



## LadyUber

UberTaxPro said:


> what does "flagged" mean?


your account is being noticed by the system, alerting the Driver Operations teams to look closer and possibly take administrative action, or - the system will automatically deactivate you itself.


----------



## LadyUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol what do uber reps/uber think about this guy "uberman" do they like him or is he hired on now?


UberMan is generally regarded as a prick by support staff.
I've watched a lot of his videos, and he's just flat out wrong about a lot of processes. 
Plus, he's just all around creepy.


----------



## LadyUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Sounds like uber... you should of saw that coming a mile a way being that you saw how they treated their drivers it should have been of no surprise. Can't cry foul now when you participated in the fowling.


Very fair and you are absolutely right.


----------



## LadyUber

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Lol I believe it's the data your paying for and not the phone....


yeah, i pointed that out to him, and many many drivers daily.


----------



## LadyUber

Uberselectguy said:


> Good morning and thank you for your considerable time and effort within this thread. Although I stopped driving for Uber, I still visit these threads to give my own personal insights, just as you do. You would have to read my earlier posts to see my motivation to drive, I'll not reiterate them here.
> Uber is truly the Gorilla in the room. It's motto is greed, nothing else. Forget cheap fares for the public, forget the concept of being a green company. In Ubers core resides a singular motivation to dominate the global taxi market at any cost. I have read countless posts in this venue about how Uber ruined people's finances, about the long hours for less than minimum wage and those from you, about uber outsourcing jobs and taking away livelihoods.
> In the climate that dominates current politics, one of conserving and adding fair jobs to the U.S. Economy, Uber stands out as being the perfect example of what we don't want. With the demonizing of WalMart and the fast food industry for low wages and no benefits, Uber stands at the forefront of both.
> With stories such as yours, and those of thousands of Drivers, a collective effort to bring to light Uber and its dirty tactics will effect change, at least here in the U.S.
> I suggest the stories start small and expand from there. Letters and video submitted to local media, local political representatives would effect change. Letting the public know of this mass outsourcing and low driver wages would be the spear that brings Uber down to its knees.
> 
> How did WalMart employees do it? Collective voices all saying the same message over hundreds of media outlets.
> WalMart, the behemoth responded with over 1 billion in benefit enhancements. It can be done.


many reps have spoken to major outlets recently about what Uber has been doing. the truth is, because of the practices and contracts they implemented, all of what they do their drivers and reps that we're discussing is totally legal.

with that said, it's definitely not ethical or moral.


----------



## UberTaxPro

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Did Uber discuss the previous attempts at strikes by Uber drivers with support reps?


----------



## Altima ATL

Question about referring riders.

Using my referral code - I used to get a $5 payment for each new rider who used it.
About 1 month ago Uber changed to wording to say get $5 Uber credit.

Since then I have had no $5 payments/credits or anything else - so much so I have stopped giving out the new rider referrals.

What is the difference between the old $5 payment and the new $5 credit (of which I have seen none but know that my code has been used).

Also I believe that something happened with my code as I got email from UK Uber talking about using the code to get a 5 British Pound credit.

I am kinda confused about why I would get it from them - The code is still the same listed in my weekly emails etc. But I have not seen anything paid to me in any way shape or form in the last month - prior to the changes I was getting 2 or 3 a week (ok is not huge), but now I have had nothing for more than one month.


----------



## LadyUber

UberTaxPro said:


> Did Uber discuss the previous attempts at strikes by Uber drivers with support reps?


No, not really. we were just told to possibly expect more emails/support from riders upset about not being able to get rides and possibly pushback from riders if strikes did occur.

with that said, any of the strikes didnt really make an impact on our daily lives, and didnt really create more work.


----------



## Uberselectguy

We live in a moral society, as hard as that sometimes is to believe. WalMart had a legal arrangement with its employees, it had one of the most sound HR departments in all of America.
But, morally WalMart was wrong. Not illegal, wrong in that they denied benefits and kept pay low. Outsourcing is yet another example of morally wrong. It's perfectly legal and even sound as a business practice. But in today's political environment outsourcing is a dire evil.

I advocate demonizing Uber and exposing it's immoral policies. Ivecwriteen literally hundreds of letters, many of which have initiated follow ups. I am just one individual, I can only do so much. Imagine if a collective voice of ten thousand spoke up. 

Jobs would be retained, wages would increase. Uber would have to compete using strategy instead of parasitic tactics.


----------



## LadyUber

Altima ATL said:


> Question about referring riders.
> 
> Using my referral code - I used to get a $5 payment for each new rider who used it.
> About 1 month ago Uber changed to wording to say get $5 Uber credit.
> 
> Since then I have had no $5 payments/credits or anything else - so much so I have stopped giving out the new rider referrals.
> 
> What is the difference between the old $5 payment and the new $5 credit (of which I have seen none but know that my code has been used).
> 
> Also I believe that something happened with my code as I got email from UK Uber talking about using the code to get a 5 British Pound credit.
> 
> I am kinda confused about why I would get it from them - The code is still the same listed in my weekly emails etc. But I have not seen anything paid to me in any way shape or form in the last month - prior to the changes I was getting 2 or 3 a week (ok is not huge), but now I have had nothing for more than one month.


$5 Credit and $5 Payment are the same thing. $5.00 is added to your payment statement and is included in your deposit.

it does sound like something happened with your code. you should write in, or preferably if you can, go into a support center in your city if you have one and show them the email you got from the UK and get this rectified. if you have to email, include a copy/paste of that UK email.


----------



## Altima ATL

LadyUber said:


> $5 Credit and $5 Payment are the same thing. $5.00 is added to your payment statement and is included in your deposit.
> 
> it does sound like something happened with your code. you should write in, or preferably if you can, go into a support center in your city if you have one and show them the email you got from the UK and get this rectified. if you have to email, include a copy/paste of that UK email.


Thank you for your reply and clarification.

Was a lot more than what I got from Uber support.

All I got from them was a 'cut and paste' about Driver referrals.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

Is there any legitimacy to the heat map when it turns yellow and orange? I drive uber black and hardly ever see a surge, but often see yellow and orange around my area. I never even bother going to those areas because they never surge. They always just turn yellow and orange randomly, but there really isn't any demand there.


----------



## gman

LadyUber said:


> The destination filter seems like it would limit the amount of requests you would get, and would ultimately make for less reliable response time for pick ups. User's best interests lay with the riders...


This is extremely short sighted thinking (imagine that). Of course no one is going to use the destination filter during normal operations, we all want as many requests as possible without limitation. But it would enable us all to stay or go online in situations we normally wouldn't be able to. The main example of course is wanting to go home and having the chance to have a rider. But there are all kinds of other situations where it could apply as well. How about when I go visit my Mom, or go run an errand in another town, or on my way to work, or to go to some other appointment somewhere. In all those situations I could be online if I could be assured I would only get a request going in my direction. Actually having this feature would be like hiring thousands of new drivers, as it would allow us all to be online and available to accept MORE requests than without it. How could this possibly have a negative impact on riders?


----------



## ATX 22

gman said:


> This is extremely short sighted thinking (imagine that). Of course no one is going to use the destination filter during normal operations, we all want as many requests as possible without limitation. But it would enable us all to stay or go online in situations we normally wouldn't be able to. The main example of course is wanting to go home and having the chance to have a rider. But there are all kinds of other situations where it could apply as well. How about when I go visit my Mom, or go run an errand in another town, or on my way to work, or to go to some other appointment somewhere. In all those situations I could be online if I could be assured I would only get a request going in my direction. Actually having this feature would be like hiring thousands of new drivers, as it would allow us all to be online and available to accept MORE requests than without it. How could this possibly have a negative impact on riders?


That would be actual ride sharing. Uber's not interested in that.


----------



## Nuke

Hi LadyUber,

My question is about giving a 5 minute timeout after 3rd cancellation/not accepting the ping. How does Uber decide whom to give such timeout? And how can it be removed? Thanks

PS. Does accepting only surge requests is considered bad by uber and get you "flagged" ?


----------



## chi1cabby

LadyUber said:


> Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly


Hi LadyUber, welcome to the Forum, and thank you for the AMA.

Our resident CSR, thehappytypist was instrumental in this Quartz article on Uber's outsourcing of CSR operations:
*Uber customer complaints from the US are increasingly handled in the Philippines*


LadyUber said:


> in January an Exec from Amazon came into Uber, and stressed "we need to provide A PLUS SERVICE to our Partners and Riders. We need to fully answer questions and build personal relationships."


That would be Tim Collins.
*Uber hires Amazon VP to run customer service
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/17/u...n-partnership-plans-to-fix-background-checks/*


----------



## Uberest

Lady Uber, thank you so much for the time.... your answers are intelligent, sophisticated and rational..... I've no specific questions for you!!! I do think that uber has benefited from the crappy job market and that when that market recovers, recruiting drivers could become harder. I wonder what a comparo would look like between US cities with weak job markets and US cities with strong job markets.

Thank you again and wishing you only the best.


----------



## UberLaLa

In addition to the few _copy & paste_ Uber CSR replies I have received over the past year, I have also had some helpful email convos with articulate CSR peeps. Obviously LadyUber be one of the latter. 

A+


----------



## Micmac

LadyUber thank you very much for your time , I have couple questions for you :
1 you mentioned that some Uberblack/select/suv take home $100.000 probably that was in the beginning
I do blackcar in the dallas market, it s one of the busiest markets ,here there is no demand for blackcar sometimes you sit all day and you can not get a single call do you think that uber interfere in sending Uberblack pings to certain drivers ( white american drivers).
2 I got an email form uber was titled Quality and I was told that I canceled many trips compared to others in my market and they mentioned some suggestions how to improve my service but there is no warning in the email about deactivation. Should I take this email seriously or it's just another email?
3 ) how to get American uber support is it to send the email to the local office during business hours? Cause lately I send an email to general uber support I got the answer in broken English and also they don't know what they are doing . I m like you in the process to fire Uber looking for a job no more driving in my life . Once again thank you.


----------



## JaredJ

Do you think Uber will eventually remove the grandfathered 20% commission for X drivers and bring them in line with new drivers?


----------



## BmanFromThe6

LadyUber said:


> Yes, and Cleaning Fee photos are run through Google Image Reverse Search in order to determine this. I've seen the same puddle of pee on upholstery submitted over 30 times. First offense the driver is notified - Hey, we determined that this photo was not taken on this trip and will not pay out the cleaning fee. Any further attempts = permanent deactivation.


I gotten away with it a couple times hahahahaha these cheap passangers


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Does uber treat drivers differently based on experience and rating? As I've almost always received a cleaning fee (talking about 10 or so so 2500 bucks) within an hour of reporting the issue while some drivers I've heard get no response.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

JaredJ said:


> Do you think Uber will eventually remove the grandfathered 20% commission for X drivers and bring them in line with new drivers?


Doubt it most drivers under the 20 percent commission will eventually stop driving, uber knows this because of their low retention rate.


----------



## Uberest

One of the above comments raises a question: Would uber distribute ride requests based on disparity of commission? For example, if distance and time to pick up passenger is about the same, as between two possible ping recipients, would Uber tend to prefer a new driver who accepted a 25% commission before a driver still under the 20% commission...?


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Uberest said:


> One of the above comments raises a question: Would uber distribute ride requests based on disparity of commission? For example, if distance and time to pick up passenger is about the same, as between two possible ping recipients, would Uber tend to prefer a new driver who accepted a 25% commission before a driver still under the 20% commission...?


Perhaps, capitalism says yes and uber is an untamed capitalist experiment. You could try it with a friend who signed up recently.


----------



## Meh!

What is the maximum amount paid for a cleaning fee?


----------



## LadyUber

EcoboostMKS said:


> Is there any legitimacy to the heat map when it turns yellow and orange? I drive uber black and hardly ever see a surge, but often see yellow and orange around my area. I never even bother going to those areas because they never surge. They always just turn yellow and orange randomly, but there really isn't any demand there.


Yes the colors mean something. Yellow is slightly higher than normal demand. Orange is even higher. Red is full alert where Surge is happening and is likely to be increasing.

Make sure you zoom in by pinching and dragging, because where the Surge Icon is located on the map is where the high surge of demand is coming from. It's usually like a theater, or a stadium, or a row of bars all letting out. somewhere were a lot of people want rides all at the same time.


----------



## LadyUber

Meh! said:


> What is the maximum amount paid for a cleaning fee?


$250 has been a baseline maximum, but cleaning fees are absolutely case by case basis. If a rider does in excess of $250 in damage Uber will make sure the driver is fully compensated. Uber may eat some of that reimbursement as I believe there is part of the rider agreement that caps cleaning fees at $250.


----------



## LadyUber

JaredJ said:


> Do you think Uber will eventually remove the grandfathered 20% commission for X drivers and bring them in line with new drivers?


probably not. if they did I'm pretty sure a lot of drivers would just walk.


----------



## LadyUber

gman said:


> This is extremely short sighted thinking (imagine that). Of course no one is going to use the destination filter during normal operations, we all want as many requests as possible without limitation. But it would enable us all to stay or go online in situations we normally wouldn't be able to. The main example of course is wanting to go home and having the chance to have a rider. But there are all kinds of other situations where it could apply as well. How about when I go visit my Mom, or go run an errand in another town, or on my way to work, or to go to some other appointment somewhere. In all those situations I could be online if I could be assured I would only get a request going in my direction. Actually having this feature would be like hiring thousands of new drivers, as it would allow us all to be online and available to accept MORE requests than without it. How could this possibly have a negative impact on riders?


i'm answering from where i believe Uber stands on topics. As such, I don't necessarily think they are right, or fair, or agree with them in any way. I try to make it pretty clear when adding my opinion as opposed to trying to answer from the rep standpoint.


----------



## Micmac

I think you skipped my questions?


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber is a contracted employee of another customer service company. She does have some insight about some ubers inner workings but she is told what to say by other uber minions.

She seems smart and has figured out some things about uber but she has to speculate like the rest of us. 

Asking her questions about driver retention and other detailed uber company inner workings is worthless. 

She is paid and told to spread thier lies. She only came here after she knew she wasn't going to have a job and she knows ubers a bad company. I hope she has learned a life lesson about this.

Now someone can try to say that I as an uber driver may also be guilty. If a driver gives rides and doesn't take advantage of the pax then the driver can sleep well at night. I know that with working my uber job I don't lie or take advantage of anyone. That is becoming one of the only good things left about being a "partner" with uber.

The only person that is getting taken advantage of is me and the rates in my city are still doable. (so far).


----------



## LadyUber

gman said:


> This is extremely short sighted thinking (imagine that). Of course no one is going to use the destination filter during normal operations, we all want as many requests as possible without limitation. But it would enable us all to stay or go online in situations we normally wouldn't be able to. The main example of course is wanting to go home and having the chance to have a rider. But there are all kinds of other situations where it could apply as well. How about when I go visit my Mom, or go run an errand in another town, or on my way to work, or to go to some other appointment somewhere. In all those situations I could be online if I could be assured I would only get a request going in my direction. Actually having this feature would be like hiring thousands of new drivers, as it would allow us all to be online and available to accept MORE requests than without it. How could this possibly have a negative impact on riders?


to answer further, it absolutely would negatively impact the speed in which riders are paired with drivers as it would go from the closest AVAILABLE driver, to the closest available driver (THAT IS HEADING THAT WAY)

it's just quicker and more reliable to pair by distance and not where the driver is headed. i don't think that's arguable.


----------



## Micmac

LadyUber thank you very much for your time , I have couple questions for you :
1 you mentioned that some Uberblack/select/suv take home $100.000 probably that was in the beginning
I do blackcar in the dallas market, it s one of the busiest markets ,here there is no demand for blackcar sometimes you sit all day and you can not get a single call do you think that uber interfere in sending Uberblack pings to certain drivers ( white american drivers).
2 I got an email form uber was titled Quality and I was told that I canceled many trips compared to others in my market and they mentioned some suggestions how to improve my service but there is no warning in the email about deactivation. Should I take this email seriously or it's just another email?
3 ) how to get American uber support is it to send the email to the local office during business hours? Cause lately I send an email to general uber support I got the answer in broken English and also they don't know what they are doing . I m like you in the process to fire Uber looking for a job no more driving in my life . Once again thank you.


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber said:


> when i first started with Uber, drivers would reference UberPeople a lot. I've been observing the forums since and even coming here for information about smaller markets and even promotions. we never get emails when a weekend guarantee goes out. so yeah, in truth, UberPeople was sometimes a tool I use to solve Support Questions!
> 
> the reputation is neutral. Uber doesn't dislike or approve, they just know this forum is here., but i dont think it's monitored or spied upon. but who knows, probably is. there's a lot of shady discussions on here about how to try to beat the system or find loopholes, etc.
> 
> it's just here and that's good. sometimes you guys can answer your own questions through your community.
> 
> i knew to post "hey! im another uber rep" because around 9 months ago I read an AMA from a rep who had just left, and when i came to post last night, i saw maybe two or three threads that were like "hey, im an uber rep and I quit..." so "i'm another uber rep" just seemed appropriate.


HAHAHAHA

uber is so mismanaged that the customer service reps have to go to uberpeople.net to figure out the incentives.

Ps. Who are these drivers that mention this forum when they email uber. "I heard it on uberpeople.net...."


----------



## LadyUber

jaywaynedubya said:


> Does uber treat drivers differently based on experience and rating? As I've almost always received a cleaning fee (talking about 10 or so so 2500 bucks) within an hour of reporting the issue while some drivers I've heard get no response.


No, i don't know of any favoritism based on rating. You honestly probably just know to give complete information in your support requests, include photos, link from the correct trip, etc so that its indisputable that the rider caused the mess. whereas the other drivers provide incomplete information, no photos, no trip id, no story and the process takes longer.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> LadyUber is a contracted employee of another customer service company. She does have some insight about some ubers inner workings but she is told what to say by other uber minions.
> 
> She seems smart and has figured out some things about uber but she has to speculate like the rest of us.
> 
> Asking her questions about driver retention and other detailed uber company inner workings is worthless.
> 
> She is paid and told to spread thier lies. She only came here after she knew she wasn't going to have a job and she knows ubers a bad company. I hope she has learned a life lesson about this.
> 
> Now someone can try to say that I as an uber driver may also be guilty. If a driver gives rides and doesn't take advantage of the pax then the driver can sleep well at night. I know that with working my uber job I don't lie or take advantage of anyone. That is becoming one of the only good things left about being a "partner" with uber.
> 
> The only person that is getting taken advantage of is me and the rates in my city are still doable. (so far).


in my support role, i do not lie, I work within policy. on here, i am shooting from the hip and answering questions honestly and not neccisarily holding back the information I have to in the support realm. 
the truth of what you said here : questions about retention, detailed inner workings - you're absolutely right. reps don't know the first thing about A LOT because the information is not shared with us.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> uber is so mismanaged that the customer service reps have to go to uberpeople.net to figure out the incentives.
> 
> Ps. Who are these drivers that mention this forum when they email uber. "I heard it on uberpeople.net...."


haha. yep. you nailed it on the head. our role is to support the partners, but they don't even do simple things like send the guarantee/promotion emails that you get, AND WILL WRITE TO US ASKING FOR CLARITY ON. we have to read them in your reply body if it's there, or hope one of you posted it out here on UP. that's the reality. its horribly mismanaged.


----------



## gman

LadyUber said:


> to answer further, it absolutely would negatively impact the speed in which riders are paired with drivers as it would go from the closest AVAILABLE driver, to the closest available driver (THAT IS HEADING THAT WAY)
> 
> it's just quicker and more reliable to pair by distance and not where the driver is headed. i don't think that's arguable.


It most certainly is arguable. Without the destination filter I am offline going home. With the destination filter I am online and therefore an extra car available to receive a request. Extra cars available to receive requests means more options for riders. I could be 1/2 block away from someone needing a ride the same direction I'm going, but oh well I can't be online in that instance because I can't risk accepting a request not going my way.


----------



## POMilton

LadyUber said:


> ratings are viewed as a whole average. so one rating or bad comment (unless its really severe like "he raped me") is not going to make major waves. but like, 1 stars on like 5 trips in a row, yeah thats gonna throw up flags, and just overall patterns of low ratings, mostly 2s, 3s... but seriously... if you provide great service, most riders will rate you fairly and that one loser who just throws up a 1 star, its not really going to matter. yeah your rating my drop a few points, but lets be clear. if you hit 4.6, its not like, you're done, lights out, see. ya! its all relative to the FULL PICTURE, all of your ratings combined


That is simply untrue. I picked up the wrong "Dennis" one day at a corner where there apparently were two "Dennis" waiting for an uber. I get three blocks and the guy calls me pissed, I get a 1 star rating I'm sure because that day my rating dropped from a 4.96 to a 4.91 where it has now stayed for over 2 months. That's a big f'n hit on one mistake. So if I make a few more mistakes I could go under 4.6.


----------



## LadyUber

i'm sorry, but I don't agree with the logic there. the total amount of drivers eligible to get that passenger's request would decrease, making it less reliable. that's pretty straightforward.


----------



## gman

LadyUber said:


> to answer further, it absolutely would negatively impact the speed in which riders are paired with drivers as it would go from the closest AVAILABLE driver, to the closest available driver (THAT IS HEADING THAT WAY)
> 
> it's just quicker and more reliable to pair by distance and not where the driver is headed. i don't think that's arguable.


Imagine in the wee hours of the morning and all of us riders wanting to go home. With a destination filter we could all stay online exactly when riders need us the most. It could mean dozens of additional cars in every area. As it stands now we all have to go online to go home so too bad for those wee hours customers needing a ride.


----------



## LadyUber

POMilton said:


> That is simply untrue. I picked up the wrong "Dennis" one day at a corner where there apparently were two "Dennis" waiting for an uber. I get three blocks and the guy calls me pissed, I get a 1 star rating I'm sure because that day my rating dropped from a 4.96 to a 4.91 where it has now stayed for over 2 months. That's a big f'n hit on one mistake.


how many total trips had you done up to that point. 
also, you don't know for sure that was the only 1 star rating you got. you don't know because you have no idea what your passengers are rating you, point blank. 
it could have been a rating from someone who rode 3 months ago and logged back into their app for the first time in 90 days and was prompted to rate you. you could have gotten dozens of 1 stars. you can't assume it was that 1 rating that made such a large impact, because you don't have access to that info.


----------



## LadyUber

gman said:


> Imagine in the wee hours of the morning and all of us riders wanting to go home. With a destination filter we could all stay online exactly when riders need us the most. It could mean dozens of additional cars in every area. As it stands now we all have to go online to go home so too bad for those wee hours customers needing a ride.


you can imagine anything you want, but closest available driver is more reliable than closest available driver (with an additional stipulation added) - it's just undeniable.

AGAIN.

I AGREE WITH YOU THAT DESTINATION FILTER WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER EXPERIENCE .
I AM ANSWERING FROM THE VIEWPOINT OF UBER AND WHY THEY HAVE NOT ADOPTED IT.

and now, the but yeahs.

but yeah, you're right it would be a better experience the partner.
but yeah, i'm right, it would be less reliable.

not really going to waste my time debating it further.


----------



## jaydeedub85

gman said:


> Imagine in the wee hours of the morning and all of us riders wanting to go home. With a destination filter we could all stay online exactly when riders need us the most. It could mean dozens of additional cars in every area. As it stands now we all have to go online to go home so too bad for those wee hours customers needing a ride.


Destination filter is dumb, it would ruin the way the whole system works. Stop requesting it, I can see if you worked like 40-60 hours, then it would be a cool perk for a full timer, but otherwise people who do 10 rides per week would use it to get home. And that would mean, less long rides for others.


----------



## LadyUber

Micmac said:


> LadyUber thank you very much for your time , I have couple questions for you :
> 1 you mentioned that some Uberblack/select/suv take home $100.000 probably that was in the beginning
> I do blackcar in the dallas market, it s one of the busiest markets ,here there is no demand for blackcar sometimes you sit all day and you can not get a single call do you think that uber interfere in sending Uberblack pings to certain drivers ( white american drivers).
> 2 I got an email form uber was titled Quality and I was told that I canceled many trips compared to others in my market and they mentioned some suggestions how to improve my service but there is no warning in the email about deactivation. Should I take this email seriously or it's just another email?
> 3 ) how to get American uber support is it to send the email to the local office during business hours? Cause lately I send an email to general uber support I got the answer in broken English and also they don't know what they are doing . I m like you in the process to fire Uber looking for a job no more driving in my life . Once again thank you.


1. i don't think Dallas is one of the businest markets. Boston, NYC, LA, San Fran, Chicago, Miami, DC are the busiest markets. 
lets analyze what you've said. you sit all day and don't get a call - don't sit, drive to find requests.
the interface is not sending to particular drivers, it sends to the closest available driver, period. Uber doesn't care if you're white, black, indian, asian. hell, you could be a blue barracuda or temple guard for the shrine of the silver monkey and as long as you were the closest driver, you'd get the ping. 
2. take it seriously. if they are noting you are cancelling too much, your account is already flagged and if you continue to cancel as much as you are, you'll be deactivated. 
3. to get american support your best bet is to walk into a support center if theres one in your city. otherwise, its literally a roll of the dice. all of the roles that handle email have a majority of overseas agents handling them now,.


----------



## LadyUber

Micmac said:


> I think you skipped my questions?


feedback - this forum and the way questions and replys are posted make it hard to follow chronology, but im doing my best to work through to answer everything. i'll go back and find yours now, darling.


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber said:


> in my support role, i do not lie, I work within policy. on here, i am shooting from the hip and answering questions honestly and not neccisarily holding back the information I have to in the support realm.
> the truth of what you said here : questions about retention, detailed inner workings - you're absolutely right. reps don't know the first thing about A LOT because the information is not shared with us.


If you repeat an uber lie knowing that it is a lie....are you lying?

Answer: yes

Example: "we here at uber care about our driver partners" .....how many times have you cut and pasted responses similar to that. You know that you are deceiving people for a pay check.

I have done your job and I was fired for exposing the lies that I was told to tell for another major evil corp. (Ups)

You are making up for the evil that you did by coming here and helping. Thanks I'm happy you are here. I hope your next job is with a better company.

I am not saying your permanently damaged and going to hell for working for devil uber. They are doing you a favor by outsourcing your job.

Working for evil is evil. Doing wrong when you know it's wrong is wrong. If you can show me emails that you sent to partners that tells the kind of truth that you are telling to us now I'll take it all back.

Just be sorry for doing ubers bidding and you are forgiven. EASY.


----------



## LadyUber

Nuke said:


> Hi LadyUber,
> 
> My question is about giving a 5 minute timeout after 3rd cancellation/not accepting the ping. How does Uber decide whom to give such timeout? And how can it be removed? Thanks
> 
> PS. Does accepting only surge requests is considered bad by uber and get you "flagged" ?


uber doesn't decide, the system does. its an automatic script to disable the partner app for a timeout for excessive missed, denied, cancelled requests. it can not be removed. if you get timed out, you can only wait till you get out of the shame box for the time period you are told to go to you room.

yes. accepting ONLY surge requests means you are denying requests. you'll get flagged if its excessive.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> If you repeat an uber lie knowing that it is a lie....are you lying?
> 
> Answer: yes
> 
> Example: "we here at uber care about our driver partners" .....how many times have you cut and pasted responses similar to that. You know that you are deceiving people for a pay check.
> 
> I have done your job and I was fired for exposing the lies that I was told to tell for another major evil corp. (Ups)
> 
> You are making up for the evil that you did by coming here and helping. Thanks I'm happy you are here. I hope your next job is with a better company.
> 
> I am not saying your permanently damaged and going to hell for working for devil uber. They are doing you a favor by outsourcing your job.
> 
> Working for evil is evil. Doing wrong when you know it's wrong is wrong. If you can show me emails that you sent to partners that tells the kind of truth that you are telling to us now I'll take it all back.
> 
> Just be sorry for doing ubers bidding and you are forgiven. EASY.


Tell me, what lies have I told in my time as a rep?


----------



## LadyUber

UberLaLa said:


> In addition to the few _copy & paste_ Uber CSR replies I have received over the past year, I have also had some helpful email convos with articulate CSR peeps. Obviously LadyUber be one of the latter.
> 
> A+


I use what we call "macros" - the general , canned responses we use often, because we answer dozens of emails that ARE EXACTLY THE SAME ISSUE all day... but I always throw in personal information to let the user know Im a real person and I cared about solving their issue.
the canned responses, if used correctly, are very informative and direct. but they can't just be dropped in every time. but yeah, to maximize efficiency, Uber provided many "form" responses. but, to be fair, they instructed us to add, manipulate them to suit the specific ticket.

overseas reps can't do that second part very well when they don't speak the language being copy/pasted fluently.


----------



## LadyUber

Uberest said:


> Lady Uber, thank you so much for the time.... your answers are intelligent, sophisticated and rational..... I've no specific questions for you!!! I do think that uber has benefited from the crappy job market and that when that market recovers, recruiting drivers could become harder. I wonder what a comparo would look like between US cities with weak job markets and US cities with strong job markets.
> 
> Thank you again and wishing you only the best.


thanks, sweetie. 
ive done Customer support and Management for 12 years. but after this experience I plan to move onto something different.


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber said:


> Tell me, what lies have I told in my time as a rep?


You quoted the lie.

"We here at uber care about our driver partners"

Are you going to sit here and tell us you've never said something like that in an email to the drivers.

Are you also going to sit here and tell me that you haven't emailed some bs uber propaganda that you knew was bs?

Be honest.


----------



## Micmac

LadyUber said:


> Tell me, what lies have I told in my time as a rep?


This ADBAM is a troll for uber.


----------



## chi1cabby

LadyUber said:


> I AGREE WITH YOU THAT DESTINATION FILTER WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER EXPERIENCE .


Destination Filter was introduced for testing to select few San Diego Drivers in early August. It seems that it has been since withdrawn.
*Bill Feit this is for you! Uber beta test feature!!!!*

Attn. CityGirl, Bill Feit, Horsebm.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> You quoted the lie.
> 
> "We here at uber care about our driver partners"
> 
> Are you going to sit here and tell us you've never said something like that in an email to the drivers.
> 
> Are you also going to sit here and tell me that you haven't emailed some bs uber propaganda that you knew was bs?
> 
> Be honest.


i've never once said that phrase. I've said, "i've got your back" plenty of times. but that's because I'm one of the top reps in the company per my satisfaction stats. I solve problems. i do have the back of the people I help.

and yeah. I am going to tell you that I haven't emailed any BS. I don't email propaganda, I answer questions and solve issues that riders and drivers have.

why don't you stop assuming you know what I do on a day to day basis and go take a bath, because I can smell you, troll.


----------



## Adbam

Micmac said:


> This ADBAM is a troll for uber.


Mic mac I don't even know where to start.

Why would I be a troll for Uber if I call them evil?

I'm not saying she's lying now, I'm saying that by working for Uber customer services she has spread uber falsehoods.

Let me make this easy for you guys. When a soldier joins the military it's a good thing. When an officer tells that soldier to murder a village in Vietnam it's bad. (This is an exaggerated example but I'm trying let you know what I'm trying to say.)


----------



## negeorgia

tb1984 said:


> As always, money is the root of all evil... And Uber is not different from any other corporations in the U.S
> 
> Money is also the main cause of troubles between riders/drivers/Uber/Lyft. Riders want cheaper fares, drivers want higher rates, Uber/Lyft want more profit. In this system, nobody cares for others.


Money is like a brick, used for good (build a hospital) or evil (used as a weapon). The quote is: .... the love of money is the root of all evil. It makes a difference to love money/use people or love people/use money.


----------



## SECOTIME

When golden attacked caban last week was the Uber office given any formal info or memos on how to handle it from a csr standpoint?

What was the buzz like ?

Or was it business as usual as to not bring more attention to it?


----------



## LadyUber

Micmac said:


> This ADBAM is a troll for uber.


lookin like a lemur mated with dobby the house elf.


----------



## chi1cabby

Please STOP attacking other Forum Members, including LadyUber.

Thank you!


----------



## Micmac

Adbam said:


> Mic mac I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Why would I be a troll for Uber if I call them evil?
> 
> I'm not saying she's lying now, I'm saying that by working for Uber customer services she has spread uber falsehoods.
> 
> Let me make this easy for you guys. When a soldier joins the military it's a good thing. When an officer tells that soldier to murder a village in Vietnam it's bad. (This is an exaggerated example but I'm trying let you know what I'm trying to say.)


Bro let the Lady answer people questions. Why you keep bothering her .


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> When golden attacked caban last week was the Uber office given any formal info or memos on how to handle it from a csr standpoint?
> 
> What was the buzz like ?
> 
> Or was it business as usual as to not bring more attention to it?


when public indicents like that happen, all realted questions are directed to management. Reps don't answer them. who knows what the management did with those tickets, probably directed to public statements made about the incident.

Caban is a badass though. 
You know what I wanted to know? What did Golden want to say when he said "Let me tell you something..." other than telling him what the five fingers said to the face.

I like to think, If the blank was filled in... it would have been :

"Let me tell you something : I WORK FOR TACO BELL!!! TACO. BELL."

but really though, that video was disturbing on many levels, and I think Caban went easy on him.


----------



## jaydeedub85

LadyUber said:


> uber doesn't decide, the system does. its an automatic script to disable the partner app for a timeout for excessive missed, denied, cancelled requests. it can not be removed. if you get timed out, you can only wait till you get out of the shame box for the time period you are told to go to you room.
> 
> *yes. accepting ONLY surge requests means you are denying requests. you'll get flagged if its excessive. *


No it doesn't, if you have the pax app on you can see when it surges and log on then. If you log on a minute or so after it surges then you're bound to only get surge request 9.5/10 times.


----------



## Adbam

LadyUber said:


> i've never said that once phrase. I've said, "i've got your back" plenty of times. but that's I'm one of the top reps in the company per my satisfaction stats. I solve problems.
> 
> and yeah. I am going to tell you that I haven't emailed any BS. I don't email propaganda, I answer questions and solve issues that riders and drivers have.
> 
> why don't you stop assuming you know what I do on a day to day basis and go take a bath, because I can smell you, troll.


You are obviously in denial. You can't work for a company as evil as uber and be totally clean.

Why are you here then?
Aren't you exposing some of the bad things that Uber does?

Are you going to make me re post the bad things that you yourself posted on this thread? Fine I will go back on this whole thread and cut and paste the bad things you said about uber. If you can tell me that you said those same things during your job helping uber drivers then I am wrong.

I'm not saying your a bad person. I'm saying working for Uber customer service makes you do bad things. Why would you be here?


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> Mic mac I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Why would I be a troll for Uber if I call them evil?
> 
> I'm not saying she's lying now, I'm saying that by working for Uber customer services she has spread uber falsehoods.
> 
> Let me make this easy for you guys. When a soldier joins the military it's a good thing. When an officer tells that soldier to murder a village in Vietnam it's bad. (This is an exaggerated example but I'm trying let you know what I'm trying to say.)


you've lost this battle, Private Pyle.


----------



## ReviTULize

itsablackmarket said:


> why did you multiply by 4?


Good eye!!


----------



## LadyUber

jaydeedub85 said:


> No it doesn't, if you have the pax app on you can see when it surges and log on then. If you log on a minute or so after it surges then you're bound to only get surge request 9.5/10 times.


that was not what was implied by that question. Sure. go ahead and keep your driver app off and do it that way all you like. but that author was implying they were denying all BUT surge requests.


----------



## ReviTULize

LadyUber said:


> the data has to be paid for somehow, even at wholesale, the providers are not providing it cheap, and definitely not now that data limits are the norm. also, the device isn't being rented, its the data that is being provided that is the 10/15 monthly charge.


I don't understand why anyone would rent the iPhone from Uber. It just does not make mathematical sense


----------



## SECOTIME

When drivers get 5 star rating comments does Uber only show you a couple to stroke your ego, even though you may have more comments, or are the comments the driver sees the actual total of comments?

When a rider leaves a 1 star does Uber contact them? Or does Uber only contact them after a few that initiates a flag?


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> You are obviously in denial. You can't work for a company as evil as uber and be totally clean.
> 
> Why are you here then?
> Aren't you exposing some of the bad things that Uber does?
> 
> Are you going to make me re post the bad things that you yourself posted on this thread? Fine I will go back on this whole thread and cut and paste the bad things you said about uber. If you can tell me that you said those same things during your job helping uber drivers then I am wrong.
> 
> I'm not saying your a bad person. I'm saying working for Uber customer service makes you do bad things. Why would you be here?


i honestly don't care what you do, bra.

like i said, I don't necessarily agree with all of uber's policies and think some of them are unfair. but no. I haven't lied to any drivers in my time as a rep. I kept it real. 
Drivers know (or should know) the policies before even hitting the road, they sign off on a binding contract that states they understand all of the instructional videos and stipulations of being a partner.


----------



## ReviTULize

New2Uber15 said:


> I was unaware of that. Never seen anyone actually meantion even an iPhone 5. That's good to know
> Would be awesome if we could rent at $20 a week and actually use the phones normally as well. I think that would be cool


You can go to most major telecom companies and get one for $23 per month...and you own the phone


----------



## ReviTULize

LadyUber said:


> i honestly don't care what you do, bra.


I'm impressed that you used the word "bra"


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> When drivers get 5 star rating comments does Uber only show you a couple to stroke your ego, even though you may have more comments, or are the comments the driver sees the actual total of comments?
> 
> When a rider leaves a 1 star does Uber contact them? Or does Uber only contact them after a few that initiates a flag?


negative comments and comments from 3 star and below trips are omitted.
Yes, uber contacts riders who give low ratings to see what happened on the trip. every. single. one. however, we hardly ever hear back about it.


----------



## UberGNVPartner

IckyDoody said:


> Do you happen to know what is the driver cancellation rate that prompts uber to deactivate?


https://help.uber.com/h/b6da86a4-2938-497c-a4fd-fd6f386aeefa


----------



## Turbo

This was a serious question.

Those urgent texts that say things like "4th and Main will be booming at 7:30!"
...do they just randomly get generated? Or does the next driver get one about the surge at 5th and Main, and someone else is told that 6th and Main is off the hook, etc? Like placing chess pieces on a board.


----------



## LadyUber

ReviTULize said:


> I'm impressed that you used the word "bra"


yeah i know. i rule.


----------



## SECOTIME

OK I gotta go make some money. Thanks again for answering my questions.


----------



## LadyUber

Turbo said:


> This was a serious question.
> 
> Those urgent texts that say things like "4th and Main will be booming at 7:30!"
> ...do they just randomly get generated? Or does the next driver get one about the surge at 5th and Main, and someone else is told that 6th and Main is off the hook, etc? Like placing chess pieces on a board.


i answered it. no, they do not just get randomly sent out to attempt to move you like pawns. they are relative to real projected demand and events.


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> OK I gotta go make some money. Thanks again for answering my questions.


go get it! <3


----------



## Turbo

LadyUber said:


> i answered it. no, they do not just get randomly sent out to attempt to move you like pawns. they are relative to real projected demand and events.


Thanks.

Sorry, I looked in Pages 3 through 14 and didn't see it; that's why I re-posted.


----------



## haji

Is this site run by uber?
Do they actively monitor this forum ?


----------



## ReviTULize

LadyUber said:


> TK would fart in your nose and you'd like it.
> anyway, I came by to let you know from reps perspective what I thought of working for Uber and maybe answer some questions without remaining in policy so you could get honest responses. I hate Uber, you hate Uber. they are bleeding your pockets, they are basically destroying hundreds of families lives in the US right now to get cheaper workers overseas.
> news flash : I DON'T CARE IF YOU ASK ME ANYTHING.


This is really funny to watch


----------



## Feisal Mo

Hey LadyUber, you seem very knowledgeable and I might add strong personality as far as dealing with idiots in this forum. Quick question regarding the Uber strike on Oct-16-18 weekend. and i apologize if this question has been asked before. couldn't go through 271 replies. Did Uber felt threatened with that strike or any memos or talking points to deal with the strike.?
thanks,


----------



## POMilton

LadyUber said:


> how many total trips had you done up to that point.
> also, you don't know for sure that was the only 1 star rating you got. you don't know because you have no idea what your passengers are rating you, point blank.
> it could have been a rating from someone who rode 3 months ago and logged back into their app for the first time in 90 days and was prompted to rate you. you could have gotten dozens of 1 stars. you can't assume it was that 1 rating that made such a large impact, because you don't have access to that info.


You are right, I'm just an idiot to assume that the mistake caused my rating to tumble. I mean, the guy telling me he was going to ding me probably had nothing to do with it. I maintained a 4.96 for 2 months and have one bad mistake and that happens to be the night that my rating fell, I don't know why I would make that assumption. I guess it is much more plausible that a few dozen people logged in that night and decided in unison to award me 1 star for their trips that occurred weeks before. Yep, much more likely that happened.


----------



## JaredJ

Do passengers get removed for having low ratings? What is general policy when a driver reports a passenger for obscenities, ill behavior? I've given couple 1 stars and gave immediate follow-ups but was never told what actions, if any, were taken. I have a 4.94 after 2 years. Does this give me leverage when reporting incidents?


----------



## Adbam

As requested here are some of the bad things mentioned by Lady uber. She said she was able to relay all these tidbits during her support role as an uber customer service rep.


LadyUber said:


> they don't care how much each driver makes,





LadyUber said:


> the company we represent doesn't care about us





LadyUber said:


> i agree they should be fighting to keep you. im just trying to give you the answer that i think Uber would give. and i agree, their logic is ******ed.





LadyUber said:


> TK would fart in your nose and you'd like it.
> anyway, I came by to let you know from reps perspective what I thought of working for Uber and maybe answer some questions without remaining in policy so you could get honest responses. I hate Uber, you hate Uber. they are bleeding your pockets, they are basically destroying hundreds of families lives in the US right now to get cheaper workers overseas.
> news flash : I DON'T CARE IF YOU ASK ME ANYTHING.





LadyUber said:


> but im not supportive of this brand at all.
> just FYI.





LadyUber said:


> them doing away with cancellation fees is pretty much a direct slap in the face to drivers and has me even more angry.


Here's an instance of uber breaking contract aka lying about cancel fee. Did Houston drivers sign up for this?


LadyUber said:


> its shady how it changed with no notice. the service agreements still show the fee as valid,


You admit that you don't tell drivers what you feel and instead tell what evil uber tells you to reply...


LadyUber said:


> Uber reps support you based upon what they are told to do by Uber, not by how we want to treat you.


You even admit to what I'm saying in this post when a member states...
"Sounds like uber... you should of saw that coming a mile a way being that you saw how they treated their drivers it should have been of no surprise. Can't cry foul now when you participated in the fowling."....
Then you respond....


LadyUber said:


> Very fair and you are absolutely right.


This is what she feels about uber


LadyUber said:


> it's definitely not ethical or moral.


So let me get this straight you worked for an unethical and immoral company where you are told what to say......but you didn't say anything unethical or immoral?

I'm not trying to tear you down I'm just trying to help you realize working customer service for an unethical and immoral company isn't good. You should be happy they are laying you off.

Thanks again for coming and helping.


----------



## frndthDuvel

LadyUber said:


> it could have been a rating from someone who rode 3 months ago and logged back into their app for the first time in 90 days and was prompted to rate you.


The fact that somebody can rate a trip 3 months later is yet another example why UBER's rating system is flawed and SUCKS!
Folks should have to rate the ride immediately as do the Driver's. Or at least within a 24 hour period.


----------



## ReviTULize

haji said:


> Is this site run by uber?
> Do they actively monitor this forum ?


The bottom of the forum homepage states that it is in no way affiliated with uber


----------



## jaydeedub85

LadyUber said:


> negative comments and comments from 3 star and below trips are omitted.
> Yes, uber contacts riders who give low ratings to see what happened on the trip. every. single. one. however, we hardly ever hear back about it.


Why do I have like 5 pax phone numbers in the 5-star comment section of the android partner app, seems like they'd want to prevent that from happening ?


----------



## ReviTULize

frndthDuvel said:


> The fact that somebody can rate a trip 3 months later is yet another example why UBER's rating system is flawed and SUCKS!
> Folks should have to rate the ride immediately as do the Driver's. Or at least within a 24 hour period.


They should have to rate to see the trip total. This way, they're not rating low for surge trips


----------



## UberLaLa

LadyUber said:


> i've never once said that phrase. I've said, "i've got your back" plenty of times. but that's because I'm one of the top reps in the company per my satisfaction stats. I solve problems. i do have the back of the people I help.
> 
> and yeah. I am going to tell you that I haven't emailed any BS. I don't email propaganda, I answer questions and solve issues that riders and drivers have.
> 
> why don't you stop assuming you know what I do on a day to day basis and go take a bath, because I can smell you, troll.


YGG!


----------



## UberLaLa

LadyUber said:


> when public indicents like that happen, all realted questions are directed to management. Reps don't answer them. who knows what the management did with those tickets, probably directed to public statements made about the incident.
> 
> Caban is a badass though.
> You know what I wanted to know? What did Golden want to say when he said "Let me tell you something..." other than telling him what the five fingers said to the face.
> 
> I like to think, If the blank was filled in... it would have been :
> 
> "Let me tell you something : I WORK FOR TACO BELL!!! TACO. BELL."
> 
> but really though, that video was disturbing on many levels, and I think Caban went easy on him.


OMG! I love this girl!!! lol


----------



## SOLA-RAH

ReviTULize said:


> They should have to rate to see the trip total. This way, they're not rating low for surge trips


Terrific idea, but uber has to put the brakes on the receipt as well for it to work (for at least a couple of minutes). The emailed receipt often gets delivered so quickly that I often hear it arrive on pax's phone before they even get out of the car. As a rider, I almost always pull out my phone immediately to check the email as I'm walking away from the ride.


----------



## UberCemetery

Hi @LadyUber, welcome to the Forum, and thank you.


----------



## ReviTULize

SOLA-RAH said:


> Terrific idea, but uber has to put the brakes on the receipt as well for it to work (for at least a couple of minutes). The emailed receipt often gets delivered so quickly that I often hear it arrive on pax's phone before they even get out of the car. As a rider, I almost always pull out my phone immediately to check the email as I'm walking away from the ride.


I never end the trip until they're completely out of and have cleared my vehicle. One less chance of insurance risk.


----------



## ReviTULize

LadyUber ...
Do you know if Uber' algorithm directs more traffic(pings) to new drivers to get them "hooked", so-to-speak?


----------



## Sydney Uber

everythingsuber said:


> Last thing you need is a system that encourages cherry picking and is open to manipulation. Being able to set a destination costs you far more than the value you may see in it. Drivers simply manipulate it and also leads to poor customer service. Its intention is good but the road to hell.......


The road to hell? What would you call running a business blindly with your business "Partner" happy for you to earn less than the cost of providing your service? A business partner that takes its commission regardless of the outcome of a driver's effort. Drive 20 minutes as the App suggests to service a client who cancels and be given a pittance for your labour and capital?

Travis is right up your arse and you're enjoying every foot!


----------



## Sydney Uber

LadyUber said:


> Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


I have just happened onto this thread, apologies if answered elsewhere

What in particular has Uber done that has had a negative impact on support reps?


----------



## Nuke

LadyUber said:


> uber doesn't decide, the system does. its an automatic script to disable the partner app for a timeout for excessive missed, denied, cancelled requests. it can not be removed. if you get timed out, you can only wait till you get out of the shame box for the time period you are told to go to you room.
> 
> yes. accepting ONLY surge requests means you are denying requests. you'll get flagged if its excessive.


Thanks for clarification. Uber sent an email that my acceptance rate for the past month was lower than 80 percent and thus would implement the timeout feature. So if I improve my monthly acceptance rating over 80 does this timeout punishment go away?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jeepdriver said:


> Sounds like your awfully critical of the company you supposedly represent. We know they don't care about the drivers, only their bottom line. But I would expect you to at least seem like you are trying to defend the company. Although I guess that could be difficult.


Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## SOLA-RAH

Sydney Uber said:


> I have just happened onto this thread, apologies if answered elsewhere
> 
> What in particular has Uber done that has had a negative impact on support reps?


I'd call outsourcing a negative, unless you're Filipino/Indian and looking for a job.


----------



## eman1122

Hi LadyUber .

Welcome and thanks for all the informative feedback. I'm curious to see if you have heard any information regarding Uber and its use of self driving cars. I think all us drivers knows that it's just a matter of time. I'd like to know if there were any rumors or chatter about timelines and reliability or risks about these cars.

Thanks.


----------



## itniloe

Hi -
Is there any possibility of Uber removing the ability for drivers to rate customers from the driver app?
In other words eliminating passenger ratings?

Thanks


----------



## Sydney Uber

LadyUber said:


> in January an Exec from Amazon came into Uber, and stressed "we need to provide A PLUS SERVICE to our Partners and Riders. We need to fully answer questions and build personal relationships." fast forward 6 months and the aggressive addition of non-native english speaking reps who cant even understand the questions being asked let alone answer them and the downsizing of the United States based workers who can communicate effectively and efficiently (well, a lot of us... i know there was still some terrible domestic based support too.)
> 
> its just that his vision for A Plus service is not being fulfilled by the outsourced reps. they are just cheaper. that's what they are good for. this is a general statement that may be offensive, but they cause more support than they solve. drivers began to just write in 4 or 5 times until they got someone who could read and write in English proficiently.


Would emailing our questions in Urdu allow better comprehension of the CSR's ?


----------



## IckyDoody

LadyUber said:


> you'll find yourself getting flagged for quality review for excessive cancellations if you do it often.
> 
> This is getting at my question about cancellation percentage.





UberGNVPartner said:


> https://help.uber.com/h/b6da86a4-2938-497c-a4fd-fd6f386aeefa


For the the love of god, acceptance rate and cancellation rate are 2 different things.


----------



## Jaredubyft

Why does uber rate vehicles. I learned that different cars on my account were rated differently and the rep put them back to 5 stars. What is the purpose of these ratings, how are they affected and do they play into whether or not a driver gets a ping?


----------



## ChessDoc III

Which mobile phone do you feel is more responsive,pushing out data to the partners in the field?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Dominos customers give reviews in the online system. Anytime we get a bad one the manager will ask why the customer us being so *****y. We know exactly who it is and of course where they live.
> 
> No one has gone to a customers house to berate them or even said anything on another trip.


I've heard of Pizza delivery folk giving customers 3 chances. If they are rude on the 1st visit, they may have had a bad day. 2nd rude encounter maybe a coincidence. 3rd delivery that is met by a rude customer proves a pattern. From then on, Pizzas to that address get the "French Waiter" treatment- and are spat on!

Be nice to your Pizza deliverer!!


----------



## Sydney Uber

POMilton said:


> You are right, I'm just an idiot to assume that the mistake caused my rating to tumble. I mean, the guy telling me he was going to ding me probably had nothing to do with it. I maintained a 4.96 for 2 months and have one bad mistake and that happens to be the night that my rating fell, I don't know why I would make that assumption. I guess it is much more plausible that a few dozen people logged in that night and decided in unison to award me 1 star for their trips that occurred weeks before. Yep, much more likely that happened.


You need a job at a Hotel door. Good service is immediately acknowledged and tips encouraged.

If you're looking for a job that shows gratitude for good service and understanding if you make an occasional mistake UBER isn't it.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LadyUber said:


> you can imagine anything you want, but closest available driver is more reliable than closest available driver (with an additional stipulation added) - it's just undeniable.
> 
> AGAIN.
> 
> I AGREE WITH YOU THAT DESTINATION FILTER WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER EXPERIENCE .
> I AM ANSWERING FROM THE VIEWPOINT OF UBER AND WHY THEY HAVE NOT ADOPTED IT.
> 
> and now, the but yeahs.
> 
> but yeah, you're right it would be a better experience the partner.
> but yeah, i'm right, it would be less reliable.
> 
> not really going to waste my time debating it further.


Welcome to the world/forum of conspiracy theorist who continue to put the keys in the ignition to drive for a company that they're so cynical against


----------



## Major League

Why have I not been warned? I've muttered for a particular group of people to get the f out of my car. I turned my car around and returned riders to their original location and told them to get out.(1 time) I've burned rubber at riders feet when I saw more than 2 people; don't know how many people I've driven off on when I saw them or what they were carrying. I cancel and refuse jobs at a rampant rate. But I carry a 4.8 rating and get a lot of compliments.(supposedly)

Is the reason because I have a good rating or that my area is desperate for drivers. Or just my awesomeness.


----------



## Major League

JaredJ said:


> Do you think Uber will eventually remove the grandfathered 20% commission for X drivers and bring them in line with new drivers?


I can answer that one. Yes!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Sydney Uber said:


> I've heard of Pizza delivery folk giving customers 3 chances. If they are rude on the 1st visit, they may have had a bad day. 2nd rude encounter maybe a coincidence. 3rd delivery that is met by a rude customer proves a pattern. From then on, Pizzas to that address get the "French Waiter" treatment- and are spat on!
> 
> Be nice to your Pizza deliverer!!


I've been delivering pizza since 1998. I don't give a s*** if customers are rude or not all I care about is whether they tip and they get one chance. Also no pizza delivery person with any brains leave their own DNA on pizza anymore.


----------



## RogerJS

I love Lady Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver

LadyUber said:


> UberMan is generally regarded as a prick by support staff. Plus, he's just all around creepy.


..............you forgot "He is a mindless UberBOT jackwadd with a brown, stylised "U" on his nose.



LadyUber said:


> but yeah, you're right it would be a better experience the partner. but yeah, i'm right, it would be less reliable. not really going to waste my time debating it further.


As a radio cab dispatcher, I could tell you a few things about that. Given the last quoted phrase, I will not, as I will respect your wishes on that one.



LadyUber said:


> if you get timed out, you can only wait till you get out of the shame box for the time period you are told to go to you room.


Just the "shame box" and "go to your room"? With all of the money that Uber has, you would think it could afford to send a dominatrix dressed in leather to my front door, in an Uber Black, so she could give me a spanking and make me stand in the corner with my hands on my head.



ReviTULize said:


> I don't understand why anyone would rent the iPhone from Uber. It just does not make mathematical sense


tax deduction?*

(Add the usual disclaimer that I am not a Tax Professional, thus I am not qualified to dispense tax advice. Anyone who wants tax advice should seek that advice from a Professional who is qualified to dispense tax advice)



ReviTULize said:


> I'm impressed that you used the word "bra"


Usually, I use "brassiere".



Fuzzyelvis said:


> Also no pizza delivery person with any brains leave their own DNA on pizza anymore.


You might not, but there are some real Rocket Scientists out there who do not think as far ahead as you would.


----------



## CityGirl

chi1cabby said:


> Destination Filter was introduced for testing to select few San Diego Drivers in early August. It seems that it has been since withdrawn.
> *Bill Feit this is for you! Uber beta test feature!!!!*
> 
> Attn. CityGirl, Bill Feit, Horsebm.


Thanks chi1cabby ...we don't know anything more yet. Beta lasted a week, then went away...then came back inexplicably for a few days about a month later. In typical Uber fashion, I have not been given any update or asked for feedback.


----------



## Uber 1

chitownXdriver said:


> I use yahoo


Ditto ....


----------



## LadyUber

Turbo said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sorry, I looked in Pages 3 through 14 and didn't see it; that's why I re-posted.


no worries. just wanted to make sure u knew I answered.


----------



## LadyUber

haji said:


> Is this site run by uber?
> Do they actively monitor this forum ?


no, UberPeople is not run by Uber. 
actively monitor, no. Uber does know this forum is here and it's all publicly searchable, so i'd just assume Uber reads everything on here if I were you.


----------



## Uber 1

LadyUber said:


> in my support role, i do not lie, I work within policy. on here, i am shooting from the hip and answering questions honestly and not neccisarily holding back the information I have to in the support realm.
> the truth of what you said here : questions about retention, detailed inner workings - you're absolutely right. reps don't know the first thing about A LOT because the information is not shared with us.


HI,

I realize reps (I was one once) are treated like mushrooms (kept in the dark and fed sh_it ) BUT is there a way you can GET info?

To make a REAL difference I (and the group I work with) would like to get a list of driver emails / phone numbers etc...

Is this possible? (I know it would be hard BUT being on the inside you are definitely closer to being able to get it than we would be) AND it would make a HUGE difference.

If you feel uncomfortable posting your answer here you can always PM me.

Andy


----------



## Uber 1

Adbam said:


> As requested here are some of the bad things mentioned by Lady uber. She said she was able to relay all these tidbits during her support role as an uber customer service rep.
> 
> Here's an instance of uber breaking contract aka lying about cancel fee. Did Houston drivers sign up for this?
> 
> You admit that you don't tell drivers what you feel and instead tell what evil uber tells you to reply...
> 
> You even admit to what I'm saying in this post when a member states...
> "Sounds like uber... you should of saw that coming a mile a way being that you saw how they treated their drivers it should have been of no surprise. Can't cry foul now when you participated in the fowling."....
> Then you respond....
> 
> This is what she feels about uber
> 
> So let me get this straight you worked for an unethical and immoral company where you are told what to say......but you didn't say anything unethical or immoral?
> 
> I'm not trying to tear you down I'm just trying to help you realize working customer service for an unethical and immoral company isn't good. You should be happy they are laying you off.
> 
> Thanks again for coming and helping.


I think she did as many people do at work...Brown nose and kiss butt (or at least tote the company line ) to keep the job a roof over your head and bills paid...

I think MOST if not ALL of us have done this at some point in our lives....

Heck we do the same thing driving....we often have to suck it up and say and do things to get a 5 star rating from pax...

My only hope is she feels strongly enough to bring the beast down by getting me a list of current drivers email info either directly (by herself) or indirectly (through others in the workplace) or some combination of the two.

Andy


----------



## Uber 1

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've been delivering pizza since 1998. I don't give a s*** if customers are rude or not all I care about is whether they tip and they get one chance. Also no pizza delivery person with any brains leave their own DNA on pizza anymore.


New business opportunity....sell Bottled "DNA substances" to Pizza Delivery drivers and food service professionals!....I like it! 
I'll sell you a vial for $10 plus shipping and handling ;-O

Andy

Hmmm maybe I'll make an app and be the Uber of DNA sales !... ;-)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Micmac said:


> This ADBAM is a troll for uber.


Yeah there is no point in riding her coat tails. He already knows it is what it is and he is beating a dead horse.

And ADBAM, did you vote for the last or any US President ? Then why did you vote for Evil or the lesser of ?

Personally I think she is a smart women, which makes me curious how old / young she is.

Actually, I'm starting to think she is a guy, but no matter, I get it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Personally I think she is a smart women, which makes me curious how old / young she is.
> 
> Actually, I'm starting to think she is a guy, but no matter, I get it.


It's true. The IE *is* full of backward creepy ********. If she was a stupid woman her age would be irrelevant. But since she's smart she's probably a guy. Gotta love the Good ole boys of the IE.


----------



## UberBeemer

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Do you think Uber will ever realize that you can't squeeze to toothpaste tube at both ends? Implying that users shouldn't tip, and reducing rates aren't winning any favor with the contractors you count on to earn you profits. Even Joe's Crab Shack, home of the lowest quality seafood this side of the landfill, knows they have to raise servers pay and prices in order to do away with tipping.

Also, are they doing anything to prevent the riders from gaming the system? (i.e. Cancelling surge rides? Cancelling because it took me a minute to go around the block because your ping came after I passed your house? Complaining and giving low ratings in order to scam free rides?)

Or, Why not extend the tip provision already there for UTaxi, to the UX and other drivers? Hiding behind the "its not required" language is making for a lot of unhappy drivers. Having it there still allows riders to select 0%, and therefore supports your "not necessary" culture. Not making that available is insulting.

Never mind. Even if you knew the answers, my guess is you're not really a rep, because then you'd be under some employment agreement not to air out dirty laundry.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez

Quick question... Does Uber care about the problem drivers have with cancelled requests by rider after waiting several minutes and driving several more to the pickup? 

I myself have wasted anywhere from 10-15 mins in total driving + waiting only to get a cancel with $0 in compensation.


----------



## thehappytypist

Uber 1 said:


> HI,
> 
> I realize reps (I was one once) are treated like mushrooms (kept in the dark and fed sh_it ) BUT is there a way you can GET info?
> 
> To make a REAL difference I (and the group I work with) would like to get a list of driver emails / phone numbers etc...
> 
> Is this possible? (I know it would be hard BUT being on the inside you are definitely closer to being able to get it than we would be) AND it would make a HUGE difference.
> 
> If you feel uncomfortable posting your answer here you can always PM me.
> 
> Andy


Why the hell would anyone do that? It's just rude.


----------



## thehappytypist

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

You have way more balls than I do, you're hilarious! We can play good cop/bad cop.

Also totally legit, based on the info provided so far. Sounds like you either were deep into driver support or just paid more attention because I'm learning a few new things in this thread.


----------



## EatsDriverLA

Uber Eats NEW EARNINGS STRUCTURE 
Starting Friday, November 13 2015 
*LUNCH, $10 participation reward plus $4/delivery*.
*DINNER & BRUNCH,* *$20 participation reward plus $4/delivery*.

I understand there was a city-wide Uber Eats driver protest because of it, but I am concerned that it might not have had any effect.

Question is....besides protesting, what can we do on our part to revert the pay structure to the previous one? Or are we pretty much screwed? Seems like a downward spiral to me.


----------



## yoyodyne

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Do you moisturize?


----------



## Kalee

Adbam said:


> Mic mac I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Why would I be a troll for Uber if I call them evil?
> 
> I'm not saying she's lying now, I'm saying that by working for Uber customer services she has spread uber falsehoods.
> 
> Let me make this easy for you guys. When a soldier joins the military it's a good thing. When an officer tells that soldier to murder a village in Vietnam it's bad. (This is an exaggerated example but I'm trying let you know what I'm trying to say.)


How do YOU answer each time a PAX asks you how you like driving for Uber? My guess is that you haven't been truthful 100% of the time.
Don't be a hypocrite


----------



## yoyodyne

Kalee said:


> How do YOU answer each time a PAX asks you how you like driving for Uber? My guess is that you haven't been truthful 100% of the time.
> Don't be a hypocrite


100% truthful from me. I lay it all out there. Q: "How do you like driving for Uber?" A: "I have an application in at McDonald's. So, there's that."


----------



## Kalee

LadyUber said:


> I like to think, If the blank was filled in... it would have been :
> 
> "Let me tell you something : I WORK FOR TACO BELL!!! TACO. BELL."


Lmao!. Hilarious!


----------



## Uber-licious

Why should a driver participate in the VIP program? Its a complete waste as it is currently constituted.


----------



## Ed Scott

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I'm an Uber driver in Pittsburgh, driving for Uber for approx 30 days and Uber decided to rerun my background check. Why the redundancy? This has caused me to miss a week of driving time so far?
Look forward to your response.


----------



## LadyUber

Feisal Mo said:


> Hey LadyUber, you seem very knowledgeable and I might add strong personality as far as dealing with idiots in this forum. Quick question regarding the Uber strike on Oct-16-18 weekend. and i apologize if this question has been asked before. couldn't go through 271 replies. Did Uber felt threatened with that strike or any memos or talking points to deal with the strike.?
> thanks,


no memos, no proactive action from the Support Rep level, we just were told we may see an increase in emails and riders upset about not being able to get rides fulfilled. - but, like I mentioned, it didnt really make a big impact at all from Uber's side.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

LadyUber said:


> I WORK FOR TACO BELL!!! TACO. BELL."


........as long as you do not eat there..................................



Uber 1 said:


> New business opportunity....sell Bottled "DNA substances" to....I like it! I'll sell you a vial for $10 plus shipping and handlin


......well now we know why this guy wants all of the drivers' e-Mail addresses........................



thehappytypist said:


> You have way more balls than I do


Girls do not have balls, they have ****. ....................Remember: "*BALLS!"* said the Queen, if I had 'em I'd be King!"



Kalee said:


> How do YOU answer each time a PAX asks you how you like driving for Uber? My guess is that you haven't been truthful 100% of the time.


I tell them that I like Uber Taxi. Uber Taxi has helped me more than a little. I tell them that while there are some advantages to UberX over a taxi, there is no money in it for the driver, which is why I drive it only a little more than enough to stay in the game. I add that some of the advantages of UberX over the taxi are starting to disappear, as the Police and Harassmen-ER-uh-*HACK* Inspectors are starting to bother TNC drivers. The police at National Airport are bothering TNC drivers even more than they bother cab drivers.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber 1 said:


> New business opportunity....sell Bottled "DNA substances" to Pizza Delivery drivers and food service professionals!....I like it!
> I'll sell you a vial for $10 plus shipping and handling ;-O
> 
> Andy
> 
> Hmmm maybe I'll make an app and be the Uber of DNA sales !... ;-)


Or bottled British Bulldog dribble!


----------



## livelysoul

IckyDoody said:


> Do you happen to know what is the driver cancellation rate that prompts uber to deactivate?


Uber's navigation System is crap and misleads their 'so called partners' and yet nothing has been done to rectify it. They impute the continuous errors to the drivers. The Uber Staff in Melbourne are ignorant and 'USELESS'..


----------



## livelysoul

Transportador said:


> So tell us how they treat their support reps? Are you unhappy too (like drivers)?


The Staff are very ignorant and useless. Need I say more? San Francisco must step in and revamp the whole organisation. At the moment what they are doing is simply one thing: HIRE & FIRE!(Staff turnover ratio is enormously high here in Melbourne, Australia!) As soon as my rating in that very last week ONLY dropped down to 4.58, they deactivated my app. And asked me to pay $66.00 to go for a training and in return they promised to reactivate my app. I didn't do so, of course. Some Uber Staff are eager to wait for Lyft to enter into the Australian Market and some are looking forward to and poised to leave Uber and join Lyft. My concern is, they will stuff up with Lyft also which would be a great shame.I guarantee that a good number of them will try very hard to join Lyft. The so called management are simply there to show that they are doing something. As I always suggested, the Uber team need to be revamped "completely"!


----------



## JMBF831

POMilton said:


> You are right, I'm just an idiot to assume that the mistake caused my rating to tumble. I mean, the guy telling me he was going to ding me probably had nothing to do with it. I maintained a 4.96 for 2 months and have one bad mistake and that happens to be the night that my rating fell, I don't know why I would make that assumption. I guess it is much more plausible that a few dozen people logged in that night and decided in unison to award me 1 star for their trips that occurred weeks before. Yep, much more likely that happened.


What are you crying about? Do more trips and you will maintain your rating. Geeze...


----------



## Davesway10

Another Uber Driver said:


> tax deduction?*


Spending $780 per year on a phone in order to save, at best, $234 in taxes seems like a loosing proposition.


----------



## JMBF831

Major League said:


> Why have I not been warned? I've muttered for a particular group of people to get the f out of my car. I turned my car around and returned riders to their original location and told them to get out.(1 time) I've burned rubber at riders feet when I saw more than 2 people; don't know how many people I've driven off on when I saw them or what they were carrying. I cancel and refuse jobs at a rampant rate. But I carry a 4.8 rating and get a lot of compliments.(supposedly)
> 
> Is the reason because I have a good rating or that my area is desperate for drivers. Or just my awesomeness.


Obviously your customers aren't complaining... Uber doesn't know what you are doing unless your customer tells them


----------



## livelysoul

JMBF831 said:


> What are you crying about? Do more trips and you will maintain your rating. Geeze...


The Times will come and five star ratings will no longer be required to stay in the business for Uber drivers. For stars will be regarded as a norm. Even a good rate. Just think of 4 star hotels. nothing is wrong with them at all  When the competition heats up, Uber will be significantly more flexible. Over and above, a hand on the tiller by San Francisco to the 'Office Boys' in Australia will be necessary.


----------



## wilskro

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


 Well do away with the damn ratings--I'm here to make money and not interested in SEARCHING FOR THE STARS---It's been my 13 years experience as a new York cab driver that you pick up take and drop off without hearing their drama. Actually they know how we are and sit there quiet. UBER is giving them cause to complain--and people use what ever power they have. What they are actually complaining about???? I pick them up and flung them off a bridge--No I took them where they wanted and they paid for it. UBER SAVE YOURSELF all the drama. YOU DON'T IMPROVE BROKEN PEOPLE, and 95% of the people are nice, it has been my professional experience


----------



## livelysoul

wilskro said:


> Well do away with the damn ratings--I'm here to make money and not interested in SEARCHING FOR THE STARS---It's been my 13 years experience as a new York cab driver that you pick up take and drop off without hearing their drama. Actually they know how we are and sit there quiet. UBER is giving them cause to complain--and people use what ever power they have. What they are actually complaining about???? I pick them up and flung them off a bridge--No I took them where they wanted and they paid for it. UBER SAVE YOURSELF all the drama. YOU DON'T IMPROVE BROKEN PEOPLE, and 95% of the people are nice, it has been my professional experience


This 5% are the ones Uber listens to, not to the rest of the 95% nice ones  Especially the 'Bimbos' in Melbourne, Australia!


----------



## michellequintana

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


 My husband is a uberX driver, we're in Vegas is a good place for him to be to get any pings?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Another Uber Driver said:


> Girls do not have balls, they have ****.


If boys can now be called b****es, then girls can have balls. Did you not take English in school and learn the phrase poetic license ? In fact "balls" is a contraction of "balls of steel" meaning - start wincing now - able to withstand impact. Neither gender is so endowed. We could use the term genitalia of steel, but it does not have the same ring to it, now does it.

LadyUber , unlike the recently enlightened UP.net, thehappytypist tells us that Uber does not see fit to filter words like, shit, *****es, ****ed and so on from emails. It this still true?


----------



## wilskro

livelysoul said:


> This 5% are the ones Uber listens to, not to the rest of the 95% nice ones  Especially the 'Bimbos' in Melbourne, Australia!


 Oh it doesn't matter where you are--what your saying is so true, --they would complain if you hung them with a brand new rope


----------



## Lag Monkey

What happens when a driver or rider gets assaulted


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Davesway10 said:


> Spending $780 per year on a phone in order to save, at best, $234 in taxes seems like a loosing proposition.


People often don't know the difference between tax DEDUCTION and tax CREDIT.

The tax misinformation rampant on this site is startling.

Even more so is the continual repeat of questions indicating many drivers don't even keep track of mileage. I'm sure there are many more who simply use uber's mileage and miss out on all those dead miles.

The first year I did contract work was 1991 I think. I did my own taxes because I was too cheap/broke to pay someone. But before I started I at least knew to keep mileage log. It probably took.me 2 days of reading all the IRS publications and figuring out what exactly I could deduct or not. This was paper from the post office back then of course.

Been doing it myself ever since. I deduct work mileage, travel from main job to second job mileage, charity travel mileage, medical travel mileage--plus everything else I can.

Never been audited, but if it happens I have excellent records and complete mileage logs and receipts or written notes of what I did (if I give cash to the salvation army I write it down in my logbook. I always get receipts at Goodwill and list what I donated).

Unfortunately many people don't even think about the IRS until the year they file and do no research until AFTER the mileage etc was done. I would bet 90% of Uber drivers will overpay on taxes because of poor record keeping and ignorance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

wilskro said:


> Oh it doesn't matter where you are--what your saying is so true, --they would complain if you hung them with a brand new rope


That's exactly the point: if you're being hanged, shouldn't you BE upset, regardless of the condition of the rope? (Actually, old is better. It might break).


----------



## undertoad

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


LOL! You let us drive them but then think we would kill them over a bad rating? If so, that is weapons grade stupid.

Here's my question: Why is Uber so openly disdainful and outright hostile to the driver's who do carry most of the load for the company?


----------



## Uberduberdoo

why cant drivers,(independent contractors) get a $2.00 safe driver fee added to the fare?


----------



## Lando74

Ok here's my question. If a rider is assessed a cleaning fee, can we be paired with them again or not? I'd rather not have to confront a rider who was charged $200 and have them erupt on me. same applies to "serious concern" reports.


----------



## gman

LadyUber said:


> you can imagine anything you want, but closest available driver is more reliable than closest available driver (with an additional stipulation added) - it's just undeniable.
> 
> AGAIN.
> 
> I AGREE WITH YOU THAT DESTINATION FILTER WOULD MAKE FOR A BETTER EXPERIENCE .
> I AM ANSWERING FROM THE VIEWPOINT OF UBER AND WHY THEY HAVE NOT ADOPTED IT.
> 
> and now, the but yeahs.
> 
> but yeah, you're right it would be a better experience the partner.
> but yeah, i'm right, it would be less reliable.
> 
> not really going to waste my time debating it further.


<sigh> Like I said, extremely short sighted thinking. Typical UBER.


----------



## BurgerTiime

You know what really sucks? Drivers get a straight forward answer on this thread and on these forums but have to revert to as such. If you ask Uber anything directly they just provide a canned response which never gives you a clear and precise resolution to your inquiry. 
So thank you for taking the time to respond to all the good and venting here. Kudos


----------



## Steve Joseph

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Why do uber reps wait to get terminated then come on this site to vent? Do uber/uber reps know about this forum and do uber forbid using it? Or did you just stumbled across it.


I'd be surprised if it weren't blacklisted from their main offices but then again nothing should surprise me.


----------



## UberLaLa

Steve Joseph said:


> I'd be surprised if it weren't blacklisted from their main offices but then again nothing should surprise me.


Part of a popular thread is the fact of way to many posts to play catch up to. Thus, I will answer this for you guys.

LadyUber did reply (earlier in the thread) that Uber CSR read this forum, and it did not sound like Uber forbade such.


----------



## Steve Joseph

SOLA-RAH said:


> I'd call outsourcing a negative, unless you're Filipino/Indian and looking for a job.


I think you meant "unless you're in the Philippines or India" and looking for a job. Lot's of Filipino's and Indians round my way looking for work and last I heard working for UBER wasn't an option.


----------



## Steve Joseph

UberLaLa said:


> Part of a popular thread is the fact of way to many posts to play catch up to. Thus, I will answer this for you guys.
> 
> LadyUber did reply (earlier in the thread) that Uber CSR read this forum, and it did not sound like Uber forbade such.


Thanks and much appreciated for clarifying that. You're absolutely right. I'm just a bit too eager to respond but should finish the other pages first.


----------



## ATL2SD

Is this you in the picture?


----------



## Avi-ator

Appreciate your willingness to answer questions here. By the look of things, getting answers is not very common via official channels. Pls entertain mine. 

Can you shed any light in why Uber is obviously being ambiguous on UberX airport pickups? In Atlanta, it is not allowed yet Uber won't communicate this or geofence the area like they do at LAX. Seems they left it to drivers and officials to battle it out. What's the deal here?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> If boys can now be called b****es, then girls can have balls.
> 
> Did you not take English in school and learn the phrase poetic license ?
> 
> In fact "balls" is a contraction of "balls of steel" meaning - start wincing now


Calling boys [canine females] does not mean that they are. Girls are not born with [spheroid shaped male genitalia]. Stating that girls have them does not put the [spheroid shaped male genitalia] there.

I did. This means that I know when poetic licence is not properly applied. It is not properly applied in the case that you cite. Because I am versed in *res literariae, *I am aware of better choices for some things. "****" is a far better choice where girls are concerned.

..............and your citation for the last? If that is the case, more than a few writers who will use certain foreign words for "balls", such as _*cojones, coglioni or chnoules (*aussi *chnelles)*_ might like to know that. The failure of these writers to use such terms as *pelotas de acero, palle d'aciaio or palles d'acier* suggests that your statement might be called into question.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Davesway10 said:


> Spending $780 per year on a phone in order to save, at best, $234 in taxes seems like a loosing proposition.


You would, of course, have taken note that it was in the form of a Jeopardy! answer.


----------



## PoorBasterd

LadyUber said:


> they don't value great support, they just value cost.


Amen Sister, Amen!!!


----------



## PoorBasterd

In your honest opinion, do you think Über will still be around in 5 years? Especially in unregulated markets that are actively fighting Über?


----------



## PoorBasterd

LadyUber said:


> its just that his vision for A Plus service is not being fulfilled by the outsourced reps. they are just cheaper.


Well, you know what they say: You get ONLY what you pay for, and sometimes you get less. But never more.


----------



## Turbo

ATL2SD said:


> Is this you in the picture?
> 
> View attachment 18088


You'll notice also she uses a calendar from 2008.


----------



## nl9994

ATL2SD said:


> Is this you in the picture?
> 
> View attachment 18088


Yes. Because Uber has call support and, ya know, everyone takes serious selfies at work.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Another Uber Driver said:


> Calling boys [canine females] does not mean that they are. Girls are not born with [spheroid shaped male genitalia]. Stating that girls have them does not put the [spheroid shaped male genitalia] there.
> 
> I did. This means that I know when poetic licence is not properly applied. It is not properly applied in the case that you cite. Because I am versed in *res literariae, *I am aware of better choices for some things. "****" is a far better choice where girls are concerned.
> 
> ..............and your citation for the last? If that is the case, more than a few writers who will use certain foreign words for "balls", such as _*cojones, coglioni or chnoules (*aussi *chnelles)*_ might like to know that. The failure of these writers to use such terms as *pelotas de acero, palle d'aciaio or palles d'acier* suggests that your statement might be called into question.


Boys have **** too. Maybe not teats, but no matter. Gender specific terms have gone by the boards. A driver is a driver. Get with the program. Language evolves, and so can you.


----------



## ATL2SD

nl9994 said:


> Yes. Because Uber has call support and, ya know, everyone takes serious selfies at work.


Stop responding to my post, you're taking the fun out of it.


----------



## Muki

Don't know if someone has asked this already but why does Uber refuse to add a tip button and why does it purposefully confuse customers about tips being included in the fare?


----------



## Red

Muki said:


> Don't know if someone has asked this already but why does Uber refuse to add a tip button and why does it purposefully confuse customers about tips being included in the fare?


Because Great Founding Father Travis Kalanick is on a crusade against Tipping Culture.
He is an adept of idealist theory that adequate compensation in wages eliminate needs to tip workers.
Theory that fails miserably colliding with reality where in order to attract most customers and to dominate the market service has to be offered at the lowest price possible resulting in service providers (us) earning minimum wage or less.
So he ended up presenting himself as a demagogic two-faced greedy sociopath, pretending to care about Little Man (us) well-being and meeting investors expectations at the same time.
He's trying to have the cake and eat it too. That's also why they have to lie about how much we make to the media.


----------



## ColdRider

LadyUber said:


> the strike that went viral was like a fart in the wind. it did nothing. as will any future strikes. dont even bother, its just more money you're losing.


100% truth. Lol at the strike.


----------



## PoorBasterd

jaywaynedubya said:


> Doubt it most drivers under the 20 percent commission will eventually stop driving, uber knows this because of their low retention rate.


I'm on the 20% rate and if they bumped me up to 25%, I'm done with uber.


----------



## PoorBasterd

Sydney Uber said:


> Would emailing our questions in Urdu allow better comprehension of the CSR's ?


They sent the CSR work to the Philippines so you might want to brush up on your Tagalog.


----------



## JerseyBoy911

LadyUber said:


> im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
> well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


Perfect example of one of the many things wrong in this country. They should get a surcharge on their taxes for outsourcing out of the US that goes to unemployment insurance for all of you!


----------



## JerseyBoy911

chitownXdriver said:


> I use yahoo


Ok...that's one lol jk dude...but really...ton of people use Google and since Google put like 285 million in Uber. ..we're all working for Google in a way! HA!


----------



## run26912

LadyUber said:


> Uber's not going anywhere. regulations will become the norm. drivers will just burn out and new ones will come along and the cycle will repeat.


Lady, thanks for your answers. You are certainly well versed and intelligent. My questions probably already answered but, does Uber ever plan on raising rates back up in Washington D.C. ?

Also, does Uber ever have incentives for drivers who continue to stick around, or its just for newbies?

I heard on the radio that Washington D.C. is the top market for Uber, is that correct?

Thanks toots!

BONG!!!

** ps.. What are you doing for Prom?

DOUBLE BONG!!!!


----------



## run26912

LadyUber said:


> the strike that went viral was like a fart in the wind. it did nothing. as will any future strikes. dont even bother, its just more money you're losing.


Hahaha... my kinda gal. You nailed it, toots! That Hussein moron duped the idiot Uber drivers into lining his pockets so he can move outta his mom's basement... err I mean lead the movement...

BONG!!!


----------



## HiFareLoRate

This thread has gone cancer. Move along until we get a Q n A from an Ex-Excecutive..that's where all the meat is located.


----------



## run26912

Adbam said:


> If you repeat an uber lie knowing that it is a lie....are you lying?
> 
> Answer: yes
> 
> Example: "we here at uber care about our driver partners" .....how many times have you cut and pasted responses similar to that. You know that you are deceiving people for a pay check.
> 
> I have done your job and I was fired for exposing the lies that I was told to tell for another major evil corp. (Ups)
> 
> You are making up for the evil that you did by coming here and helping. Thanks I'm happy you are here. I hope your next job is with a better company.
> 
> I am not saying your permanently damaged and going to hell for working for devil uber. They are doing you a favor by outsourcing your job.
> 
> Working for evil is evil. Doing wrong when you know it's wrong is wrong. If you can show me emails that you sent to partners that tells the kind of truth that you are telling to us now I'll take it all back.
> 
> Just be sorry for doing ubers bidding and you are forgiven. EASY.


Take a Midol princess...

BONG!!!


----------



## wilskro

Fuzzyelvis said:


> People often don't know the difference between tax DEDUCTION and tax CREDIT.
> 
> The tax misinformation rampant on this site is startling.
> 
> Even more so is the continual repeat of questions indicating many drivers don't even keep track of mileage. I'm sure there are many more who simply use uber's mileage and miss out on all those dead miles.
> 
> The first year I did contract work was 1991 I think. I did my own taxes because I was too cheap/broke to pay someone. But before I started I at least knew to keep mileage log. It probably took.me 2 days of reading all the IRS publications and figuring out what exactly I could deduct or not. This was paper from the post office back then of course.
> 
> Been doing it myself ever since. I deduct work mileage, travel from main job to second job mileage, charity travel mileage, medical travel mileage--plus everything else I can.
> 
> Never been audited, but if it happens I have excellent records and complete mileage logs and receipts or written notes of what I did (if I give cash to the salvation army I write it down in my logbook. I always get receipts at Goodwill and list what I donated).
> 
> Unfortunately many people don't even think about the IRS until the year they file and do no research until AFTER the mileage etc was done. I would bet 90% of Uber drivers will overpay on taxes because of poor record keeping and ignorance.


 ------
Well if you go to the dashboard--under the heading of trips====it tracks the actual mileage you used on a trip---but I suggest also to GET YOUR GAS RECIEPTS---your in your own business----also if you purchase or lease a phone (receipts) that is a business deductible---I use a smartphone trackfone android $30 phone--it works great and I don't have large payments every month---it costs $20 for 3 months and I can add extra when ever I please--I can add just data separate if needed for $15.00.--also keeps upkeep down--of course if your CHATTY KATHY--it costs you more. Eating at Mc Donalds while working is not a deductible that only works for politicians.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber

Careful LadyUber you're giving some Well-Known Members a real hard on especially the know it all dinosaurs.
Thank you for adding some well needed substance to this message board. Personally you have been very enlightening, entertaining and informative. Was reading this thread last nite in between trips like a novel just couldn't put it down! Hope to see you back soon - and the very best of luck to you. Thank you.


----------



## Micmac

TakinItUpWithUber said:


> Careful LadyUber you're giving some Well-Known Members a real hard on especially the know it all dinosaurs.
> Thank you for adding some well needed substance to this message board. Personally you have been very enlightening, entertaining and informative. Was reading this thread last nite in between trips like a novel just couldn't put it down! Hope to see you back soon - and the very best of luck to you. Thank you.


She needs to write a book!!


----------



## Florida Driver 14

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


 What is going on with the application for your uber maps last night I had 8 different clients out of 11 rides say that they're At a place and they were still a couple miles away so I don't know what's going on? And plus on the way their it kept rerouting rerouting rerouting and saying new destination put in by customer. 
Plus one of the drives I went to go pick them up and I drove 17 miles and at the last minute they canceled and I didn't get paid for so that's not cool either !!!


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

Greetings LadyUber from Australia - will you please apply for a transfer to down under - we could do with you refreshing, knowledgeable, friendly manner - Shame they don't realise the asset they will be loosing and I am sure there are other CSRs the same - you would dramatically lift the Uber gene pool in our neck of the woods . Good luck


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

LadyUber - we in Australia suspect the CSRs are heavily bonussed for new driver sign ups - hence their relentless recruitment campaigns - and being your new BFF until sign up but then 'just join the queue to complain ' later !

Do you know anything about staff incentives ? 

The big question though is ..... Do you see Uber as a taxi service or a ride share service ? We hate the company line as riders are not stupid and know it is a pseudo taxi service but what is the current internal company line - do they really expect everyone to believe their PR spin crap all of the time ? 

Cheers - SSDD


----------



## LadyUber

Uber 1 said:


> I think she did as many people do at work...Brown nose and kiss butt (or at least tote the company line ) to keep the job a roof over your head and bills paid...
> 
> I think MOST if not ALL of us have done this at some point in our lives....
> 
> Heck we do the same thing driving....we often have to suck it up and say and do things to get a 5 star rating from pax...
> 
> My only hope is she feels strongly enough to bring the beast down by getting me a list of current drivers email info either directly (by herself) or indirectly (through others in the workplace) or some combination of the two.
> 
> Andy


no, just no. anonymous might want to help you, but i'm going to take a hard pass.


----------



## LadyUber

Adbam said:


> As requested here are some of the bad things mentioned by Lady uber. She said she was able to relay all these tidbits during her support role as an uber customer service rep
> So let me get this straight you worked for an unethical and immoral company where you are told what to say......but you didn't say anything unethical or immoral?
> 
> I'm not trying to tear you down I'm just trying to help you realize working customer service for an unethical and immoral company isn't good. You should be happy they are laying you off.
> 
> Thanks again for coming and helping.


for length, i truncated the response.
you are referring to what I said about Uber in general in this forum.
What I'm stating is that I personally never did wrong by any drivers or riders. 
I treated everyone I worked with in my role with respect, and hell, I broke policy ALL DAY EVERY DAY in order to remain fair and make the drivers and riders happy. you cannot speak to what I did in my day to day on the job.

in general, I don't think Uber has the same respect for their riders and drivers as I do for them...
and that's what makes me awesome.


----------



## LadyUber

frndthDuvel said:


> The fact that somebody can rate a trip 3 months later is yet another example why UBER's rating system is flawed and SUCKS!
> Folks should have to rate the ride immediately as do the Driver's. Or at least within a 24 hour period.


I agree. Uber does email for the rider to rate the experience... but yeah, it can be skipped for a long time. 
it's flawed. it sucks. i agree.


----------



## LadyUber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> LadyUber - we in Australia suspect the CSRs are heavily bonussed for new driver sign ups - hence their relentless recruitment campaigns - and being your new BFF until sign up but then 'just join the queue to complain ' later !
> 
> Do you know anything about staff incentives ?
> 
> The big question though is ..... Do you see Uber as a taxi service or a ride share service ? We hate the company line as riders are not stupid and know it is a pseudo taxi service but what is the current internal company line - do they really expect everyone to believe their PR spin crap all of the time ?
> 
> Cheers - SSDD


the new bff strategy is 100% automated. no human interaction on those reminder emails.
CSR's are not bonused at all for driver sign ups.

Uber is an app - they are not a take, nor a rideshare service. they are provider of the technology to connect riders to drivers. sound familiar? it's the truth.
The driver provides the "service." the driver is proprietor, the rider is the customer.
think of Uber like the flea market, the driver is the person selling their goods on the table, the rider is the patron.
the flea market has NOTHING To do with the interaction between the customer and the seller.
this is what Uber is in regards to the "Service" being provided..

a person may make their livelihood by selling junk at a flea market... doesn't mean they are an employee of that market, or entitled to benefits just because they were given a space in a place where customers frequent.


----------



## LadyUber

Nuke said:


> Thanks for clarification. Uber sent an email that my acceptance rate for the past month was lower than 80 percent and thus would implement the timeout feature. So if I improve my monthly acceptance rating over 80 does this timeout punishment go away?


no, the timeout feature was present already and was implemented even before you received that email. 
there is nothing you can do to escape it, it's there and will put you in timeout for excessive cancellations in a row.


----------



## LadyUber

Sydney Uber said:


> I have just happened onto this thread, apologies if answered elsewhere
> 
> What in particular has Uber done that has had a negative impact on support reps?


sudden outsourcing of our jobs in lieu of cheaper workers overseas. no notice, leaving hundreds of people and families livelihood in jeopardy, despite telling us directly that it would not happen, and if our performance was good we'd have job security.


----------



## LadyUber

ReviTULize said:


> LadyUber ...
> Do you know if Uber' algorithm directs more traffic(pings) to new drivers to get them "hooked", so-to-speak?


no, this does not happen. the app does not favor newer drivers.
trips are routed to the closest available partner, period.


----------



## UberLaLa

LadyUber said:


> the new bff strategy is 100% automated. no human interaction on those reminder emails.
> CSR's are not bonused at all for driver sign ups.
> 
> Uber is an app - they are not a take, nor a rideshare service. they are provider of the technology to connect riders to drivers. sound familiar? it's the truth.
> The driver provides the "service." the driver is proprietor, the rider is the customer.
> think of Uber like the flea market, the driver is the person selling their goods on the table, the rider is the patron.
> the flea market has NOTHING To do with the interaction between the customer and the seller.
> this is what Uber is in regards to the "Service" being provided..
> 
> a person may make their livelihood by selling junk at a flea market... doesn't mean they are an employee of that market, or entitled to benefits just because they were given a space in a place where customers frequent.


Dayum...you are good.


----------



## LadyUber

UberCemetery said:


> Hi @LadyUber, welcome to the Forum, and thank you.


my pleasure! getting caught up now. Life happened for about 48 hours. gonna try and get everything answered.


----------



## LadyUber

JaredJ said:


> Do passengers get removed for having low ratings? What is general policy when a driver reports a passenger for obscenities, ill behavior? I've given couple 1 stars and gave immediate follow-ups but was never told what actions, if any, were taken. I have a 4.94 after 2 years. Does this give me leverage when reporting incidents?


yeah , passengers get banned for series of low ratings.
Uber has the ability to make sure a specific rider and driver never get paired together again, but typically if there was a non emergency/non violent, mild argument or poor experience on either end, nothing really ever happens. 
but enough low ratings for either a driver or a rider basically lead to loss of access to the app.


----------



## LadyUber

itniloe said:


> Hi -
> Is there any possibility of Uber removing the ability for drivers to rate customers from the driver app?
> In other words eliminating passenger ratings?
> 
> Thanks


i don't see this being even a remote possibility. 
the rating system acts as a way for problem drivers and riders to be automatically banned and just swept under the rug.


----------



## LadyUber

Sydney Uber said:


> Would emailing our questions in Urdu allow better comprehension of the CSR's ?


Filipino would probably be your best bet as far as the native language of the people who handle your emails now.


----------



## LadyUber

ChessDoc III said:


> Which mobile phone do you feel is more responsive,pushing out data to the partners in the field?


neither. i feel that both iOS and Android are equal in their response and functionality.


----------



## LadyUber

Sydney Uber said:


> You need a job at a Hotel door. Good service is immediately acknowledged and tips encouraged.
> 
> If you're looking for a job that shows gratitude for good service and understanding if you make an occasional mistake UBER isn't it.


being a great Customer Service Rep is all well and good, but i've come to realize that being the best CSR, no matter what company or venue is basically like... being the best Minor League Baseball player who never makes it to the Majors... sure, you may get recognition, and OK pay, but you're never going to be respected and you're kinda stuck at the low end of the totem pole.

im getting out of the service roles after im done at Uber.


----------



## LadyUber

Major League said:


> Why have I not been warned? I've muttered for a particular group of people to get the f out of my car. I turned my car around and returned riders to their original location and told them to get out.(1 time) I've burned rubber at riders feet when I saw more than 2 people; don't know how many people I've driven off on when I saw them or what they were carrying. I cancel and refuse jobs at a rampant rate. But I carry a 4.8 rating and get a lot of compliments.(supposedly)
> 
> Is the reason because I have a good rating or that my area is desperate for drivers. Or just my awesomeness.


the simple truth is that not enough people have complained about your behavior. keep it up, you'll see your warnings and deactivation come.


----------



## LadyUber

Jaredubyft said:


> Why does uber rate vehicles. I learned that different cars on my account were rated differently and the rep put them back to 5 stars. What is the purpose of these ratings, how are they affected and do they play into whether or not a driver gets a ping?


the rating system is arbitrary for vehicles on the system and that are active. 
when added, all vehicles are given a 4. why a 4 and not a 5? no reason.

however, the 1 star rating is given to vehicles that are NOT allowed on the system. 
if your vehicle gets rated a 1, it can't go online. 
ive seen vehicles get rated a 1 before by accident, and overseas reps could not figure out how to get the vehicle to be able to go online.

its these kind of random things that cause a lot of unneeded issues, and they are not backed up or explained to reps either.


----------



## LadyUber

in response to someone using Yahoo!



Uber 1 said:


> Ditto ....


Da Fuq?
Why?!


----------



## LadyUber

UberBeemer said:


> Do you think Uber will ever realize that you can't squeeze to toothpaste tube at both ends? Implying that users shouldn't tip, and reducing rates aren't winning any favor with the contractors you count on to earn you profits. Even Joe's Crab Shack, home of the lowest quality seafood this side of the landfill, knows they have to raise servers pay and prices in order to do away with tipping.
> 
> Also, are they doing anything to prevent the riders from gaming the system? (i.e. Cancelling surge rides? Cancelling because it took me a minute to go around the block because your ping came after I passed your house? Complaining and giving low ratings in order to scam free rides?)
> 
> Or, Why not extend the tip provision already there for UTaxi, to the UX and other drivers? Hiding behind the "its not required" language is making for a lot of unhappy drivers. Having it there still allows riders to select 0%, and therefore supports your "not necessary" culture. Not making that available is insulting.
> 
> Never mind. Even if you knew the answers, my guess is you're not really a rep, because then you'd be under some employment agreement not to air out dirty laundry.


----------------

1. do you not cut open the toothpaste when you're done to get every last bit? I do. but yeah, i do not think Uber will ever begin to put the focus back on quality and experience for real (the BS rating system is so flawed and it's like their only means of judging the actual quality of the experience) - I feel like they'll continue to just make it cheaper and cheaper until its not viable for drivers to participate any more and it just slowly dies and fades away. like blockbuster video. maybe the self driving car thing is really the end goal. 
2. they aren't doing much. but, if you ever have a rider who is in your car during a surged trip, and cancels, you better write in and tell support, because you are entitled to that full surged trip for the total time and mileage you drove that rider. 
exessive complainers are flagged as such. we see how many emails they've sent and can view the last action taken (refund, credit, etc) so its easy to see when people just complain to try and get their ride free habitually, and they eventually are just banned. but in the grand scheme, nothing is being done until it's an obvious, patterned problem. nothing proactively, only reactively. 
3. i think Uber is just under the impression that they want tipping to just not be a part of the experience. it may be for legal reasons. would they be entitled to the Uber Service Fee amount of your tip?

it's been stated a few times. i'm a rep. that does not mean i make executive level decision on whether or not tips are included.

also, my guess is you're not really a driver.
why? just coz. if i say it on the internet, it's true, right?


----------



## LadyUber

yoyodyne said:


> Do you moisturize?


my favorite question of the thread so far.
I do. I'm a LUSH girl. 
sensitive skin needs high quality products.

do they have LUSH near you?


----------



## LadyUber

thehappytypist said:


> <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> You have way more balls than I do, you're hilarious! We can play good cop/bad cop.
> 
> Also totally legit, based on the info provided so far. Sounds like you either were deep into driver support or just paid more attention because I'm learning a few new things in this thread.


we DO know each other, sister. however, you just don't know it yet.. I'll talk to you on the Rep forum about it though.

im TOTES the bad cop though.


----------



## UberLaLa

Uber: _Pool - X - Select - Black - SUV - LUSH
_
BAM!


----------



## LadyUber

EatsDriverLA said:


> Uber Eats NEW EARNINGS STRUCTURE
> Starting Friday, November 13 2015
> *LUNCH, $10 participation reward plus $4/delivery*.
> *DINNER & BRUNCH,* *$20 participation reward plus $4/delivery*.
> 
> I understand there was a city-wide Uber Eats driver protest because of it, but I am concerned that it might not have had any effect.
> 
> Question is....besides protesting, what can we do on our part to revert the pay structure to the previous one? Or are we pretty much screwed? Seems like a downward spiral to me.


there's nothing you can do. you don't get a say in the rates. im sorry.  they are pretty damn low though... i don't see it possible to remain operational if they go much lower... i feel like Uber pushed it as low as possible.


----------



## LadyUber

UberLaLa said:


> Uber: _Pool - X - Select - Black - SUV - LUSH
> _
> BAM!


im so effin bout it bout it if an UberEATS style option comes to my neck of the woods. Hell yeah UberLUSH, bring me some Karma Cream!


----------



## LadyUber

livelysoul said:


> Uber's navigation System is crap and misleads their 'so called partners' and yet nothing has been done to rectify it. They impute the continuous errors to the drivers. The Uber Staff in Melbourne are ignorant and 'USELESS'..


you're right. 
when you're right, you're right. 
it's like that everywhere though homie. 
i don't know of one market where drivers are happy.


----------



## LadyUber

Ed Scott said:


> I'm an Uber driver in Pittsburgh, driving for Uber for approx 30 days and Uber decided to rerun my background check. Why the redundancy? This has caused me to miss a week of driving time so far?
> Look forward to your response.


hmm. 
without knowing the specifics... they may have pushed you through without actually doing a BGC originally?


----------



## LadyUber

Uber-licious said:


> Why should a driver participate in the VIP program? Its a complete waste as it is currently constituted.


i completely agree. 
the worst Uber i ever took was a VIP in Philly while I was travelling.

car was filthy, driver was smelly, kept looking at his phone in his lap. 
i gave him 1 star and wrote a detailed report about it.

he actually had some many simliar complaints that he was deactivated a week later. not by me...
but yeah the VIP program really doesn't provide the rider or driver with any true perks other than bragging rights about something that's not really worth bragging about.


----------



## lionshare

UberBeemer said:


> Do you think Uber will ever realize that you can't squeeze to toothpaste tube at both ends? Implying that users shouldn't tip, and reducing rates aren't winning any favor with the contractors you count on to earn you profits. Even Joe's Crab Shack, home of the lowest quality seafood this side of the landfill, knows they have to raise servers pay and prices in order to do away with tipping.
> 
> Also, are they doing anything to prevent the riders from gaming the system? (i.e. Cancelling surge rides? Cancelling because it took me a minute to go around the block because your ping came after I passed your house? Complaining and giving low ratings in order to scam free rides?)
> 
> Or, Why not extend the tip provision already there for UTaxi, to the UX and other drivers? Hiding behind the "its not required" language is making for a lot of unhappy drivers. Having it there still allows riders to select 0%, and therefore supports your "not necessary" culture. Not making that available is insulting.
> 
> Never mind. Even if you knew the answers, my guess is you're not really a rep, because then you'd be under some employment agreement not to air out dirty laundry.


The thing is they don't care about drivers, drivers will come and go. What Uber is focusing on right now is hooking people. They are giving it away until it is second nature to request an Uber. People have a tendency to stick with what is familiar to them, even if it is not good for them. That is why you see the same commercials over and over. Not that they aren't making a nice profit right now, they do anticipate so much more in the future. They are just now starting to raise safe ride fee, I suppose because they can't resist starting a bit early.


----------



## LadyUber

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> Quick question... Does Uber care about the problem drivers have with cancelled requests by rider after waiting several minutes and driving several more to the pickup?
> 
> I myself have wasted anywhere from 10-15 mins in total driving + waiting only to get a cancel with $0 in compensation.


i think Uber cares about it, but not enough to find a way to avoid it.


----------



## LadyUber

michellequintana said:


> My husband is a uberX driver, we're in Vegas is a good place for him to be to get any pings?


Vegas is probably the worst market for Uber period. 
the Taxi industry and the way it is regulated and integrated into the city is going to make it hard for Vegas to take off as viable for uberX. i'm sorry to tell you this, hon.


----------



## LadyUber

UberLaLa said:


> Part of a popular thread is the fact of way to many posts to play catch up to. Thus, I will answer this for you guys.
> 
> LadyUber did reply (earlier in the thread) that Uber CSR read this forum, and it did not sound like Uber forbade such.


im working my way through trying to catch up and give my opinion.
life happened for about two days. haha.


----------



## LadyUber

Sacto Burbs said:


> If boys can now be called b****es, then girls can have balls. Did you not take English in school and learn the phrase poetic license ? In fact "balls" is a contraction of "balls of steel" meaning - start wincing now - able to withstand impact. Neither gender is so endowed. We could use the term genitalia of steel, but it does not have the same ring to it, now does it.
> 
> LadyUber , unlike the recently enlightened UP.net, thehappytypist tells us that Uber does not see fit to filter words like, shit, *****es, ****ed and so on from emails. It this still true?


that's true. the emails come in raw and undedited.


----------



## LadyUber

gman said:


> <sigh> Like I said, extremely short sighted thinking. Typical UBER.


your avatar photo looks like a hot dog meeting a smartphone.


----------



## LadyUber

wilskro said:


> Well do away with the damn ratings--I'm here to make money and not interested in SEARCHING FOR THE STARS---It's been my 13 years experience as a new York cab driver that you pick up take and drop off without hearing their drama. Actually they know how we are and sit there quiet. UBER is giving them cause to complain--and people use what ever power they have. What they are actually complaining about???? I pick them up and flung them off a bridge--No I took them where they wanted and they paid for it. UBER SAVE YOURSELF all the drama. YOU DON'T IMPROVE BROKEN PEOPLE, and 95% of the people are nice, it has been my professional experience


you're right. you can't improve a crappy person. 
i like your point though. if theres no rating or feedback... there's no complaints.

why not just do away with partner support too?
if we don't let drivers write in, or call, or report their problems... there are no problems, right? we'll never have to adjust a fare since they forgot to press BEGIN TRIP again! problem solved!


----------



## LadyUber

Lag Monkey said:


> What happens when a driver or rider gets assaulted


the email gets routed to a specific team of management level employees, who follow up immediately and address the issue. if legal support is needed, the conversation begins on how uber can step in to assist.


----------



## LadyUber

undertoad said:


> LOL! You let us drive them but then think we would kill them over a bad rating? If so, that is weapons grade stupid.
> 
> Here's my question: Why is Uber so openly disdainful and outright hostile to the driver's who do carry most of the load for the company?


because they don't care about you that much. you're one of hundreds of thousands and all the care is if you make money that they can take their chunk of.


----------



## LadyUber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> Greetings LadyUber from Australia - will you please apply for a transfer to down under - we could do with you refreshing, knowledgeable, friendly manner - Shame they don't realise the asset they will be loosing and I am sure there are other CSRs the same - you would dramatically lift the Uber gene pool in our neck of the woods . Good luck


i actually asked for relocation when the word got out about the outsourcing basically taking all of the reps from the US team i work on out of jobs.
international relocation was not an option, sadly. I'd come out there in heartbeat, sugar.


----------



## LadyUber

Florida Driver 14 said:


> What is going on with the application for your uber maps last night I had 8 different clients out of 11 rides say that they're At a place and they were still a couple miles away so I don't know what's going on? And plus on the way their it kept rerouting rerouting rerouting and saying new destination put in by customer.
> Plus one of the drives I went to go pick them up and I drove 17 miles and at the last minute they canceled and I didn't get paid for so that's not cool either !!!


there are frequent outages and issues with the app and it's functions. this sounds like just another in a long line of technical problems.
recently, there was some big news about the maps functions within the app getting upgrades and changes... expect more roadblocks until it's rolled out and the kinks are ironed. Glitches should be par for the course.


----------



## PoorBasterd

HiFareLoRate said:


> This thread has gone cancer. Move along until we get a Q n A from an Ex-Excecutive..that's where all the meat is located.


Preferably an ex-exec who reported directly to Travis and has an axe to grind. You just know that one is going to be JUICY!!!


----------



## michellequintana

LadyUber said:


> Vegas is probably the worst market for Uber period.
> the Taxi industry and the way it is regulated and integrated into the city is going to make it hard for Vegas to take off as viable for uberX. i'm sorry to tell you this, hon.


Thank u. That's what we were thinking. And they switched him back to what he was when he signed up as


----------



## wilskro

LadyUber said:


> you're right. you can't improve a crappy person.
> i like your point though. if theres no rating or feedback... there's no complaints.
> 
> why not just do away with partner support too?
> if we don't let drivers write in, or call, or report their problems... there are no problems, right? we'll never have to adjust a fare since they forgot to press BEGIN TRIP again! problem solved!


I drove a Cab in New York 13 years---why in the heck would I not give good service--and that equals --picking up and dropping off--why would I get nasty with a customer unless they give me a hard time--My biggest problem was I wouldn't allow them to smoke in the car--now its they don't feel good so pick on the driver??--they get a cheap price for a safe ride!--"RIDER COMPLAINED THAT I DIDN'T GIVE QUALITY SERVICE" they gave me a warning and they are going to watch me for two weeks. What is this kindergarten


----------



## PoorBasterd

LadyUber said:


> a person may make their livelihood by selling junk at a flea market... doesn't mean they are an employee of that market, or entitled to benefits just because they were given a space in a place where customers frequent.


At least the flee market treats it's vendors with more respect than Über treats it's drivers. Plus a vendor can charge whatever price she thinks is fair


----------



## wilskro

LadyUber said:


> you're right. you can't improve a crappy person.
> i like your point though. if theres no rating or feedback... there's no complaints.
> 
> why not just do away with partner support too?
> if we don't let drivers write in, or call, or report their problems... there are no problems, right? we'll never have to adjust a fare since they forgot to press BEGIN TRIP again! problem solved!


 ----
Simplify it---the overall system is good--but I'm not hostage to it. I have the car, etc--I can go home and tiddle my thumbs in comfort--I just like to work---I was also a volunteer fire fighter---and there were rules but they made sense--UBER is a corporate kindergarten


----------



## chitownXdriver

In the Chicago market as of last week drivers are unable to see passengers ratings, some drivers contacted uber and were informed that it was a glitch in the system and their engineers are hard at work to fix it, is it really a glitch or is that now a new thing where we can't see pax ratings?


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

LadyUber - great news - we have a LUSH at our local shopping centre (mall) only 10 mins away !!!
Our immigration policies are a little strict but being a global partner and with the new TPP just being signed maybe we could simply import you directly from the US with no tariffs !!! Lol
Found you LUSH - now to find you a job !!

Onwards and upwards 

Please provide a list of positive benefits for you CV - you couldn't get further away from Travis and remain in the civilised world - but somehow I don't think you are scared of Uncle Travis - are you !!??


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

I don't agree with 'flea market' analogy

1)when you finally realise you got ripped off at the market or paid too much you don't run to the owner of the flea market to complain -

2)secondly the flea market takes a fixed rental from the stall holders not a 20-30% commission on every sale


The problem is that the taxi industry operates in the 'point to point ground transport ' space which is heavily regulated for a reason - Uber is invading this space without regulation - it doesn't matter what you call it a duck is still a duck if it walks and quacks like one ...

The second problem is that the public don't care about your 'flea market ' analogy either - to them uber is another taxi service - no better no worse - just cheaper .

My point is that all the talk about what Uber is or isn't technically doesn't matter but really only insults the intelligence of any normal person - rider or driver- who all see it for what it is ...

For the record I drive across both platforms so consider myself a ground transport provider not a 'Uber ' or ' Taxi' or ' Limo ' driver (and have a LUSH around the corner !!)


----------



## BurgerTiime

LadyUber said:


> i actually asked for relocation when the word got out about the outsourcing basically taking all of the reps from the US team i work on out of jobs.
> international relocation was not an option, sadly. I'd come out there in heartbeat, sugar.


When companies start outsourcing support, they become COMCAST. And we all know how they treat customers.


----------



## USArmy31B30

Why are we not able to dispute a BAD RATING?! Anything below 4*

It's BS when a pax can do whatever they want and all the uber driver can do is give 5* because pax don't give a sht about ratings and wait for later to rate. Once the pax see that their rates went down then they retaliate and give us drivers bad rating based on BS personal reason...


----------



## thehappytypist

Note: Just because we're under an NDA/social media policy doesn't mean we have to follow it. Why do you think we're careful not to identify ourselves? Just saying, since some seem to think that we aren't reps just because we'd be breaking confidentiality. We have zero f*cks left to give.


----------



## thehappytypist

LadyUber said:


> we DO know each other, sister. however, you just don't know it yet.. I'll talk to you on the Rep forum about it though.
> 
> im TOTES the bad cop though.


Omg you sound so familiar but I can't quite put my finger on it. I'm gonna head over to the rep board and see if I can hunt you down.


----------



## POMilton

JMBF831 said:


> What are you crying about? Do more trips and you will maintain your rating. Geeze...


Crying about? I was asking her a question.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

LadyUber said:


> your avatar photo looks like a hot dog meeting a smartphone.


Hi Lady Uber,

I just moved to Houston and am waiting on my TNC permit from the city. I did black car in Atlanta and want to know if I have to accept X pings and Select in the meantime or can I have a menu of options like I did in Atlanta?


----------



## metal_orion

Do Uber implements some sort of penality for drivers who had a high cancellation rate and received a warning email? I am curious because I am now not able to see a riders rating after I received the warning email for high cancellations. 

I drive mostly at night from 9 pm to 6 am and and being able to know a riders' rating is valuable to my safety and integrity.

I reported this issue to uber and a representative d=said they would review my account to see what's the problem and they told me that Uber doesn't do that kind of thing, but I'm still skeptical.


----------



## RobBase

I have had 3 pax tell me that when they signed up for Uber they were asked if they wanted to set a tip amount. Is this going on and we are not getting it or are they confused. After the 1st pax mentioned it I thought they were wrong, but after 2 more also claimed this it has me wondering. Please advise


----------



## JMBF831

POMilton said:


> Crying about? I was asking her a question.


I can't see why you have such a low rating lol I can't see any reason at all


----------



## JMBF831

RobBase said:


> I have had 3 pax tell me that when they signed up for Uber they were asked if they wanted to set a tip amount. Is this going on and we are not getting it or are they confused. After the 1st pax mentioned it I thought they were wrong, but after 2 more also claimed this it has me wondering. Please advise


That is only for uber taxi, which is only in a few select markets.


----------



## sidewazzz

Are you guys able to look up trip IDs?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> Gender specific terms have gone by the boards.
> 
> A driver is a driver.
> 
> Get with the program.
> 
> Language evolves, and so can you.


Someone's deciding that something "has gone by the boards" does not compel me to conform.

The correct spelling of "loser" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to spell in incorrectly.

The correct use of "envy" and "jealousy" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to misuse them.

The use of the plural pronoun for a collective singular may have sent the use of the masculine singular "by the boards" but that does not compel me to commit that error.

Photoshop may let you put John Holmes' scrotum onto Paris Hilton and Dolly Parton's mammaries onto Henry Gibson, but that does not mean that they belong there.

The second quoted sentence earns the "HUH?" button

I will not be compelled to conform to an error simply because it is popular or "approved". There* ain't* much, in fact to which I will be compelled to conform. I certainly will not conform to that which I might be forced without a protest. I will not "get with the programme". I do not like being programmed, even though many do, these days.

Language does, yes, but that does not make it correct. See the Appendix Probi. As someone who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, it is my duty to cite incorrect usage, spelling and grammar. In fact, the National Grammar Police Commission has put me in charge of the effort to compile an Appendix Probi for American English.

A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


----------



## RobBase

JMBF831 said:


> That is only for uber taxi, which is only in a few select markets.


So the uber taxi can get tipped in the app but we can't? That makes no sense at all.


----------



## JMBF831

RobBase said:


> So the uber taxi can get tipped in the app but we can't? That makes no sense at all.


Yep, that's exactly it.


----------



## Uber 1

PoorBasterd said:


> Preferably an ex-exec who reported directly to Travis and has an axe to grind. You just know that one is going to be JUICY!!!


Yeah THAT would be good...Unfortunately, higher ups are probably paid so much they'll probably do whatever to stay there!

Andy


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Another Uber Driver said:


> Someone's deciding that something "has gone by the boards" does not compel me to conform.
> 
> The correct spelling of "loser" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to spell in incorrectly.
> 
> The correct use of "envy" and "jealousy" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to misuse them.
> 
> The use of the plural pronoun for a collective singular may have sent the use of the masculine singular "by the boards" but that does not compel me to commit that error.
> 
> Photoshop may let you put John Holmes' scrotum onto Paris Hilton and Dolly Parton's mammaries onto Henry Gibson, but that does not mean that they belong there.
> 
> The second quoted sentence earns the "HUH?" button
> 
> I will not be compelled to conform to an error simply because it is popular or "approved". There* ain't* much, in fact to which I will be compelled to conform. I certainly will not conform to that which I might be forced without a protest. I will not "get with the programme". I do not like being programmed, even though many do, these days.
> 
> Language does, yes, but that does not make it correct. See the Appendix Probi. As someone who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, it is my duty to cite incorrect usage, spelling and grammar. In fact, the National Grammar Police Commission has put me in charge of the effort to compile an Appendix Probi for American English.
> 
> A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


I had a friend who attended Leeds University in the UK. He submitted for approval the topic for his master's thesis, in English, that the primary authority for language should be the currently accepted rules. They rejected it out of hand for suggesting such an absurd premise because language evolves. So instead he did his thesis on cryptic crosswords.


----------



## ReviTULize

bpzilla2 said:


> uber lady will you be de activated for selling 5 hour energy drinks in your car? I saw someone on this forum doing that. so far he hasn't been banned. is it just a matter of time? also whats the most money you have seen a driver make in a year?


Do you really want the responsibility, if they have a heart attack or something? Doing this is a BAD IDEA...PERIOD!!! You never know of any other things they have taken.

You sell someone a five hour energy and they just did several lines of cocaine at a club...could be bad


----------



## ReviTULize

LadyUber said:


> if i were you, i'd have a dash cam.


Just curious. For those of us who are smart enough to have dashcams...does it hold any "weight" with CSR's? And...what is the best way to get video footage to them?


----------



## ReviTULize

SECOTIME said:


> Thanks Uber lady for this insightful thread. Everything you've said is mostly what I've already figured out about this company , ie quantity over quality etc.. It's nice to hear a csr say it..thanks


Nice to see a little respect...well spoken


----------



## ReviTULize

SECOTIME said:


> So, over in Uber land what's the reputation of this forum ?
> 
> Does Uber monitor these boards?
> 
> How did you know to come here and create "another" rep ask me questions thread?


Good question


----------



## livelysoul

LadyUber said:


> neither. i feel that both iOS and Android are equal in their response and functionality.


Does Uber also scrutinize the managements' ethics in the cities they operate?


----------



## UBERBUS_LA

I want to know how to avoid short trips.


----------



## SECOTIME

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I want to know how to avoid short trips.


Turn the app off. It's the only way.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA

SECOTIME said:


> Turn the app off. It's the only way.


Who says Einstein is no more.


----------



## JMBF831

UBERBUS_LA said:


> Who says Einstein is no more.


He's telling you the truth...


----------



## Crankcase

LadyUber said:


> You should expect to see yourself flagged for anything lower than 80% acceptance rates frequently.


I've had below 50% acceptance for 7 months. No deactivation?


----------



## thehappytypist

ReviTULize said:


> Just curious. For those of us who are smart enough to have dashcams...does it hold any "weight" with CSR's? And...what is the best way to get video footage to them?


It does, apparently, because we're instructed to send any reports with video or audio evidence directly to the same team that handles assaults and harassment and stuff.


----------



## ATX 22

LadyUber said:


> Uber is an app - they are not a take, nor a rideshare service. they are provider of the technology to connect riders to drivers. sound familiar? it's the truth.
> The driver provides the "service." the driver is proprietor, the rider is the customer.
> think of Uber like the flea market, the driver is the person selling their goods on the table, the rider is the patron.
> the flea market has NOTHING To do with the interaction between the customer and the seller.
> this is what Uber is in regards to the "Service" being provided..


I respectfully disagree with you here. The flea market doesn't set prices, doesn't set the types of services or goods sold and doesn't exert any control over the person renting the space, other than rent collection.
Uber sets rates, determines who will be drivers, what cars are approved, and makes determinations about active status of drivers based upon their rating system. They are a transportation company through and through and only utilize this technology spin to attempt to avoid regulation.

Added: The flea market also doesn't employ lobbyists and attorneys to spread their misinformation.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

RobBase said:


> I have had 3 pax tell me that when they signed up for Uber they were asked if they wanted to set a tip amount. Is this going on and we are not getting it or are they confused. After the 1st pax mentioned it I thought they were wrong, but after 2 more also claimed this it has me wondering. Please advise


Tip amount is for Uber Taxi. Pax just thinks it covers all Ubers


----------



## LadyUber

chitownXdriver said:


> In the Chicago market as of last week drivers are unable to see passengers ratings, some drivers contacted uber and were informed that it was a glitch in the system and their engineers are hard at work to fix it, is it really a glitch or is that now a new thing where we can't see pax ratings?


this has been happening in several markets over the course of this year. 
i can't speak to if it is a glitch or intentional, but based on the volume of times i've heard it, it seems intentional.
ive seen a lot of signatures on this thread like "only accept 4.9 and 4.8 rated passengers, deny all others" 
maybe its trying to move drivers away from the ability to pick and choose who they want to pick up based on rating.


----------



## LadyUber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> LadyUber - great news - we have a LUSH at our local shopping centre (mall) only 10 mins away !!!
> Our immigration policies are a little strict but being a global partner and with the new TPP just being signed maybe we could simply import you directly from the US with no tariffs !!! Lol
> Found you LUSH - now to find you a job !!
> 
> Onwards and upwards
> 
> Please provide a list of positive benefits for you CV - you couldn't get further away from Travis and remain in the civilised world - but somehow I don't think you are scared of Uncle Travis - are you !!??


lol. 
i love your entusiasm to import LadyUber down Under.  no im not scared of Travis.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

LadyUber said:


> this has been happening in several markets over the course of this year.
> i can't speak to if it is a glitch or intentional, but based on the volume of times i've heard it, it seems intentional.
> ive seen a lot of signatures on this thread like "only accept 4.9 and 4.8 rated passengers, deny all others"
> maybe its trying to move drivers away from the ability to pick and choose who they want to pick up based on rating.


I just do not understand the logic you people have over there in US. You have dopes on this forum who rate riders 4 if they don't tip, if they do not put in a destination, they take longer than 3 minutes etc etc. All ridiculous reasons to give them 4 then the same guys cry & whine when their own rating goes down. The longer it goes on the less riders you have to meet your pie in the sky 4.6 rating or whatever level you operate on.

It could be just horses for courses but anyone below a 4 is a worry here & I will not pick them up. I have picked up people on 4.2 & 4.3 & they have been perfectly fine. Drivers abuse the rating system just as much as riders & it is just so childish.

If you in this line of work for tips ( when you knew there would be none when you signed up ) & worry about petty issues like no destination entered or that 3 minutes of your life just passed by maybe you need to be doing something else & stop making others ears bleed from your constant whining.


----------



## LadyUber

USArmy31B30 said:


> Why are we not able to dispute a BAD RATING?! Anything below 4*
> 
> It's BS when a pax can do whatever they want and all the uber driver can do is give 5* because pax don't give a sht about ratings and wait for later to rate. Once the pax see that their rates went down then they retaliate and give us drivers bad rating based on BS personal reason...


you should rate your trips honestly.
the ratings do matter. 
patterns of low ratings lead to riders being removed from the system just as they do for drivers.

i get it, there's crappy riders out there. rate the crappy ones low and the good ones high. you cant stop the action of the rider, but at least you've shared the honest feedback.


----------



## LadyUber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> I don't agree with 'flea market' analogy
> 
> 1)when you finally realise you got ripped off at the market or paid too much you don't run to the owner of the flea market to complain -
> 
> 2)secondly the flea market takes a fixed rental from the stall holders not a 20-30% commission on every sale
> 
> The problem is that the taxi industry operates in the 'point to point ground transport ' space which is heavily regulated for a reason - Uber is invading this space without regulation - it doesn't matter what you call it a duck is still a duck if it walks and quacks like one ...
> 
> The second problem is that the public don't care about your 'flea market ' analogy either - to them uber is another taxi service - no better no worse - just cheaper .
> 
> My point is that all the talk about what Uber is or isn't technically doesn't matter but really only insults the intelligence of any normal person - rider or driver- who all see it for what it is ...
> 
> For the record I drive across both platforms so consider myself a ground transport provider not a 'Uber ' or ' Taxi' or ' Limo ' driver (and have a LUSH around the corner !!)


i'll agree with you in that the public (riders) dont care what uber is. to them, you're all Uber employees.


----------



## LadyUber

kevin o'keefe said:


> Tip amount is for Uber Taxi. Pax just thinks it covers all Ubers


this is 100% correct.
there's a tipping amount for one platform on the Uber App, but it doesnt mean it applies to all platforms. it does cause confusion, but only because riders glaze over it like every other service agreement and t & c document for every other app they use. it DOES explicity say "only for UberTAXI" but all they see is "set default tip amount"


----------



## LadyUber

BurgerTiime said:


> When companies start outsourcing support, they become COMCAST. And we all know how they treat customers.


yep. KableTown now presenting Uber.

your Avatar wins, BTW.


----------



## LadyUber

PoorBasterd said:


> At least the flee market treats it's vendors with more respect than Über treats it's drivers. Plus a vendor can charge whatever price she thinks is fair


i won't argue with you there.


----------



## LadyUber

metal_orion said:


> Do Uber implements some sort of penality for drivers who had a high cancellation rate and received a warning email? I am curious because I am now not able to see a riders rating after I received the warning email for high cancellations.
> 
> I drive mostly at night from 9 pm to 6 am and and being able to know a riders' rating is valuable to my safety and integrity.
> 
> I reported this issue to uber and a representative d=said they would review my account to see what's the problem and they told me that Uber doesn't do that kind of thing, but I'm still skeptical.


this isnt due to your cancellations... its just them changing the information being shown to you. it's widespread and happening to drivers with high and low stats alike.

its not any sort of punishment though. just a change they made to the app.


----------



## LadyUber

sidewazzz said:


> Are you guys able to look up trip IDs?


Yes. the TRIP ID is the preferred means to identify a trip. 
much better than " a trip i took this weekend." 
sorry for the snark there... but yeah, always have the TRIP ID, it helps get your question answered quickly.


----------



## LadyUber

Another Uber Driver said:


> Someone's deciding that something "has gone by the boards" does not compel me to conform.
> 
> The correct spelling of "loser" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to spell in incorrectly.
> 
> The correct use of "envy" and "jealousy" may have "gone by the boards", but that does not compel me to misuse them.
> 
> The use of the plural pronoun for a collective singular may have sent the use of the masculine singular "by the boards" but that does not compel me to commit that error.
> 
> Photoshop may let you put John Holmes' scrotum onto Paris Hilton and Dolly Parton's mammaries onto Henry Gibson, but that does not mean that they belong there.
> 
> The second quoted sentence earns the "HUH?" button
> 
> I will not be compelled to conform to an error simply because it is popular or "approved". There* ain't* much, in fact to which I will be compelled to conform. I certainly will not conform to that which I might be forced without a protest. I will not "get with the programme". I do not like being programmed, even though many do, these days.
> 
> Language does, yes, but that does not make it correct. See the Appendix Probi. As someone who through tireless effort and unstinting labour has achieved the Rank of Inspector in the Grammar Police, it is my duty to cite incorrect usage, spelling and grammar. In fact, the National Grammar Police Commission has put me in charge of the effort to compile an Appendix Probi for American English.
> 
> A preposition is something that you do not end a sentence with.


TL;DR.


----------



## LadyUber

Crankcase said:


> I've had below 50% acceptance for 7 months. No deactivation?


good job! 
im sure if you keep it up you'll get deactivated.


----------



## LadyUber

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I want to know how to avoid short trips.


listen to your fellow forum users.
you cant avoid short trips. especially in major metropolitan markets.


----------



## LadyUber

ReviTULize said:


> Just curious. For those of us who are smart enough to have dashcams...does it hold any "weight" with CSR's? And...what is the best way to get video footage to them?


with CSR's... no.
but if you ever have an assault or an altercation, it would 100% guarantee that you are paid what you deserve, and most likely would lead to that rider being banned. 
a front line level CSR wouldnt be handling your claim, you'd be speaking directly to someone in your city's Management for incidents like that, and they'd most likely have you email the video file directly to them - outside of the support inbox (which has very low attachment size allowance)


----------



## Uberest

Lady Uber -- you've said clearly that pings are distributed to the closest driver. But why would Uber NOT take advantage of manipulation of pings to achieve its business objectives? 

For example:

1 - give ping to higher rated driver when candidate uber drivers are approximately the same distance from pax
2 - "reward" heavy user riders with only 4.9 rated drivers, unless way too far away
3 - other things being equal, prefer the driver who signed up for 25% commission over the 20% commission
4 - attempt to "balance" rides for its best drivers, tyring to avoid burn out or dissatisfaction with driving. For example if driver accepts series of low rated pax, prefer ping from higher rated pax, or likely long trip from pax with history of long trips, or pax from hotels at departure time to airport, etc. 

Basically, uber could leverage its data to reward good and discourage bad. Does it do this? 

There have been multiple reports where a pax gets IN the driver's car, and requests the driver -- and a driver more remote receives the ping!!! Why is that?

thank you Lady Uber!


----------



## LadyUber

ReviTULize said:


> Do you really want the responsibility, if they have a heart attack or something? Doing this is a BAD IDEA...PERIOD!!! You never know of any other things they have taken.
> 
> You sell someone a five hour energy and they just did several lines of cocaine at a club...could be bad


that question really made me giggle for the last few days. hard pressing information needed - sell 5 hour energy? yes? no?

in short - don't attempt to sell anything. it's frowned upon and can lead to deactivation if even ONE person complains. 
give away as much water and gum as you want.

one dude in Philly had the damn USA Today waiting for me. 
was wearing some brooks brothers clothes and a wool beanie.
best driver i've ever had.


----------



## LadyUber

livelysoul said:


> Does Uber also scrutinize the managements' ethics in the cities they operate?


from what I know, each city/market is free to run itself largely as an independent branch, but there's certain managers in Chicago and San Francisco that oversee those smaller markets. but id say there isnt a lot of micro-scrutiny.


----------



## sidewazzz

LadyUber said:


> Yes. the TRIP ID is the preferred means to identify a trip.
> much better than " a trip i took this weekend."
> sorry for the snark there... but yeah, always have the TRIP ID, it helps get your question answered quickly.


Thanks for the reply. So when we have an issue with a ride. We click on the trip and click on the "need help" option. Doesn't that already tag the trip ID? or is it that you guys want us to confirm it?


----------



## LadyUber

RobBase said:


> So the uber taxi can get tipped in the app but we can't? That makes no sense at all.


UberTAXI are Taxi Drivers that are operating under their regulations. their regulations specifically allow for and assume that a tip is going to given. Uber is only involved by providing the technology for the rider to request the cab. from there, there is no operational involvement from Uber.

UberX drivers are Peer to Peer, non licensed (taxi license, etc) - so yeah, things are different, and part of Uber's experience with the app they are providing is a tip-less experience.


----------



## LadyUber

sidewazzz said:


> Thanks for the reply. So when we have an issue with a ride. We click on the trip and click on the "need help" option. Doesn't that already tag the trip ID? or is it that you guys want us to confirm it?


that method is the best.
yes, it links your driver account, the rider's driver account and the Trip specifically all within the same email we receive.

however, some people prefer to use an email that is not linked to their account, and if that email is not used, then no information comes through, and the rep has to assume your email alias is your partner name, then they have to try and figure out when the trip occurred based on sometimes little or no info.

these issues are why the support is moving primarily to IN-APP support, where you're forced to be logged into your app, and request help from specific trips.

however, probably 50% of support requests are just like randomly picked issue types - like writing in "a rider left an item in my vehicle" to report an argument with the rider, as an example. its best to pick the specific option, provide as much info as possible - it helps get your answer quickly.


----------



## LadyUber

Uberest said:


> Lady Uber -- you've said clearly that pings are distributed to the closest driver. But why would Uber NOT take advantage of manipulation of pings to achieve its business objectives?
> 
> For example:
> 
> 1 - give ping to higher rated driver when candidate uber drivers are approximately the same distance from pax
> 2 - "reward" heavy user riders with only 4.9 rated drivers, unless way too far away
> 3 - other things being equal, prefer the driver who signed up for 25% commission over the 20% commission
> 4 - attempt to "balance" rides for its best drivers, tyring to avoid burn out or dissatisfaction with driving. For example if driver accepts series of low rated pax, prefer ping from higher rated pax, or likely long trip from pax with history of long trips, or pax from hotels at departure time to airport, etc.
> 
> Basically, uber could leverage its data to reward good and discourage bad. Does it do this?
> 
> There have been multiple reports where a pax gets IN the driver's car, and requests the driver -- and a driver more remote receives the ping!!! Why is that?
> 
> thank you Lady Uber!


i can't answer for the intention of Uber... but i can speculate.

1. this touches on the rating system being flawed. 
2. again, what if someone just got an unwarranted low rating. they are being penalized and their livelihood threatened because of something they may not have done... right?
3. no one "signed up" for the 20%/25% commissions... they were just the current Uber Fee when the driver was activated. no choice was there. 
4. to touch on this all of your suggestions... the goal is to be seamless and reliable. there's too many factors there. its just easier and quicker and more reliable for the rider to jsut get paired with the closest driver -no other variables needed.

the GPS satelites can sometimes have issues pairing a driver and rider when they are literally next to each other. there's admittedly a margin of error because thats not how the app is intended to work. the app assumes the rider will request and the closest driver would be like a few blocks away... sometimes too close is just that, TOO close. it sucks, and im sure they are working on it ,but the actual problem lays in every smartphone is different and has different reliability and range of their GPS.


----------



## LadyUber

It took me a while to get caught up, but I think I answered everyone. if I missed you, ask again. I'll keep answering as long as you keep asking. Thanks for your patience and the additional input from fellow reps and drivers.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

LadyUber said:


> i can't answer for the intention of Uber... but i can speculate.
> 
> 1. this touches on the rating system being flawed.
> 2. again, what if someone just got an unwarranted low rating. they are being penalized and their livelihood threatened because of something they may not have done... right?
> 3. no one "signed up" for the 20%/25% commissions... they were just the current Uber Fee when the driver was activated. no choice was there.
> 4. to touch on this all of your suggestions... the goal is to be seamless and reliable. there's too many factors there. its just easier and quicker and more reliable for the rider to jsut get paired with the closest driver -no other variables needed.
> 
> the GPS satelites can sometimes have issues pairing a driver and rider when they are literally next to each other. there's admittedly a margin of error because thats not how the app is intended to work. the app assumes the rider will request and the closest driver would be like a few blocks away... sometimes too close is just that, TOO close. it sucks, and im sure they are working on it ,but the actual problem lays in every smartphone is different and has different reliability and range of their GPS.


It also works by line of sight. I have been on one side of Sydney Harbour & gotten a ping for the other side which would take 45min to 1 hour to get there.


----------



## LadyUber

kevin o'keefe said:


> It also works by line of sight. I have been on one side of Sydney Harbour & gotten a ping for the other side which would take 45min to 1 hour to get there.


i've also seen this type of thing happen near bay inlets (similar to the sydney harbour) 
a rider may be like, half a mile away (but across water) but driving to that location would take 20 or 30 minutes. or more it's flawed, line of sight is a good way to put it.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

LadyUber said:


> i've also seen this type of thing happen near bay inlets (similar to the sydney harbour)
> a rider may be like, half a mile away (but across water) but driving to that location would take 20 or 30 minutes. or more it's flawed, line of sight is a good way to put it.


It is all done by satellites & longitude & latitude. So you might be in a dead spot, that has poor satellite coverage at that particular point of time, might explain why someone misses a request that they are close too. Anyway LadyUber you should be imported to Sydney. They are a little backward in Brisbane


----------



## Uberest

LadyUber said:


> i can't answer for the intention of Uber... but i can speculate.
> 
> 1. this touches on the rating system being flawed.
> 2. again, what if someone just got an unwarranted low rating. they are being penalized and their livelihood threatened because of something they may not have done... right?
> 3. no one "signed up" for the 20%/25% commissions... they were just the current Uber Fee when the driver was activated. no choice was there.
> 4. to touch on this all of your suggestions... the goal is to be seamless and reliable. there's too many factors there. its just easier and quicker and more reliable for the rider to jsut get paired with the closest driver -no other variables needed.
> 
> the GPS satelites can sometimes have issues pairing a driver and rider when they are literally next to each other. there's admittedly a margin of error because thats not how the app is intended to work. the app assumes the rider will request and the closest driver would be like a few blocks away... sometimes too close is just that, TOO close. it sucks, and im sure they are working on it ,but the actual problem lays in every smartphone is different and has different reliability and range of their GPS.


Lady Uber....meaning this NOT in a negative way, but you kind of sidestepped the point of question 3. The question was, would uber tend to prefer sending pings to riders that pay 25% commission rather than riders that pay 20% commission, other things being equal (like distance)?


----------



## edwardw818

LadyUber said:


> It took me a while to get caught up, but I think I answered everyone. if I missed you, ask again. I'll keep answering as long as you keep asking. Thanks for your patience and the additional input from fellow reps and drivers.


You missed mine, but...

I know you're in SF, but ever since the UI update on Saturday in Orange County, the pickup requests have been very wonky; Saturday night I had one that seemed to be in the middle of the bay and another one almost 2 miles away... Do you think the engineers even care to hunt down that bug, or am I just barking up the wrong tree?

I used the "problem with trip" option and the first incident said something like "you got a cancel fee though"... Yeah, that's because I spent 8 minutes trying to locate the physical address and gave up after GMaps and Waze (ugh) kept giving me the wrong routes and there was nobody there when I found it the old school way (looking for the street and looking for house numbers), AND the phone refused to rout the call correctly, and the 2nd one was just a generic "sorry for the inconvenience" email.


----------



## Dan Dixon

edwardw818 said:


> You missed mine, but...
> 
> I know you're in SF, but ever since the UI update on Saturday in Orange County, the pickup requests have been very wonky; Saturday night I had one that seemed to be in the middle of the bay and another one almost 2 miles away... Do you think the engineers even care to hunt down that bug, or am I just barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> I used the "problem with trip" option and the first incident said something like "you got a cancel fee though"... Yeah, that's because I spent 8 minutes trying to locate the physical address and gave up after GMaps and Waze (ugh) kept giving me the wrong routes and there was nobody there when I found it the old school way (looking for the street and looking for house numbers), AND the phone refused to rout the call correctly, and the 2nd one was just a generic "sorry for the inconvenience" email.


 Your fault for not being prepared, you should have had your car modified for the "UBERSUB" service.


----------



## Red

LadyUber , thank you for all your answers here!
Here are some more if you don't mind:

If someone who has been driving UberX for years now will upgrade the car according to Black requirements, will he be able to switch and stay on 20% commission?
What about option to accept only Black pings?
And on a less technical wave - what do you, people "on the Dark Side" think of Kalanick and Mohrer?


----------



## itniloe

LadyUber said:


> i don't see this being even a remote possibility.
> the rating system acts as a way for problem drivers and riders to be automatically banned and just swept under the rug.


Hey LadyUber -

thanks for the response, you make some good points but -

It just seems like the next logical step to increase ridership is to completely remove passenger ratings, to eliminate ratings anxiety / repercussions for the passenger.
The prices have already been reduced to rock bottom or nearly so in most markets, and the driver supply side still far outstrips the passenger side. So not much room for improvement with the pricing.

I see "Ima rate everyone a 1 today" and similar ratings abuse threads, which alienates riders when they are on the receiving end and might result in poorer service as other drivers pass on the low rated pings. Getting rated, especially getting rated poorly or unfairly is not going to motivate passengers to increase their use of uber.

I've read some other posts here that ratings are hidden from the driver in some markets - I guess the next logical step is to remove ratings for the passenger completely and have a "trip issue" button to weed out the horrible / psycho passengers.
IMHO its not a question of if, its a question of when. Ratings are already hidden from drivers in some markets.
Happened with ebay.
_
So drivers - go ahead, abuse the rating system it's only going to hasten it's removal. _


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Sacto Burbs said:


> He submitted the topic for his master's thesis that the primary authority for language should be the currently accepted rules. They rejected it out of hand for suggesting such an absurd premise because language evolves.


I have never disputed that language evolves. This is why in Spain they no longer say "*Pater noster, qui es in caelis, sanctificetur nomen tumm".* Marry, Sirrah, they say "*Padre nuestro, que estas en los cielos, sea santificado el nombre tuyo".* What I dispute is what is correct or incorrect. I would be curious, though, to learn what his professors think that the primary authority for correct usage in a given language should be. There must be some authority, otherwise he could write his thesis on "Kripptick Crawsewood puzzill koads" and the professors would have to accept it. A funny thing about the English language: The orthography of American English was standardized before the orthography of British English was standardised. Noah Webster managed to have his accepted by the early 1800s. British English orthography was not standardised until the reign of Queen Victoria.



ATX 22 said:


> I respectfully disagree with you here. The flea market doesn't set the types of services or goods sold and
> 
> Added: The flea market also doesn't employ lobbyists and attorneys to spread their misinformation.


While the flea market space owners generally do not dictate what goods can be sold, there are some that do. Some will dictate that certain items, even though not specifically illegal, can not be sold (pornography, items having labels that are offensive, items of very high value).

The second quoted sentence is the Post of the Day. Moderators please take note and appropriate action.



LadyUber said:


> TL;DR.


You have read longer posts both from me and other posters. No matter, it was not a question for you, nor was it directed at you, anyhow.



LadyUber said:


> one dude in Philly had the damn USA Today waiting for me.
> was wearing some brooks brothers clothes and a wool beanie.
> best driver i've ever had.


We have singing cab driver here who has both a guitar and ukulele in his cab. He makes up a tune (that he can not carry, anyhow) and sings it to his passenger before he pulls off or when he drops off. The guy is really corny and has come up with some real whack-0 ideas over the years. He did, however, keep a nice, clean and mechanically sound car. I used to dispatch for the company for which he drove. We had more people who called that asked us NOT to send him than asked for him.



LadyUber said:


> UberTAXI are Taxi Drivers that are operating under their regulations. Uber is only involved by providing the technology for the rider to request the cab. from there, there is no operational involvement from Uber.


.......not quite the case. Unless it is New York City, the user does pay through the application. Further, in cases of problems between driver and user, rather than refer it to the Taxicab Commission, Uber has taken action either in favour of or against the driver as it considered appropriate. Of course, the worst that Uber can do to the driver is de-activate him. If the passenger wants fines and penalties against the driver, he must go to the Taxicab Commission.



LadyUber said:


> I'll keep answering as long as you keep asking. Thanks for your patience


Thank you for your time, consideration and help.



kevin o'keefe said:


> I have been on one side of Sydney Harbour & gotten a ping for the other side which would take 45min to 1 hour to get there.


It takes THAT LONG to get around a barber shop in Australia? I have seen a few barber shops that looked rather large (from the outside only, mind you, I have a full head of thick long hair that goes almost to my waistline), but none that large, here. I did not know that they had such huge barber shops in Australia.


----------



## chitownXdriver

LadyUber said:


> this has been happening in several markets over the course of this year.
> i can't speak to if it is a glitch or intentional, but based on the volume of times i've heard it, it seems intentional.
> ive seen a lot of signatures on this thread like "only accept 4.9 and 4.8 rated passengers, deny all others"
> maybe its trying to move drivers away from the ability to pick and choose who they want to pick up based on rating.


Thank you for the reply, my follow up question would be is if it's something that they are intentionally doing why


LadyUber said:


> this has been happening in several markets over the course of this year.
> i can't speak to if it is a glitch or intentional, but based on the volume of times i've heard it, it seems intentional.
> ive seen a lot of signatures on this thread like "only accept 4.9 and 4.8 rated passengers, deny all others"
> maybe its trying to move drivers away from the ability to pick and choose who they want to pick up based on rating.


Thank you for the reply, my follow up question would be is if it's something that they are intentionally doing why would they be misleading us by sending the following email?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

chitownXdriver said:


> Thank you for the reply, my follow up question would be is if it's something that they are intentionally doing why would they be misleading us by sending the following email?


MY GOODNESS!!! An outsourced CSR who actually gave his real name?


----------



## gman

jaydeedub85 said:


> Destination filter is dumb, it would ruin the way the whole system works. Stop requesting it, I can see if you worked like 40-60 hours, then it would be a cool perk for a full timer, but otherwise people who do 10 rides per week would use it to get home. And that would mean, less long rides for others.


http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/16/9732284/uber-destinations-rideshare-driver-app-overhaul

Just in case you and LadyUber missed this. Let's see if it "ruins the way the whole system works", lolol.


----------



## UberHammer

LadyUber said:


> 4. to touch on this all of your suggestions... the goal is to be seamless and reliable. there's too many factors there. its just easier and quicker and *more reliable *for the rider to jsut get paired with the closest driver -no other variables needed.


The bolded is blatantly false!!!!

While there are a certain % of drivers who willingly accept pings from 10+ minutes away, there is also a % of drivers UNWILLING to accept pings 10+ minutes. These percentages would change if Uber would raise the ridiculously low minimum fare, but for the sake of this discussion lets accept that Uber won't ever raise the minimum fare and as such SOME drivers know it's a waste of their time to accept pings farther away. Not only do drivers get deactivated for not accepting those request, some that don't get deactivated just quit because of it. With drivers leaving the system over this issue, the system is LESS RELIABLE because of the issue.

I'll grant that it's just easier and quicker for Uber to just take the position of give it to the closest driver and if the driver doesn't like it then "shame on that driver for not kissing Uber's ass".... but the system would be more reliable if the system wouldn't send pings 10+ minutes away to drivers who have set in their settings that they aren't willing to go get riders 10+ minutes away. The ping would immediately be sent to the closest driver willing to go get the rider, and Uber wouldn't be losing drivers from the system.

I grant that Travis Kalanick is a genius when it comes to technological efficiency and that is why Redswoosh succeeded. But he can't treat people like they are digital packets. Digital packets don't have emotional responses to what they are being told to do. People do, and Travis Kalanick is COMPLETELY OUT OF TOUCH WITH THAT ASPECT... and it's likely going to be the cause of the system's downfall.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

LadyUber said:


> i've also seen this type of thing happen near bay inlets (similar to the sydney harbour)
> a rider may be like, half a mile away (but across water) but driving to that location would take 20 or 30 minutes. or more it's flawed, line of sight is a good way to put it.


You missed me. Why in Houston can't we do select only requests, but in Atlanta we can?


----------



## jaydeedub85

So as a Uber CSR are you able to look up driver comments and other information that non-CSR riders aren't privy when you use the service personally?


----------



## LadyUber

jaydeedub85 said:


> So as a Uber CSR are you able to look up driver comments and other information that non-CSR riders aren't privy when you use the service personally?


all of that information (comments, ratings for the trips, etc) is right there in front of the CSR when they pull up your account.
i think i see what you're getting at... when I take a trip as a rider, can I see info about that driver? No. 
I need to be logged into a VPN -esque protected database to see that info... and there's pretty strict rules on only accessing accounts for which you are servicing by a business need. if you look up or access accounts that you are handling a support concern for, you can be terminated. 
so, if I ever wanted to see what Kristen Bell's phone number was, I could, but I'd most likely be fired on the spot.


----------



## LadyUber

Cooluberdriver said:


> You missed me. Why in Houston can't we do select only requests, but in Atlanta we can?


That market has chosen not to allow that configuration. reasoning? not privy to that as a CSR, but i'd speculate that Select isn't as popular in Houston as it is in Atlanta, so they don't feel it is needed.


----------



## LadyUber

UberHammer said:


> The bolded is blatantly false!!!!
> 
> While there are a certain % of drivers who willingly accept pings from 10+ minutes away, there is also a % of drivers UNWILLING to accept pings 10+ minutes. These percentages would change if Uber would raise the ridiculously low minimum fare, but for the sake of this discussion lets accept that Uber won't ever raise the minimum fare and as such SOME drivers know it's a waste of their time to accept pings farther away. Not only do drivers get deactivated for not accepting those request, some that don't get deactivated just quit because of it. With drivers leaving the system over this issue, the system is LESS RELIABLE because of the issue.
> 
> I'll grant that it's just easier and quicker for Uber to just take the position of give it to the closest driver and if the driver doesn't like it then "shame on that driver for not kissing Uber's ass".... but the system would be more reliable if the system wouldn't send pings 10+ minutes away to drivers who have set in their settings that they aren't willing to go get riders 10+ minutes away. The ping would immediately be sent to the closest driver willing to go get the rider, and Uber wouldn't be losing drivers from the system.
> 
> I grant that Travis Kalanick is a genius when it comes to technological efficiency and that is why Redswoosh succeeded. But he can't treat people like they are digital packets. Digital packets don't have emotional responses to what they are being told to do. People do, and Travis Kalanick is COMPLETELY OUT OF TOUCH WITH THAT ASPECT... and it's likely going to be the cause of the system's downfall.


well, that's just like...
your opinion...man.


----------



## LadyUber

chitownXdriver said:


> Thank you for the reply, my follow up question would be is if it's something that they are intentionally doing why
> 
> Thank you for the reply, my follow up question would be is if it's something that they are intentionally doing why would they be misleading us by sending the following email?


LOL.
you take the word of some rep who barely can read english as a statement from the company executives.
the rep you got that repsonse from has no idea why it's happening. and telling you it that it's a technical glitch or error is just their way of making you go away, since he can't make a change to how the app works. 
sorry to be harsh.


----------



## LadyUber

Uberest said:


> Lady Uber....meaning this NOT in a negative way, but you kind of sidestepped the point of question 3. The question was, would uber tend to prefer sending pings to riders that pay 25% commission rather than riders that pay 20% commission, other things being equal (like distance)?


no, they don't care. they aren't going to manipulate things to favor the newer drivers to make more money or vice versa. 
it was just time for them to start claiming more, and the most logical way to do it was to raise the rate on people who hadn't been on the system yet, those drivers have no idea the uber fee used to be 20%.


----------



## LadyUber

edwardw818 said:


> You missed mine, but...
> 
> I know you're in SF, but ever since the UI update on Saturday in Orange County, the pickup requests have been very wonky; Saturday night I had one that seemed to be in the middle of the bay and another one almost 2 miles away... Do you think the engineers even care to hunt down that bug, or am I just barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> I used the "problem with trip" option and the first incident said something like "you got a cancel fee though"... Yeah, that's because I spent 8 minutes trying to locate the physical address and gave up after GMaps and Waze (ugh) kept giving me the wrong routes and there was nobody there when I found it the old school way (looking for the street and looking for house numbers), AND the phone refused to rout the call correctly, and the 2nd one was just a generic "sorry for the inconvenience" email.


if things are wonky, it could be a major glitch (not using that phrase to get you to go away) causing serious GPS issues. it's happened.
but it was most likely you had a bad string of luck with dumbass riders not knowing how to drop a pin.

oh, and by the way... sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## LadyUber

Red said:


> LadyUber , thank you for all your answers here!
> Here are some more if you don't mind:
> 
> If someone who has been driving UberX for years now will upgrade the car according to Black requirements, will he be able to switch and stay on 20% commission?
> What about option to accept only Black pings?
> And on a less technical wave - what do you, people "on the Dark Side" think of Kalanick and Mohrer?


since youd be new to the uberBLACK platform, which would require a new account, you'd most likely (like 99%) only be eligible for the current, new rates... not any that were present before.
the option to accept black only may or may not be available in your area. its literally as easy as a CSR just looking on their end to see if they can select "BLACK ONLY" in your account. just ask when the time comes.
i think the Uber execs are money hungry at this point, i mean they always were...but they had the presence to really be a big player in the technology and transportation world... now they just want to be the richest.
You'd see a lot more things like UberEATS - UberSHOP (this isn't the correct name... it was a trial they started in DC where it was like, the Uber would bring you basic groceries. sodas, TP, hair spray, toothpaste, etc) and similar stuff if they wanted to innovate. they've lost that spark now that they are a global name, now its about staying as big and powerful.


----------



## LadyUber

Dan Dixon said:


> Your fault for not being prepared, you should have had your car modified for the "UBERSUB" service.


you're aware they had uberBOATS, and UberCHOPPER in the past. I could see UberZISSOU being a good next strategy.


----------



## LadyUber

itniloe said:


> Hey LadyUber -
> 
> thanks for the response, you make some good points but -
> 
> It just seems like the next logical step to increase ridership is to completely remove passenger ratings, to eliminate ratings anxiety / repercussions for the passenger.
> The prices have already been reduced to rock bottom or nearly so in most markets, and the driver supply side still far outstrips the passenger side. So not much room for improvement with the pricing.
> 
> I see "Ima rate everyone a 1 today" and similar ratings abuse threads, which alienates riders when they are on the receiving end and might result in poorer service as other drivers pass on the low rated pings. Getting rated, especially getting rated poorly or unfairly is not going to motivate passengers to increase their use of uber.
> 
> I've read some other posts here that ratings are hidden from the driver in some markets - I guess the next logical step is to remove ratings for the passenger completely and have a "trip issue" button to weed out the horrible / psycho passengers.
> IMHO its not a question of if, its a question of when. Ratings are already hidden from drivers in some markets.
> Happened with ebay.
> _
> So drivers - go ahead, abuse the rating system it's only going to hasten it's removal. _


since when has Uber taken the next logical step with anything other than maximizing their profits? they don't really give a crap about quality of experience for the driver at this point.
you're right, it seems like it is going this way anyway.

but see, even UberPEOPLE is divided...
some like seeing the rating so they know the person they are picking up is a good rider. though, 5 stars could be a brand new rider, first trip who wants to take uber and try and molest a driver, or it could be someone who has taken 500 trips and always been rated a 5.... u don't know.

and others thing ratings are pointless and should go away... which is okay, but then the lack of care for quality goes even further down the crapper.

so, it's never gonna be perfect, is it?


----------



## LadyUber

arto71 said:


> Does über resets pax star rating to 5* ,if it fails blow some level ?


no. no ratings on driver or rider side are ever reset for any reason.


----------



## LadyUber

gman said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/16/9732284/uber-destinations-rideshare-driver-app-overhaul
> 
> Just in case you and LadyUber missed this. Let's see if it "ruins the way the whole system works", lolol.


"The destinations feature will at first only be available to Uber drivers in San Francisco. After several weeks of testing the company hopes to roll it out to drivers in other cities."
don't hold your breath. though i am happy to hear that for those who want this type of feature it's in the works.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> I don't agree with 'flea market' analogy
> 
> 1)when you finally realise you got ripped off at the market or paid too much you don't run to the owner of the flea market to complain -
> 
> 2)secondly the flea market takes a fixed rental from the stall holders not a 20-30% commission on every sale
> 
> The problem is that the taxi industry operates in the 'point to point ground transport ' space which is heavily regulated for a reason - Uber is invading this space without regulation - it doesn't matter what you call it a duck is still a duck if it walks and quacks like one ...
> 
> The second problem is that the public don't care about your 'flea market ' analogy either - to them uber is another taxi service - no better no worse - just cheaper .
> 
> My point is that all the talk about what Uber is or isn't technically doesn't matter but really only insults the intelligence of any normal person - rider or driver- who all see it for what it is ...
> 
> For the record I drive across both platforms so consider myself a ground transport provider not a 'Uber ' or ' Taxi' or ' Limo ' driver (and have a LUSH around the corner !!)


SSDD is a font of reasoned, experienced, sober contributions DownUnder. There hasn't been much he has written that folk from either side of the debate can take umbrage to.

But what have you done to him LadyUber ! here he is throwing caution to the wind, dreaming of wild drinking sessions with a strange Woman from the U.S. (who sounds like she open carrys) and getting into all sorts of trouble with you.

Have you two been PM'ing photos of each other?


----------



## Uber-Chuck

Thank You for Your Comments LadyUber & Sorry they are out sourcing your job. I agree Uber seems to only care about profits today and short term stock valuation. 

I hope i get my normal Engineering job back, till then my punishment for my sins is UberX to pay the bills.


----------



## Sydney Uber

RobBase said:


> So the uber taxi can get tipped in the app but we can't? That makes no sense at all.


It's called Market Diferrentiation. Whilst not allowing a exceptional UBERX driver to be acknowledged and rewarded for high service levels. Everyone loses.


----------



## Sydney Uber

livelysoul said:


> Does Uber also scrutinize the managements' ethics in the cities they operate?


What? Uber - Ethics? Two mutually exclusive terms!


----------



## Sydney Uber

ReviTULize said:


> Do you really want the responsibility, if they have a heart attack or something? Doing this is a BAD IDEA...PERIOD!!! You never know of any other things they have taken.
> 
> You sell someone a five hour energy and they just did several lines of cocaine at a club...could be bad


Gotta listen to that advice from someone with the name "Revitulize"!!


----------



## ColdRider

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've been delivering pizza since 1998. I don't give a s*** if customers are rude or not all I care about is whether they tip and they get one chance. Also no pizza delivery person with any brains leave their own DNA on pizza anymore.


Good to know we can treat delivery drivers and such like straight up garbage but throw like $2 at them and our food will be safe!


----------



## LadyUber

Uber-Chuck said:


> Thank You for Your Comments LadyUber & Sorry they are out sourcing your job. I agree Uber seems to only care about profits today and short term stock valuation.
> 
> I hope i get my normal Engineering job back, till then my punishment for my sins is UberX to pay the bills.


wishing you the best of luck. engineering is sexy.


----------



## LadyUber

Sydney Uber said:


> SSDD is a font of reasoned, experienced, sober contributions DownUnder. There hasn't been much he has written that folk from either side of the debate can take umbrage to.
> 
> But what have you done to him LadyUber ! here he is throwing caution to the wind, dreaming of wild drinking sessions with a strange Woman from the U.S. (who sounds like she open carrys) and getting into all sorts of trouble with you.
> 
> Have you two been PM'ing photos of each other?


a little about LadyUber :

she does not own a gun, but owns several bows and many arrows.
when she's not answering customer service queries, she's probably drinking. so not too far off there.
she's a comic book nerd, and probably heavier than most guys would prefer on this forum. 
she's an only child.
she's never been to Australia, but is being tempted to more and more.


----------



## Uberest

LadyUber said:


> since when has Uber taken the next logical step with anything other than maximizing their profits? they don't really give a crap about quality of experience for the driver at this point.
> you're right, it seems like it is going this way anyway.
> 
> but see, even UberPEOPLE is divided...
> some like seeing the rating so they know the person they are picking up is a good rider. though, 5 stars could be a brand new rider, first trip who wants to take uber and try and molest a driver, or it could be someone who has taken 500 trips and always been rated a 5.... u don't know.
> 
> and others thing ratings are pointless and should go away... which is okay, but then the lack of care for quality goes even further down the crapper.
> 
> so, it's never gonna be perfect, is it?


It is never going to be perfect, but IMHO the availability of ratings, and by extension accountability of rider and driver, is one of the major positive differences between uber service and taxi service. I think Uber will eventually get around to improving the ratings system -- but i would guess its not high on the development "to do" list. I can't think of a biz reason to remove the ratings. Perhaps its an experiment to hide passenger ratings from driver, or it could also be just a glitch. We like to think that every feature and decision is the result of carefully calculated and managed development effort. But, I know differently, that there are bugs galore and limited engineering resources/time available.


----------



## chitownXdriver

LadyUber said:


> well, that's just like...
> your opinion...man.





LadyUber said:


> a little about LadyUber :
> 
> she does not own a gun, but owns several bows and many arrows.
> when she's not answering customer service queries, she's probably drinking. so not too far off there.
> she's a comic book nerd, and probably heavier than most guys would prefer on this forum.
> she's an only child.
> she's never been to Australia, but is being tempted to more and more.


Does grodd beat zoom?


----------



## Trebor

HiFareLoRate said:


> Ehh, UberBlack drivers striked and got their fulfillment given in Dallas. With over saturation what makes one lose money when there's no money to be made?


They also stopped driving indefinitely until they got their way. Not just one weekend.


----------



## chitownXdriver

chitownXdriver said:


> Does grodd beat zoom?


Who would win if supergirl and wonder woman were to face off against each other? What about Sasuke vs Goku?


----------



## Dan Dixon

LadyUber said:


> you're aware they had uberBOATS, and UberCHOPPER in the past. I could see UberZISSOU being a good next strategy.


Das UBER Boot? ok gonna trademark that.


----------



## Cookieman

Going on 5 weeks since I applied, and EVERYTHING is done except my background check..... I went to UBER office, waited, saw rep, she pulled me up in her computer and said everything is ready, we are just waiting for your background check to be finished by CHECKR...... I have nothing bad in my background...... why the wait???
#waiting in ATX


----------



## Bill Feit

chi1cabby said:


> Destination Filter was introduced for testing to select few San Diego Drivers in early August. It seems that it has been since withdrawn.
> *Bill Feit this is for you! Uber beta test feature!!!!*
> 
> Attn. CityGirl, Bill Feit, Horsebm.


Uber announcement today:

https://newsroom.uber.com/2015/11/driver-destinations/


----------



## Kelly Anderson

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


 Do I have to have a auxiliary input in my car to drive for uber?


----------



## chitownXdriver

Kelly Anderson said:


> Do I have to have a auxiliary input in my car to drive for uber?


I can answer that for you, no you don't


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

Thanks for the support Sydney Uber....

My dearest LadyUber

Not owning a gun is actually a prerequisite to a considered move to our great country !!

As a great sporting country we also appreciate a Lady who knows that Fistmele, Floo-Floo and having a good Nock are not dirty words (lol)

Who doesn't love a new drinking partner, it gives a whole new set of world problems to solve ! Imagine the cultural diverse discussions that could be pursued, particularly how poor US beers are (except good IPA), why grey goose is ONLY about marketing not quality etc

Unfortunately manner of us here are addicted to the realms of Westeros and pledge service to revenging the Starks

Do I hear a ripple in the force of self esteem because you are a plus size model ? Fear
Not my lady - Australia too is a land of diversity and the Big Mac - Shallow Hal does not stride with respect in our shores - the vast majority of us respect the intelligence, wit and strength for which you are quickly becoming revered on this forum !

We also accept one children as it appears that Criminal Minds does a great job removing the Psycho Only CHildren on a weekly basis ... Anyway some people are worse off than you - they are rangas - you will get over it !!!

I see that there is currently a bidding war for you in both Sydney and Brisbane ... To assist i offer - 
If you really like LA and the pursuit of money then Sydney is the city for you ..
If you like SF and a great, chilled lifestyle with cool places to hang, great night life et. Al then Brisbane is the go...(limited comic book shops though)

Seriously though - you could start an UberCSR program here to train all OZ CSRs in customer service and PROMPTNESS of reply - we are not a service orientated culture like youRs so you could truly make a professional impact !!!

Cheers SSDD


----------



## LadyUber

chitownXdriver said:


> Does grodd beat zoom?


i'd always put my money on brute strength over speed, so we'll go with yeah. 
plus doesn't Grodd have the ability to control people's minds or something wild like that. 
those are pretty deep in the DC universe. haha


----------



## LadyUber

chitownXdriver said:


> Who would win if supergirl and wonder woman were to face off against each other? What about Sasuke vs Goku?


Supergirl. as long as Wonder Woman didn't black out the sun. 
and Goku. homie can destroy planets.

but above all else, Squirrel Girl FTW.


----------



## Kelly Anderson

chitownXdriver said:


> I can answer that for you, no you don't


Wow I wish I would have known that yesterday  When I logged into the app a pop up message came up asking me "Click yes if you have a auxiliary input & auxiliary cable or Click yes if you have a auxiliary input and no cable" 
Thank you


----------



## TheRealDude

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I tried to sign up in Little Rock and it had me listed as my Middle Name Last Name, and when I sent in a support request, I got an email asking to confirm my entire name, which I did. While asking about the app on my phone not logging in, I got an email response saying my partnership had been denied! What gives? When I replied to that, I was told to send an email to checkr support. Which I did, the automated response had a website, which I went to and filled out my info. To which the response was that there was no account with that information.


----------



## LadyUber

Cookieman said:


> Going on 5 weeks since I applied, and EVERYTHING is done except my background check..... I went to UBER office, waited, saw rep, she pulled me up in her computer and said everything is ready, we are just waiting for your background check to be finished by CHECKR...... I have nothing bad in my background...... why the wait???
> #waiting in ATX


you need to contact support and get them to re-run your background check, there's obviously been an error of some sort and it's in limbo. there's absolutely no reason a BGC should take 5 weeks.


----------



## LadyUber

Kelly Anderson said:


> Do I have to have a auxiliary input in my car to drive for uber?


nope. sounds like that prompt you got was weirdly worded. most likely already addressed by the programmers. it's not required, not in the slightest. 
the only reason it's actually even asking you is for the spotify integration.


----------



## chitownXdriver

LadyUber said:


> Supergirl. as long as Wonder Woman didn't black out the sun.
> and Goku. homie can destroy planets.
> 
> but above all else, Squirrel Girl FTW.


Doesn't goku have to look at Sasuke to fight him, and if he's looking at him and Sasuke activates the sharingan mangikue isn't it over? Just my opinion


----------



## Kelly Anderson

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


What was the point of the uber app asking me if I had a auxiliary input?


----------



## Kelly Anderson

LadyUber said:


> nope. sounds like that prompt you got was weirdly worded. most likely already addressed by the programmers. it's not required, not in the slightest.
> the only reason it's actually even asking you is for the spotify integration.


Thank you Lady Uber


----------



## Kelly Anderson

What would be the best way to make the most money working with Uber?


----------



## LadyUber

TheRealDude said:


> I tried to sign up in Little Rock and it had me listed as my Middle Name Last Name, and when I sent in a support request, I got an email asking to confirm my entire name, which I did. While asking about the app on my phone not logging in, I got an email response saying my partnership had been denied! What gives? When I replied to that, I was told to send an email to checkr support. Which I did, the automated response had a website, which I went to and filled out my info. To which the response was that there was no account with that information.


lol. 
if your partnership was denied, it sounds like you failed the background check either for criminal or driving issues. 
you should have received an email from Checkr with the contents of your BGC. 
contact support again and :
ask to update the name on your account to your legal first and last name.
ask for the BGC to be re-run.


----------



## LadyUber

Kelly Anderson said:


> What would be the best way to make the most money working with Uber?


operate on UberBLACK or LUX, preferably with the SUV option. you'll need to obtain the appropriate licensing and insurance.
uberX is not the path to making the most money.


----------



## Cookieman

LadyUber said:


> you need to contact support and get them to re-run your background check, there's obviously been an error of some sort and it's in limbo. there's absolutely no reason a BGC should take 5 weeks.


----------



## Cookieman

Many thanks....... I will go back down there tomorrow......


----------



## ReviTULize

Another Uber Driver said:


> tax deduction?*


I don't see it


----------



## PoorBasterd

LadyUber said:


> this has been happening in several markets over the course of this year.
> i can't speak to if it is a glitch or intentional, but based on the volume of times i've heard it, it seems intentional.
> ive seen a lot of signatures on this thread like "only accept 4.9 and 4.8 rated passengers, deny all others"
> maybe its trying to move drivers away from the ability to pick and choose who they want to pick up based on rating.


If we can't see the pax rating anymore, then whats the point of bothering to rate them?


----------



## ReviTULize

Uber 1 said:


> New business opportunity....sell Bottled "DNA substances" to Pizza Delivery drivers and food service professionals!....I like it!
> I'll sell you a vial for $10 plus shipping and handling ;-O
> 
> Andy
> 
> Hmmm maybe I'll make an app and be the Uber of DNA sales !... ;-)


i would think the "handling" has already been included


----------



## ReviTULize

michellequintana said:


> My husband is a uberX driver, we're in Vegas is a good place for him to be to get any pings?


spelling and grammar is paramount, if you want to be understood


----------



## Ziggy

ATX 22 said:


> If there is no longer a cancellation fee


strange ... I still get cancel fees in ATX


----------



## Ziggy

LadyUber said:


> he author of that comment states they are in Austin, TX


Yep ... I asked him the same thing. Though San Antonio has $0 Cancelation Fees for all services classes; maybe ATX 22 was thinking of moving to San Antonio if Uber shuts down Austin.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA

JMBF831 said:


> He's telling you the truth...


How many times you speak or follow truth?


----------



## ATX 22

Ziggy, It doesn't matter where I reside. Uber has already begun eliminating cancellation fees. My question was pertinent to driver motivation. Since X rates are so low most drivers rely on surge fares to make any money, sitting and waiting for a pax who isn't ready to go when we arrive isn't lucrative with the fee. Without it I see no incentive to wait for rude, inconsiderate people and I see pax not being motivated to be ready unless they get left behind and cancelled on a few times.


----------



## Ziggy

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Oh well, 4.75.....


I know a driver with a 4.53 ... still driving; however, he got removed from Select until he gets his rating back up. I'm still at 4.86 ... but it drops if I pickup the late night bar traffic ... then takes me about 2-3 weeks of days to go from 4.77 back to 4.8_


----------



## Simon

Epic thread!

Thanks for answering this stuff. I find myself corrected in my knowledge. 

Now for the biggie. 

Most drivers are driving in violation of thier insurance / finance aggreement. What do you tell drivers when they ask about this?

I also assume Uber can care less about CPM factors. Is that correct?

For the rest of you idiots unleashing your pent up Uber frustration on her chill.. she cares for Uber about as much as you do.


----------



## Ziggy

ATX 22 said:


> Uber has already begun eliminating cancellation fees


Probably part of the reason they are eliminating cancellation fees is due to the vast number of drivers gaming the cancellation fee. I've had several drivers brag on how they made more money in cancellation fees than in trips for the day. One driver showed me 10+ paid cancellations in a row at COTA one night; possibly some of those pax were charged more than 1 cancellation fee. Some drivers have resorted to canceling every non-surge trip to get the surge trips for a different class. *unfortunately, this was to be expected with Uber constantly cutting fares and increasing their commission.

Best bet, is to send pax a text when you're a few blocks away ... "Ready to go? I'm just pulling up to the curb ... White Tahoe .... yada, yada" ... typically, my pax are outside ready to go, if not, I wait a few minutes ... cancel and then go down the street. If there are no other rides in the area after I cancelled, I may or may not p/u the original pax if they request me again ... depends on if they have an attitude with me on the phone or it depends on the neighborhood and the likelihood of a tip. ** I drove a BlackCar for years ... and as a constant biz traveller I've ordered BlackCar service in almost every city I traveled to. The one thing that driving a BlackCar taught me was that very few people were standing at the door ready to go when the car pulled up ... Uber's "Everyones private driver" slogan infers that the driver is there at the beckon call of the rider. Most riders need to be educated to the fact that you're not making a dime while you wait for them to finish their dinner or pack their bags. On occasion, I've called/text pax and given them the option for me to start the meter to wait for them or suggest they call again when they are ready. Even as a pax myself, on several occasions the car arrived before I was ready ... so my options were to tell the driver to "start the trip" or I'd call again when I was ready. (obviously since I was using BlackCar, there was no "trip" to be started ... but I let the driver know that I'd take care of him for my tardiness)

Short of the bullet train in Japan or most trains in Europe ... most transportation systems have delays ... and transportation providers need to be flexible on both ends. It's not like you're giving the pax a discount when it takes you longer to pick them up than they are told it will in the Uber app ... so chill a bit. Wait a bit or cancel up to you ... but with the over-saturation of drivers in most markets, I, for one, will probably wait and p/u 98% of all pax even if they make me wait a bit ... because a paid trip is better than no trip.

However, if the pax does cancel after I have arrived at their p/u location, I should get paid a cancellation fee ... as I did fulfill my initial service to the rider. And I did incur expenses for delivering said service


----------



## UberLaLa

LadyUber said:


> Supergirl. as long as Wonder Woman didn't black out the sun.
> and Goku. homie can destroy planets.
> 
> but above all else, Squirrel Girl FTW.


But who would win between _LadyUber _and Supergirl..?


----------



## ATX 22

Ziggy said:


> Probably part of the reason they are eliminating cancellation fees is due to the vast number of drivers gaming the cancellation fee. I've had several drivers brag on how they made more money in cancellation fees than in trips for the day. One driver showed me 10+ paid cancellations in a row at COTA one night; possibly some of those pax were charged more than 1 cancellation fee. Some drivers have resorted to canceling every non-surge trip to get the surge trips for a different class. *unfortunately, this was to be expected with Uber constantly cutting fares and increasing their commission.
> 
> Best bet, is to send pax a text when you're a few blocks away ... "Ready to go? I'm just pulling up to the curb ... White Tahoe .... yada, yada" ... typically, my pax are outside ready to go, if not, I wait a few minutes ... cancel and then go down the street. If there are no other rides in the area after I cancelled, I may or may not p/u the original pax if they request me again ... depends on if they have an attitude with me on the phone or it depends on the neighborhood and the likelihood of a tip. ** I drove a BlackCar for years ... and as a constant biz traveller I've ordered BlackCar service in almost every city I traveled to. The one thing that driving a BlackCar taught me was that very few people were standing at the door ready to go when the car pulled up ... Uber's "Everyones private driver" slogan infers that the driver is there at the beckon call of the rider. Most riders need to be educated to the fact that you're not making a dime while you wait for them to finish their dinner or pack their bags. On occasion, I've called/text pax and given them the option for me to start the meter to wait for them or suggest they call again when they are ready. Even as a pax myself, on several occasions the car arrived before I was ready ... so my options were to tell the driver to "start the trip" or I'd call again when I was ready. (obviously since I was using BlackCar, there was no "trip" to be started ... but I let the driver know that I'd take care of him for my tardiness)
> 
> Short of the bullet train in Japan or most trains in Europe ... most transportation systems have delays ... and transportation providers need to be flexible on both ends. It's not like you're giving the pax a discount when it takes you longer to pick them up than they are told it will in the Uber app ... so chill a bit. Wait a bit or cancel up to you ... but with the over-saturation of drivers in most markets, I, for one, will probably wait and p/u 98% of all pax even if they make me wait a bit ... because a paid trip is better than no trip.
> 
> However, if the pax does cancel after I have arrived at their p/u location, I should get paid a cancellation fee ... as I did fulfill my initial service to the rider. And I did incur expenses for delivering said service


I don't text and drive. I do call when it's a pick-up 10 minutes out. They can see you coming and the app automatically notifies them when you arrive.
If they've used the service more than once, they know how quickly we can arrive. What amazes me is the difference between the lyft pax vs uber. Lyft pax are almost always ready to go and have toes on the curb. Maybe the 3 minute countdown and ride automatically starting has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

UberLaLa said:


> But who would win between _LadyUber _and Supergirl..?


Surely they would fistbump and head to a friendly pub

But the #1 qoote on this thread is


LadyUber said:


> engineering is sexy.


Be still, my heart.


----------



## AlpacaKiller

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


9 times out of 10 when I get a response it is from an ethnic sounding name.


----------



## Ziggy

RobBase said:


> I have had 3 pax tell me that when they signed up for Uber they were asked if they wanted to set a tip amount


Pax are asked to set the Tip Rate for UberTaxi ... but if you're not driving an UberTaxi, you won't see a dime


----------



## Ziggy

UberJay said:


> 9 times out of 10 when I get a response it is from an ethnic sounding name.


Not always ... I've gotten responses from "Bill" ... but from his grammar I knew he was Filipino (as I lived in Manila for 3 years)


----------



## tigerbait

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


 What does it take for passengers to be deactivated? I've seen pax pop up with a 3 star rating...


----------



## Micmac

Hi ladyUber this is for you.Try it .
https://www.uber.com/jobs/93504


----------



## SECOTIME

Uber Partner Support is pure shit. I have been trying to resolve a simple issue with the dashboard with them and they just don't get it. Same response everytime.

Beyond frustrating.


----------



## yoyodyne

LadyUber said:


> my favorite question of the thread so far.
> I do. I'm a LUSH girl.
> sensitive skin needs high quality products.
> 
> do they have LUSH near you?


Bath & Body Works, that's all I need.


----------



## JMBF831

tigerbait said:


> What does it take for passengers to be deactivated? I've seen pax pop up with a 3 star rating...


I saw a 1.7 ...


----------



## driveunitednj

Does Uber have the ability to filter jobs to specific drivers, or rather filter jobs so you won't get them? I ask because this theory that the closest driver gets the job thing seems bogus especially in an area that is heavily saturated with drivers. It is typical that I am standing near several customers requesting ubers and I do not get the job and I am talking about hours going by and I do not get pinged.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Answered earlier in this thread. GPS is such that you can actually be too close


----------



## Instyle

So I read to about page 10 and then it hit me, a question more important than the rest and most likely not asked; Do you really resemble Wonder Woman!?..


----------



## LadyUber

UberLaLa said:


> But who would win between _LadyUber _and Supergirl..?


how do you know LadyUber ISN'T Supergirl, Wonder Woman, or Squirrel Girl?!


----------



## Chas

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I have a question about the surging. Uber says its rider demand that dictates the surges. I have been studying the surge patterns and I beg to differ. I have been in areas of surges that have lasted for 10 - 15 minutes and I do not get one ping. Most of the surges are 1.00-1.50. These just pop up in random areas. Especially, in the surrounding areas around the city where the areas are scarcely populated. Sometimes I will drive into an area that is surging around 1.00-1.50 and 2 minutes after I am in the area the surge reverts back to normal. I have also sat in an area and watch the map change to high demand in all the areas around me accept where I am located. I have a theory. What appears on your map is not controlled by the rider demand, but by Uber. Uber knows how many rides are being requested at any given time. This is how they control the surge rate. When you see a low surge rate of 1.00-1.50 its uber trying to get drivers to migrate to a particular area. If you have been driving at least six months for Uber, you know where the high demand will occur and what times. As a side comment, any business graduate or PHD candidate that needs a dessertation topic, the ride sharing business model is perfect.


----------



## livelysoul

Sydney Uber said:


> What? Uber - Ethics? Two mutually exclusive terms!


I heard that they keep on firing some Staff and recruiting new ones in their Melbourne Operation. Apparently some Staff were underrated by the drivers, would that information be accurate?


----------



## atomix

LadyUber said:


> how do you know LadyUber ISN'T Supergirl, Wonder Woman, or Squirrel Girl?!


Ok, to settle the question, LadyUber is really Atomic Chick, in disguise. When she goes off on dumb azzes, entire universe knows it.


----------



## UberLaLa

So, here's a good example of what SuperUberLadySquirrelGirl is reporting.

I received a ping for 24 minutes away with a 2.4x surge. I was too curious and accepted. Then I phoned rider and told them I am heading back that way, but it will take me over 20 minutes to reach them...just to see their response. Of course passenger didn't need or want to wait that long (after all they are in one of the highest volume Uber markets - car to pax ratio) so I suggested they just cancel. Which of course they didn't. So I cancelled them with "Do not charge Passenger" - which is only fair since it was truly the Apps fault.

The next day I emailed Uber CSR, hoping to give them a heads up so the issue could be addressed and maybe we get less of these _latent _(I had just come from the area where the ping originated) navigation issues. Their response:

_Thanks for bringing this to our attention. No worries, I checked the details of this trip and it appears that the ride was cancelled after 5 minutes upon your arrival at the pickup location. So I applied the $5 cancellation fee for you to be compensated for your effort for picking up the rider. Have a great day!_

The name signed to the reply was one that is commonly used in the Philippines (I have some Filipino pals) so all I can assume is _what I wrote_, and what was _comprehended_ was due to a language difference. Or, somebody just didn't read my email! lol

P.S. I wrote them back and clarified *do not charge passenger*. And with all love and deference : > made *very *clear this was a technical issue on the App's side.


----------



## Sameshiftdiffday

LadyUber - sorry was sick with UberFever ..!


----------



## Uberest

I dream about Lady Uber!!!!


----------



## drifterX22

What does it take to get my TNC code on my profile for San Antonio? The city advertised this as a way to ensure you have a back ground checked driver, UBER doesnt seem to know what to do with it even though they agreed to put it on our profiles.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

LadyUber said:


> a little about LadyUber :
> 
> she does not own a gun, but owns several bows and many arrows.
> when she's not answering customer service queries, she's probably drinking. so not too far off there.
> she's a comic book nerd, and probably heavier than most guys would prefer on this forum.
> she's an only child.
> she's never been to Australia, but is being tempted to more and more.


If LadyUber likes dogs (I rescue Siberian Huskies, hence my forum name), then I may have to declare my undying love and devotion to her. There is nothing in this description that I dislike. 
P.S. -Thank you very much for the time you've taken with us as well as the great information you've provided. I have learned way more than I ever though I would.


----------



## LadyUber

UberLaLa said:


> So, here's a good example of what SuperUberLadySquirrelGirl is reporting.
> 
> I received a ping for 24 minutes away with a 2.4x surge. I was too curious and accepted. Then I phoned rider and told them I am heading back that way, but it will take me over 20 minutes to reach them...just to see their response. Of course passenger didn't need or want to wait that long (after all they are in one of the highest volume Uber markets - car to pax ratio) so I suggested they just cancel. Which of course they didn't. So I cancelled them with "Do not charge Passenger" - which is only fair since it was truly the Apps fault.
> 
> The next day I emailed Uber CSR, hoping to give them a heads up so the issue could be addressed and maybe we get less of these _latent _(I had just come from the area where the ping originated) navigation issues. Their response:
> 
> _Thanks for bringing this to our attention. No worries, I checked the details of this trip and it appears that the ride was cancelled after 5 minutes upon your arrival at the pickup location. So I applied the $5 cancellation fee for you to be compensated for your effort for picking up the rider. Have a great day!_
> 
> The name signed to the reply was one that is commonly used in the Philippines (I have some Filipino pals) so all I can assume is _what I wrote_, and what was _comprehended_ was due to a language difference. Or, somebody just didn't read my email! lol
> 
> P.S. I wrote them back and clarified *do not charge passenger*. And with all love and deference : > made *very *clear this was a technical issue on the App's side.


LMAO.
yep. there's your new support.
can't solve issues if they can't even read or understand who they are talking to.


----------



## LadyUber

drifterX22 said:


> What does it take to get my TNC code on my profile for San Antonio? The city advertised this as a way to ensure you have a back ground checked driver, UBER doesnt seem to know what to do with it even though they agreed to put it on our profiles.


if there's an office in SA, stop in and they'll add it and update whatever they need to. 
if not, you'll receive an email that details the process at some point.
this just echoes the "non-communication" habit they have.


----------



## LadyUber

livelysoul said:


> I heard that they keep on firing some Staff and recruiting new ones in their Melbourne Operation. Apparently some Staff were underrated by the drivers, would that information be accurate?


i have no idea about melbourne, but it sounds par for the course for how they handle staff. they hire one group, figure out what works and doesnt work, then clean house and hire new staff to do the same job for a lower wage and less benefits.


----------



## LadyUber

Chas said:


> I have a question about the surging. Uber says its rider demand that dictates the surges. I have been studying the surge patterns and I beg to differ. I have been in areas of surges that have lasted for 10 - 15 minutes and I do not get one ping. Most of the surges are 1.00-1.50. These just pop up in random areas. Especially, in the surrounding areas around the city where the areas are scarcely populated. Sometimes I will drive into an area that is surging around 1.00-1.50 and 2 minutes after I am in the area the surge reverts back to normal. I have also sat in an area and watch the map change to high demand in all the areas around me accept where I am located. I have a theory. What appears on your map is not controlled by the rider demand, but by Uber. Uber knows how many rides are being requested at any given time. This is how they control the surge rate. When you see a low surge rate of 1.00-1.50 its uber trying to get drivers to migrate to a particular area. If you have been driving at least six months for Uber, you know where the high demand will occur and what times. As a side comment, any business graduate or PHD candidate that needs a dessertation topic, the ride sharing business model is perfect.


i agree. you'll learn where surge is likely.
but, im standing by what i know.
surge is determined by real time rider demand. 
the heat maps/color coding are real time representations of that. 
surge can spike and dissapear VERY quickly, because demand can be fulfilled nearly instantly if all the nearby drivers accept.


----------



## LadyUber

Instyle said:


> So I read to about page 10 and then it hit me, a question more important than the rest and most likely not asked; Do you really resemble Wonder Woman!?..


brunette. 
5-10.
i wouldn't call myself Amazonian - but im thick.


----------



## LadyUber

Sameshiftdiffday said:


> LadyUber - sorry was sick with UberFever ..!


more cowbell.


----------



## LadyUber

driveunitednj said:


> Does Uber have the ability to filter jobs to specific drivers, or rather filter jobs so you won't get them? I ask because this theory that the closest driver gets the job thing seems bogus especially in an area that is heavily saturated with drivers. It is typical that I am standing near several customers requesting ubers and I do not get the job and I am talking about hours going by and I do not get pinged.


yeah, theres a margin of error. too close and be too close. but no, they aren't selectively routing them away from you.


----------



## LadyUber

Micmac said:


> Hi ladyUber this is for you.Try it .
> https://www.uber.com/jobs/93504


ooh, DC. 
quite a haul from me. 
there's a difference there...
my past role has been email, chat and limited phone... no in person support.
plus, I know what they are offering for these new support roles at the Partner Support Centers, and it's a sliver over minimum wage. Ive been making nearly twice that wage for more than a year.


----------



## LadyUber

JMBF831 said:


> I saw a 1.7 ...


it takes a lot more lower ratings to get a rider deactivated... but again, it's relative. those riders are probably relatively new on the app... that doesn't mean they arent terrible people... but yeah, i cant say a specific number of ratings, but patterns of continued low ratings will just lead to the rider being banned eventually.


----------



## LadyUber

SECOTIME said:


> Uber Partner Support is pure shit. I have been trying to resolve a simple issue with the dashboard with them and they just don't get it. Same response everytime.
> 
> Beyond frustrating.


they probably can't read your question and understand it. 
do you have an office you can stop by? worth a trip into a city if needed.

if not... just be a broken record with the same rep until someone else starts answering.
they'll escalate your issue.
escalate = send to a more experienced, more english fluent rep.


----------



## LadyUber

ATX 22 said:


> Ziggy, It doesn't matter where I reside. Uber has already begun eliminating cancellation fees. My question was pertinent to driver motivation. Since X rates are so low most drivers rely on surge fares to make any money, sitting and waiting for a pax who isn't ready to go when we arrive isn't lucrative with the fee. Without it I see no incentive to wait for rude, inconsiderate people and I see pax not being motivated to be ready unless they get left behind and cancelled on a few times.


yeah, without a cancellation fee, i see no incentive for you to wait either. I know how common cancellations are, and doing away with the cancellation fee has got to be one of the worst ideas Uber has ever had (for riders.) but im sure Blockbuster thought No Late Fees would save the sinking ship they were on.


----------



## LadyUber

Sacto Burbs said:


> Surely they would fistbump and head to a friendly pub
> 
> But the #1 qoote on this thread is
> 
> Be still, my heart.


Supergirl is most likely a "woo" girl.
I'm sure I could take her in a Guinness Chugging contest.


----------



## Gene N. Schneider

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Hello all, I have a question.. For weeks I am not able to view the trips under each weeks pay period. I used to be able to print this out to get the milage for each trip so I can write it off at the end of the year. Now when I click on the trips it say OOPS Error 404. Uber says they are working on it but, they have been saying this for 3 weeks. Anyone know anything?


----------



## haji

Lady uber
Do you see any possibility uber may lower uber select rates in the near future?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

Sydney Uber said:


> What? Uber - Ethics? Two mutually exclusive terms!


You *do* mean mutually *DESTRUCTIVE*, do you not?



JMBF831 said:


> I saw a 1.7 ...


I *carried* a 1,5 on Uber Taxi. She was a *positive delight* to have in my cab: well spoken, cheerful, friendly, classy, happy, charming; in short: a delightful person to have around you. It dud not hurt that she was beautiful, either. I would pick her up, any time. I learned that the drivers rated her poorly because she was slow to come out. In fact, she called me and told me that she was moving slowly and that I could turn on the meter. I gave her the required time, then did so. She came out after twenty minutes. I asked her if she made a habit of taking her sweet time. She told me that usually she took ten minutes to come out, but always called the driver and told him to turn on the meter. To be sure, even though we get a better waiting rate on the taxi, still it really is not worth our time to wait. Five minutes or so, and allright, but anything more than that and the Law of Diminishing Returns becomes more and more applicable. Still, I found it difficult to quarrel with her. She knew the deal, knew that she had to pay for waiting and had no problem doing it. Allright, I will go for that. To be sure, she pushed my limit at twenty minutes, but, since she initiated the call, I did cut her a break. A few minutes more, and I would have called back.

The other day on UberX, I had a 3,8. He was allright. He did not enter his address, but I did not care. If it is in the City, I know where it is, anyhow, or, at least how to get there. He came right out, got in, gave me the address, I drove there, he kept his head buried in his electronic toy, so he said nothing to me until we were about five minutes from drop-off. Perhaps he became suddenly bored with his electronic toy, I do not know. He was allright, though. We got to the drop-off. He told me where to stop, I did. I said "thank you, have a nice day and please be careful getting out". He said "thank you" and got out of the car...............nothing wrong with that. What more could I want? Passenger gets in, gives address. I drive there. Passenger gets out. No worry about getting paid, Uber will pay you your peanuts even if his card is no good. Just another routine trip out of thousands. Allright....time for my next ping...................



Sacto Burbs said:


> Answered earlier in this thread. GPS is such that you can actually be too close


This does happen when they try to use Uber to pay me in the taxi. The summons does not always go to me. Since Uber does not penalise if the user cancels within five minutes, the user just tries again. Usually I get it, then. I did have one user who had to try three times.



LadyUber said:


> how do you know LadyUber ISN'T Supergirl, Wonder Woman, or Squirrel Girl?!


Superlungs my Super Girl? (ancient reference--likely that you never have heard of Donovan Leach)



LadyUber said:


> escalate = send to a more experienced, more english fluent rep.


Do you mean to state that there is such an animal as an outsourced CSR with even the smallest shred of command of the English language?


----------



## William1964

If I don't sign up for uber pool will I see fewer fares as an uberx driver?

If you can see the extension cord in the socket to the main server, would you please unplug it for all of us?

Thanks for your input, I still have an old issue pending whichever could have settled months ago but instead they chose not to settle it correctly and take the long way home.


----------



## William1964

Do you know how many ride requests it takes to form a surge?

The reason I ask I had this guy who I picked up every night apparently I was the only driver in the area. While waiting for the rider to request his trip home, I frequently get requests from another rider when I don't accept it the screen turns yellow. I'm saying two riders equal the yellow

How do I stop a writer from calling me? I no longer want to give this guy a ride home every night. I drove him twice as far every night for what he was paying through my own generosity. I would show up a half hour early wait a half hour for the guy to get off work. And after a short study of two months it cut into my earnings to such a degree I cannot afford to do it anymore. I easily gave the guy $800 in free rides. Miles not rides

The reason I was doing this and why did it for so long is because it would get me into the loop paid instead of driving the eight and a half miles unpaid. It's just not worth it and while he was joking a lot drinking beers having a blast he was kind of insulting wanted me to move before he set his pen and I'm already given the guy $800


----------



## kevin o'keefe

Chas said:


> I have a question about the surging. Uber says its rider demand that dictates the surges. I have been studying the surge patterns and I beg to differ. I have been in areas of surges that have lasted for 10 - 15 minutes and I do not get one ping. Most of the surges are 1.00-1.50. These just pop up in random areas. Especially, in the surrounding areas around the city where the areas are scarcely populated. Sometimes I will drive into an area that is surging around 1.00-1.50 and 2 minutes after I am in the area the surge reverts back to normal. I have also sat in an area and watch the map change to high demand in all the areas around me accept where I am located. I have a theory. What appears on your map is not controlled by the rider demand, but by Uber. Uber knows how many rides are being requested at any given time. This is how they control the surge rate. When you see a low surge rate of 1.00-1.50 its uber trying to get drivers to migrate to a particular area. If you have been driving at least six months for Uber, you know where the high demand will occur and what times. As a side comment, any business graduate or PHD candidate that needs a dessertation topic, the ride sharing business model is perfect.


My understanding how surge works is that it depends on how many have the app open. Not how many are actually requesting rides.


----------



## JMBF831

Another Uber Driver

I don't honestly care if a pax makes me wait a few minutes (2-4) to come out (hell, it's cold over here so I understand them not wanting to wait outside while I pull up). I don't even care if they don't have their drop off location entered. No biggie, I can type it in in 3 seconds. What I do care about is a cash tip. We provide an on-demand service for an inexpensive cost to the customer and if they were smart enough they'd realize that they should be tipping their Uber drivers.

If someone doesn't cash tip they aren't getting a 5* rating. It's as simple as that. Plenty of other new drivers will 5* every single customer they get not knowing what they're doing (I did it too in the beginning) so my rating serves as a way to regulate their inflated rating. I don't know how many times I've picked up a 5* pax that said they always use Uber and at the end of their ride they did not cash tip. No more 5.0 for you.

We are providing a service to the customers and I don't mind entering their address (drop off location). I don't mind driving my nice, new, clean personal vehicle to get you right at your door step at moments notice via app button click. I don't mind waiting outside (2-4 minutes) for you to come out for any reason at all. But...Cash tip me, if you want to keep receiving stellar service. I'm not saying $20, heck, $5 is awesome. Even $2 for the ones that hate tipping would be awesome for me.


----------



## JMBF831

LadyUber said:


> it takes a lot more lower ratings to get a rider deactivated... but again, it's relative. those riders are probably relatively new on the app... that doesn't mean they arent terrible people... but yeah, i cant say a specific number of ratings, but patterns of continued low ratings will just lead to the rider being banned eventually.


But, a 1.7 dictates at least two HORRIBLE passenger outcomes.

A 2.0 could be one 2.0 rating. But a 1.7 suggest at least 2 bad experiences haha I get what you're saying, though.


----------



## yelo

i am in a very small market and feel like we are ignored. there are several missed opportunities to make money in my market. how does a driver pass on this information and to whom would they pass this information too? I am a part time driver just looking to maximize my time on the app. their has to be a some uber rep in my market trying to work up the uber ladder that would use these opportunities to benefit themselves. or does anybody give a shit?


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JMBF831 said:


> I don't care if a pax makes me wait a few minutes (2-4) to come out (it's cold over here so I understand them not wanting to wait outside while I pull up).
> 
> Cash tip me. I'm not saying $20, heck, $5 is awesome. Even $2 for the ones that hate tipping would be awesome for me.


I get that, as well, when it is cold. It is starting to get cooler, here, so, I, too, understand that they might not want to wait outside. Further, it does rain here, from time-to-time. In addition, if pressed for a definition of Cruel and Unusual Punishment, I would venture that Washington in Late July or Early August would fit. Thus, I can understand that they would not want to wait outside in that, either. As a rule, anything five minutes or less is acceptable. The 1,5 that I cited actually did tell me that she would pay for the wait, which sets her apart from many.

I do understand that waiting really is not worth it on UberX. I do drive UberX, as well, even if it is only a little more than enough to stay in the game.

I do not necessarily disagree with you on the tip business. You are giving too many of these passengers too much credit for "being smart enough". Uber tells them that a tip is not necessary and they buy it. I blame Uber more than I do the passenger. If given the opportunity, I do not fail to edge-uh-mah-kayte them, even in the taxi. Sometimes, they will say something such as "the tip is in the app too, right?". My reply is always "Yes, Sir, as this is Uber Taxi, it is, in fact included in the application to whatever you set it. Do keep in mind though, that the UberX fare, when you use that service, does not include a tip."

Where are you in California that it is getting cold? Sonora? Longbarn? Merced? Tuolumne County? ...........or Orwenyo at night?


----------



## JMBF831

Monterey, so we can get down into 40s right now. That is pretty cold for around here, all things considered.


----------



## UberMeCrazy

Thanks LadyUber, and everyone, for the info.


----------



## RomanRon

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Can you tell me is there a minimum amount of hours or minimum amount of rides per month that I need to meet in order to continue to receive the discounts that I have been using?

Thanks in advance lady uber


----------



## drewsk81

OK here's a question. I am fairly new at this, but tonight I got harassed verbally by a taxi driver who arrived at my location right after me, which happened a couple times, and each stop I saw him turned out to be a rider no-show. I normally just text riders if they do not show within the 5min, but came to the realization tonight that the number that is posted in the rider details is some kind of a relay number and not the rider's actual number? No info about this that I have seen. Anywho, being harassed by this cabbie who may have been using a fake account to tie up uber drivers has given me the impression that we as drivers need some kind of better way of identifying our passengers, or at the very least there should be no ability for a single person to have more than one account and/or use aliases. Seeing this cabbie on more than one no-show location has sorta freaked me out. It's ridiculous, because these riders are tied to a credit card. We need to be able to see full name or have a confirmation number that the rider must recite upon arrival perhaps? Why does Uber not give its drivers some kind of better way of identifying passengers aside from what may as well be an alias input by the account holder? Why can't we identify the riders via the app as well as they can obviously identify us? Because after this happened I was pretty much unsure if it was going to happen again for the rest of the night, and has made me reconsider the safety of doing this job. 

Also, for the sake of productivity wouldn't it be wise to add a chat applet into the partner app where you could communicate with other drivers?


----------



## Sydney Uber

Hey LadyUber!

What is the phone number to Travis's office?

On a more serious note, do local Police agencies have a contact phone number of the senior manager of each local office?


----------



## neweagle

This thread is 31 pages so I'm sorry if this was already asked, but let's say that someone requests an Uber X ride, and the three closest drivers that are online and available are 5 minutes away, 8 minutes away, and 10 minutes away. Let's also assume that for the sake of this example, the reported locations of the three drivers and the pax are accurate. Is it a guarantee that the driver that is 5 minutes away will get the ride? If not, what would prevent the closest driver from getting the ride? Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Uberest

neweagle said:


> This thread is 31 pages so I'm sorry if this was already asked, but let's say that someone requests an Uber X ride, and the three closest drivers that are online and available are 5 minutes away, 8 minutes away, and 10 minutes away. Let's also assume that for the sake of this example, the reported locations of the three drivers and the pax are accurate. Is it a guarantee that the driver that is 5 minutes away will get the ride? If not, what would prevent the closest driver from getting the ride? Thanks for starting this thread!


I will endeavour to answer this for you and save some of Lady Uber's precious and valuable time.

So far as we are all aware, the policy is closest based on distance (NOT time, which would need to factor in best routes, traffic etc.) will get the ping. Exceptions occur from time to time, because, GPS locating is not precise/perfect; there are dead spots; the distance calculation used by Uber may not be accurate, and other factors. So far as we know, uber is not using what might be called "social" factors in the distribution of pings; for example, favoring of any kind of class of driver or rider. We know that some pairs (driver/rider pairs) are excluded where there has been reason to avoid the matchup. that's about all we know. I strongly urge you to RTFF.


----------



## Crankcase

LadyUber said:


> good job!
> im sure if you keep it up you'll get deactivated.


Nope.... Uber's too grateful for a black car choosing to pick up select riders. Never mind if I ignore the lil fares when black/SUV is in high demand. You'd think they would develope an algorithm that pushed higher demand rides to the driver to bring down the surge... e.g. Black is surging but select is not so why not push the black rides to me first to ease demand?


----------



## pizza guy

There's a lot of talk of loyalty on this thread. I don't think anyone, CSRS, drivers, or even riders have much loyalty to Uber. However, as someone drives the same people day in and day out I do think there is a real sense of loyalty between drivers and riders. Regular riders go out of their way to make my job easier just as I do the same to make their experience better.


----------



## Trebor

If we are on the Uber platform, are we automatically activated to drive in other cities that do not require extra licensing?

i.e. I am in activated in Houston, this weekend I want to drive in San Antonio. 

Do I need to set up a new account with Uber San Antonio?


----------



## Red

Uberest said:


> I will endeavour to answer this for you and save some of Lady Uber's precious and valuable time.
> 
> So far as we are all aware, the policy is closest based on distance (NOT time, which would need to factor in best routes, traffic etc.) will get the ping. Exceptions occur from time to time, because, GPS locating is not precise/perfect; there are dead spots; the distance calculation used by Uber may not be accurate, and other factors. So far as we know, uber is not using what might be called "social" factors in the distribution of pings; for example, favoring of any kind of class of driver or rider. We know that some pairs (driver/rider pairs) are excluded where there has been reason to avoid the matchup. that's about all we know. I strongly urge you to RTFF.


Perhaps LadyUber may find some new info on the subject in the light of recent episode with a driver that argued with David Plouffe at a press conference. 
The guy was able to log in next day but wasn't getting any pings at all. So they ARE able to control requests coming your way. It's just the first time they've got caught on camera.
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driver-confronts-david-plouffe-at-conference-2015-11


----------



## rocksteady

UberHammer said:


> So you're here to give unhelpful answers... gee... thanks.


did you expect her to have a crystal ball? She's a support rep, not a VP. Appreciate the insight for what it is instead of biching because it doesn't fulfill your illogical expectations.


----------



## Uber Milwaukee

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


There was a system glitch with the Uberkittens promotion in my area and I have yet to be paid. Now they are also not oaying for my most recent trips a week and a half ago. What resources are available to get help? Texting and ailing the local GM and going through support have done little to no good. Very frustrating.


----------



## neweagle

Uberest said:


> I strongly urge you to RTFF


Not sure what "RTFF" means.


----------



## gaspony

Not sure if anyone had this problem but when I first started I had a passenger no show after waiting about 7 minutes and I had to move my car. I had already started the fair because I thought that is how you accept the fair when I first started so I completed the trip. I immediately emailed uber and told them I screwed up and to not charge the passenger and take of the rating from the passenger. Of course he gave me a terrible rating because I charged him for a trip that never happened. Well it took three days for uber to get back and they said they would refund the passenger but couldn't take off the bad rating. Why is this? Seems pretty unfair for a simple mistake for a new driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver

JMBF831 said:


> Monterey, so we can get down into 40s right now. That is pretty cold for around here, all things considered.


Correct. It can get that cold this time of year. Monterey is one of my favourite places in California. I will show my age. When I was in high school in San Jose, often I used to ride the train from San Jose to Monterey (the trains started in San Francisco, but I used to board it in San Jose). I rode it year round. Even though it was twenty-one to drink in California, the SP used to let me buy beer in the club car.


----------



## elelegido

LadyUber said:


> quality to start... quantity from there on out. your support is toast. sorry to all.


Current support is indeed extremely poor, but I see no reduction in CSR quality compared with when I started 18 months ago. Don't mean to insult you; you seem like you know what you're doing, but overall I see no negative impact on Uber driver customer service from the move overseas.

Example - this one's from June 2014, when I asked a CSR to provide me the tracking number for the iphone that he had said was already sent out to me. The response literally made me LOL. _Happy to confirm we don't know what the F we're doing, _more like. Fedex does not email tracking numbers to package recipients. And what would be the point of me contacting Fedex to find out where the parcel was if Uber will not / cannot give me a tracking number to track it with? What an idiot. And you say CSR service is worse now?!? Not possible!

*Jamie from Uber* (Uber)

Jun 25 11:17

Hi elelegido,

Thanks for writing back! Happy to explain that it is kind of up in the air right now as we transition from Fedex to UPS. We've been advised that we don't have people available to access that information, while we're moving between delivery systems.

However, no worries, usually FedEx will email that to you just before the phone arrives.

You are welcome to contact your local FedEx office for further assistance.

They will have more information on that than we ever do.

I hope that clarifies that bit of this topic for you and we look forward to seeing you on the road soon.

Uber on!

Jamie

Uber Support


----------



## William1964

I have a new question. Let's start at the beginning of a day by logging in to the app.

One of the first screens you see when you login is seen in the attachment.

Uber clearly asked us to review documents above and contracts above. But we don't get to see the contract where the documents they asked us to agree to.

Because this comes up every time the app is updated changes to the document and contract must have been made and we are not given simple easy ceptable way to read and review them before we agree to them.

Some of the drivers if not all of the drivers were asked to agree to documents and contracts they could not easily read within the app on that first page where asks us to review and agree to the documents above. This resulted and will result in agreeing to lower fares higher commissions simply because we were unaware of the changes made by uber. Because for not given any documents or contracts to read review and agree to and they do not make it easy for us when we log in to review read these documents and contracts.

However if we go online at home at our desk in our office login to the uber driver website on our computer we can read the changes made to our contract before we sign it or agree to it.

I really think these documents and contracts which are changed and need to be agreed to from day one should be in the app on ur phone on that first page that we read when we log into the driver app. The document and contract should be exactly where uber says they are above or below those two sentences on that very first screen the screenshot below with a simple html link.

Can you explain this any better then I did. Already at the point we need a lawyer in our car to help us understand the document and contract. Just because we don't see them where uber says they are . above

Why isn't the contract we are asked to sign shown above as uber says they are in the screenshot below or above?

I don't know if the omissions of the contract and documents on next screen we are asked to read is intentional misconduct or negligence

or a more sinister plan to trick people and force people to agree to without reading the contract that they did not provide above or below as uber says they are.

A driver cannot start driving until the driver agrees to the documents that are not provided above.

And these documents have been changed from the original ones we agreed to on our very first day.

Or the contract was not changed its a new contract forced every month as if it was a new agreement as if everyone is starting fresh. And it would seem to me since it's a brand new contract offered to people whose rating is high enough, that the star rating should be reset to 5 stars every time we agreed to a new contract because it starts a new agreement fresh at the beginning

But this is just an angry post from a disgruntled driver who is constantly abused by his partner I do not respect partners it do not respect me.



Moving on to accepting our first trip.

The pin left by the rider is in the wrong location. It's on 1st Avenue. But the customer is not there. The customer is on 2nd Avenue. And because we're looking at one way streets in my example it's four blocks out of the way. Meaning I have to drive two blocks south to the one way street headed west to drive one block West from 1st Avenue 2 2nd Avenue where 2nd Avenue is a one way street headed north.

I get to the customer wait 6 minutes. The customer is going a half a mile away Drivetime.

The trip is a complete success the passenger gets there safely my car is unharmed and the only complaint we have the pens were in the wrong location and it cost us an extra $0.50 to pick up passenger.

The day is over and I go home to review my trips online. I look at the trip above and I'm only given partial information. There is nothing about the pin location which is different than the location I picked up the customer.

Not having the information about the pin location where the app ordered us or me to pick up the customer can help with driver explain any certain problems that happen on any given trip such as the customers complaining they were overcharged.

If I could express the same information with fewer words you know I would want to.

Why aren't the contracts and documents shown above or below as it says?

Why aren't the contracts and documents I must agree to in the app?

How come drivers are not given 100% of the information about our trips from the location of the pen to the location of the pickup in the location of the drop off?

It feels like it's a trick to force people into agreeing to contract they cannot read.

In the second screenshot is alist of documents in the app. Nowhere in this list or in any of the other sections of the app under help account documents home earnings ratings is there a copy of this contract and document I must agree to before driving

Since it's obviously a new contract why isn't everything reset to the starting position instead of starting off at the location or point or parameters where the previous contract ended?

Credit card companies send me updated information about the terms all the time they actually give me a copy and I can accept it by using my credit card or rejected by canceling the credit card. But the point is they actually let me see the contract the terms the new agreements. They don't make it difficult. The new term are actually in the envelope where it's supposed to be

If anything the first screen I see in the screenshot below should read something like please login online to the drivers dashboard to review the new contract and documents since that might be the place where they are


----------



## PoorBasterd

Another Uber Driver said:


> She came out after twenty minutes.


The absolute longest I'm willing to wait for a pax is 10 minutes...and that's only if it's a slow night/day. Otherwise, It's five minutes. If they call and want me to wait longer, I'm going to ask them where they're going. If it's an airport run, I'll consider waiting. Just down the street? I'm gone. Call another Über again when you actually are ready.

And if they really are getting rid of cancellation fees for Über X, I'm going to be even stricter. It's "toes on the curb or you get stuck in the burbs" if Uber goes ahead with that.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

UberMeansSuper said:


> Glados is already around for that.


Speaking of glados , haven't seen much of that little 'bot around here lately. Wondering if she got "deactivated"?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> What's the over under on Uber's bankruptcy filing?
> 
> I say 18 months.


I'll take the under please!


----------



## PoorBasterd

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I'll take the under please!


I don't think Über will go under in 18 months, but unless Über's financiers insist that Travis pack up his desk and the new CEO doesn't radically change the way the company is run, I can't see Über still around 5 years from now.


----------



## Txponygirl

JMBF831 said:


> Another Uber Driver
> 
> I don't honestly care if a pax makes me wait a few minutes (2-4) to come out (hell, it's cold over here so I understand them not wanting to wait outside while I pull up). I don't even care if they don't have their drop off location entered. No biggie, I can type it in in 3 seconds. What I do care about is a cash tip. We provide an on-demand service for an inexpensive cost to the customer and if they were smart enough they'd realize that they should be tipping their Uber drivers.
> 
> If someone doesn't cash tip they aren't getting a 5* rating. It's as simple as that. Plenty of other new drivers will 5* every single customer they get not knowing what they're doing (I did it too in the beginning) so my rating serves as a way to regulate their inflated rating. I don't know how many times I've picked up a 5* pax that said they always use Uber and at the end of their ride they did not cash tip. No more 5.0 for you.
> 
> We are providing a service to the customers and I don't mind entering their address (drop off location). I don't mind driving my nice, new, clean personal vehicle to get you right at your door step at moments notice via app button click. I don't mind waiting outside (2-4 minutes) for you to come out for any reason at all. But...Cash tip me, if you want to keep receiving stellar service. I'm not saying $20, heck, $5 is awesome. Even $2 for the ones that hate tipping would be awesome for me.


I have learned a lot as well and do the same. No tip, your not getting a 5* period. Others may disagree. I've heard the stories as well. Oh I use Uber all the time and I'm a 5* then no tip. Well I just changed that for ya. I have never rated anyone below a 3. The 3*'s were because it was raining and I picked up the Pax at Walmart & helped them load their stuff into my trunk. I even carried a nice clean soft towel in case pax's needed to dry off. Drove to their destination, helped unload their numerous bags and no tip? I'm a lady and I went the extra mile for these 2 pax's ladies and all I got was thank you so much you saved us tonight. Seriously? 3* The other trip I rated a 3* was because he was a bit arrogant, but that's ok. No tip and he SLAMMED my door closed to where my car shook. It was not a bad ride at all. He mainly just talked to his girlfriend and I said nothing the whole time during the ride. Slam my doors buddy & no tip? 3* Other than that if it's a good ride and no tip 4*. I won't pick up anyone below 4.6 regardless of surges either. Ratings below that I learned they never tip in my area. I appreciate even a friggin dollar, at least it's something. Once I had a pax give me his dept card. lol I said, what is that for? He said a tip to run through. I told him Uber didn't have a tip option and that tips are cash only. He only had $20's and a couple of singles, so I got $2, but he got 5* as it was a great ride and he at least wanted to tip me more but not $20. Any tip and a nice ride is an auto 5*


----------



## RobRoanoke

I had to turn down two trips that were in excess of three hours one-way simply because I could not commit that amount of time (not to mention it was during potential winter storm warnings last year) but I know of at least one neighbor driver that would have LOVED to take that trip.

The annoyance for both passenger and driver is that my passenger had to wait until I arrived for me to find out that she wished to take such a long distance trip.

One tweak to the app I would suggest would be that when the proposed trip exceeds a certain distance (one hour, for example) - you could have a second layer of acceptance for the driver - in other words I would take the ping, and then would come a screen that would say trip of 3 hours 30 minutes one way - accept or reject - if I rejected the trip - it could then toggle to the next closest driver (rather than me driving up to 30 minutes only to inform the passenger that I cannot help them.

It would seem that this little tweak would help all three interests - better for the passenger - better for the driver - better for UBER - and it would be rare enough that it would not affect the vast majority of trips. Just thinking outside the box!


----------



## PoorBasterd

Txponygirl said:


> No tip, your not getting a 5* period.


Agreed. 5 stars is strictly for tippers. Good rider but no tip? Thats a 4 star rider right there.


----------



## Siuvhne Fitzclansai

LadyUber said:


> i'm done for this round. take care.


Sorry some whiny posters, were giving you shit, but as a new Uber driver, I'm VERY grateful for the questions you answered. I'm sad that Uber isn't as good to its employees as I once thought it was, but, i suppose that's any company.


----------



## Siuvhne Fitzclansai

PoorBasterd said:


> Agreed. 5 stars is strictly for tippers. Good rider but no tip? Thats a 4 star rider right there.


But ... they're not required to tip ... and frankly 98% of my passengers do not tip. Why would you lower their rating for doing what Uber says they're supposed to do? I'm not arguing, just trying to understand.


----------



## Uber 1

HI LadyUber,

While it's great that you can help us get an insiders view of the inner workings of the mighty Uber, what we REALLY need is a disgruntled person who is STILL on the INSIDE.

In you previous daily interactions with fellow employees, did you or do you know of any people like that that we can talk to who were / are disgruntled ?...ESP anybody that can get us (OR just ME if that makes you feel better) a list of all drivers email addresses (past, present and future)...

THAT is the BIGGEST thing we as drivers NEED if we are to gain a voice against the monster that is Uber.

If it make you feel better you can PM me also.

Andy

PS - If it takes $$ to grease the wheels as it were, we may be able to get that going as well...I have BIG ideas!....GO TURDs (yea, you can ask me 'bout that! ;-))


----------



## Txponygirl

Siuvhne Fitzclansai said:


> But ... they're not required to tip ... and frankly 98% of my passengers do not tip. Why would you lower their rating for doing what Uber says they're supposed to do? I'm not arguing, just trying to understand.


No, but it SHOULD be an option. Lyft & Taxi's get tips, why shouldn't it be an option for us? Lyft is not in my area. After all Uber takes from us we get peanuts. I lower their rating, so that it signals other Uber Drivers that this customer is not likely to tip. I won't except a pax with a 4.6 or lower regardless of surge. Pax below 4.6 is a red flag to me.

Uber does not educate the riders. Most don't even know that we rate them, but I have told many riders that after their 25% cut and $2.00 SRF that basically, when they see the amount they paid, deduct about $5 to 6 dollars and that's what I get. They are shocked and have no idea. I literally did a short trip once that my cut was .80 cents.

So I do a subtle trick to entice my riders to tip. When they get in my car, I have the over head lights on so that everyone can see to buckle up. Once the lights are dimmed (my car) has optional interior colors to choose from and in my cup holder I place either a $5 bill or 5 singles. They see it and it prompts them to consider tipping. I might get only a couple of dollars & that's fine, but they are paying cheap rates for the service and we should be tipped if we had a good ride in my opinion.

I have learned a lot from these boards and tried a few of the tip & tricks suggested and most of them work. I don't get a tip every trip but I usually average between $10 to $20 a night with driving only 3 hrs. Did I sign up for this? Absolutely not knowing what I know now. Do I plan to stop? Never it's great meeting new people and the extra cash I put into my son's college fund. It may not be much and I only drive Thus - Sat nights only till midnight, so I don't make a lot and that's fine. But tips should be a courtesy in my opinion.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

LadyUber said:


> That market has chosen not to allow that configuration. reasoning? not privy to that as a CSR, but i'd speculate that Select isn't as popular in Houston as it is in Atlanta, so they don't feel it is needed.


Odd but the economy in Houston is way better than anywhere else in the USA


----------



## Cooluberdriver

LadyUber said:


> no, they don't care. they aren't going to manipulate things to favor the newer drivers to make more money or vice versa.
> it was just time for them to start claiming more, and the most logical way to do it was to raise the rate on people who hadn't been on the system yet, those drivers have no idea the uber fee used to be 20%.


When I first started it was only 5 percent. It was like money grew on trees


----------



## dal2k305

Is uber lady still here? If so my question is: does uber monitor and or track our behavior and patterns through the GPS on our phones? When I first started I would go on ubers site trying to find certain things and then uber would randomly message me with the exact thing I was looking for.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Drive777 said:


> Thanks for taking the effort to reply, I think most of us suspected these answers. It's obvious by the way Uber treats everyone.
> 
> Drivers, reps, customers, this company just doesn't give a damn and I doubt much is going to change until Uber's hand is forced by a higher power. Be it courts, the legislature, investors turning sour, maybe in the next market downturn.
> 
> Eventually a day of reckoning will come.


Yes but it will but not from a higher power....it will be from a COMPETITOR.......Uber fears this very much . That's why they risk losing their best assets (us) to lower rates to a ridiculous level to try to drive competitors out of the game!!!!!.....Yes Uber has become a verb like "xerox" became a verb and Uber loves this enchanting notion. What they don't realize is that people got up to "xerox" on the machine made by Sharp!!!!....This is what keeps the big boys up at night...trust me on this folks!!!!


----------



## kevin o'keefe

pizza guy said:


> There's a lot of talk of loyalty on this thread. I don't think anyone, CSRS, drivers, or even riders have much loyalty to Uber. However, as someone drives the same people day in and day out I do think there is a real sense of loyalty between drivers and riders. Regular riders go out of their way to make my job easier just as I do the same to make their experience better.


Exactly. Build your own client base. If you are not doing this & driving around like a cab then you need to rethink what you are doing & perhaps do something else.


----------



## kevin o'keefe

Siuvhne Fitzclansai said:


> But ... they're not required to tip ... and frankly 98% of my passengers do not tip. Why would you lower their rating for doing what Uber says they're supposed to do? I'm not arguing, just trying to understand.


You are talking to drivers here that think they are entitled to tips. Even when they signed up they knew there was no tipping. So as an act of immaturity they penalize the rider because they are pissed off with Uber. Is there any logic or common sense in that? No there is not. They persist on driving even when rates get cut instead of looking for something else to do & blame Uber for their own lack of will to make a decision to work elsewhere.


----------



## TonyLo

LadyUber said:


> i don't see this being even a remote possibility.
> the rating system acts as a way for problem drivers and riders to be automatically banned and just swept under the rug.


Drivers in Chicago haven't been seeing passenger ratings for a couple of weeks now and it sucks.


----------



## TonyLo

LadyUber said:


> ----------------
> 
> also, my guess is you're not really a driver.
> why? just coz. if i say it on the internet, it's true, right?


He's a real driver and active in our Chicago forum.


----------



## TonyLo

thehappytypist said:


> Note: Just because we're under an NDA/social media policy doesn't mean we have to follow it. Why do you think we're careful not to identify ourselves? Just saying, since some seem to think that we aren't reps just because we'd be breaking confidentiality. We have zero f*cks left to give.


I'm too lazy to see if partners are under an NDA and I'm thinking of writing a book. I've had some let's say interesting passengers.


----------



## PU&DEL

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


 HELLO I desperately need to find a uber partner with available Black Cars/SUV in the DC area


----------



## LadyUber

Uber 1 said:


> HI LadyUber,
> 
> While it's great that you can help us get an insiders view of the inner workings of the mighty Uber, what we REALLY need is a disgruntled person who is STILL on the INSIDE.
> 
> In you previous daily interactions with fellow employees, did you or do you know of any people like that that we can talk to who were / are disgruntled ?...ESP anybody that can get us (OR just ME if that makes you feel better) a list of all drivers email addresses (past, present and future)...
> 
> THAT is the BIGGEST thing we as drivers NEED if we are to gain a voice against the monster that is Uber.
> 
> If it make you feel better you can PM me also.
> 
> Andy
> 
> PS - If it takes $$ to grease the wheels as it were, we may be able to get that going as well...I have BIG ideas!....GO TURDs (yea, you can ask me 'bout that! ;-))


Publically state your intentions of what you plan to do with this list, and I'll consider it. I'm VERY disgruntled.


----------



## LadyUber

Siuvhne Fitzclansai said:


> Sorry some whiny posters were giving you shit, but as a new Uber driver, I'm VERY grateful for the questions you answered. I'm sad that Uber isn't as good to its employees as I once thought it was, but, i suppose that's any company.


they are definitely no longer in the caring business.


----------



## SottoCapo

Can I get a car list for toronto? I am planning on getting a 2015 Acura TLX. I am wondering what category it falls under as well if it is accepted. Thank you


----------



## Red

LadyUber said:


> Publically state your intentions of what you plan to do with this list, and I'll consider it. I'm VERY disgruntled.


I suppose he have unionizing in mind.
If all drivers were being updated on planned strikes/demo's and fed educational info, things would get interesting. Big Brother will be _very_ upset.


----------



## PoorBasterd

kevin o'keefe said:


> You are talking to dic heads here that think they are entitled to tips. Even when they signed up they knew there was no tipping. So as an act of immaturity they penalize the rider because they are pissed off with Uber. Is there any logic or common sense in that? No there is not. They persist on driving even when rates get cut instead of looking for something else to do & blame Uber for their own lack of balls to make a decision to work elsewhere.


Is that you Travis? Hey, welcome to Uberpeople.net. It's good to know you actually are interested in what your drivers are talking about.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

LadyUber said:


> they are definitely no longer in the caring business.


Hey Uber Lady, why are CSR's mostly woman?


----------



## S_hicago

Hi Uber Lady.

Thanks for the information. The one about zooming in because the surge icon is right on top of the hot-spot is invaluable. I'm sure there were other gems, but I can only read through trolls for so long. Similarly I can only drive for so many hours before a-hole pax get the best of me. I just don't have the constitution for it.

Did anyone ever tell you that you look exactly like Wonder Woman?

Thanks again for putting up with people, both here and in your job.


----------



## AlpacaKiller

LadyUber said:


> Yes the colors mean something. Yellow is slightly higher than normal demand. Orange is even higher. Red is full alert where Surge is happening and is likely to be increasing.
> 
> Make sure you zoom in by pinching and dragging, because where the Surge Icon is located on the map is where the high surge of demand is coming from. It's usually like a theater, or a stadium, or a row of bars all letting out. somewhere were a lot of people want rides all at the same time.


What do you mean zoom in.... Here when it surges, there is a huge area that is all red, the area could 10 square miles. Are you referring to the new App?


----------



## Steve Joseph

PoorBasterd said:


> Agreed. 5 stars is strictly for tippers. Good rider but no tip? Thats a 4 star rider right there.


I think people should tip. Let's get that out of the way first and foremost. Now here is where I disagree with a lot of people on the position of rating a passenger low because they didn't tip. You and others do understand that the majority of the world are followers not doers right? We can have that debate.

UBER promotes their ridiculous rhetoric that riders don't have to tip just like they promote this nonsense that many drivers fall for about candy, gum and water. If you rate a passenger low because they don't tip should they rate you low because you didn't have gum or water? Both actions are illogical to me. Your issue is with UBER for promoting a non tip policy or position. Most people, being followers and good little citizens are just doing what UBER promotes and says. How many people do you know NEVER question anything and just do as they're told?

Is it really right to negatively rate someone who may be sorely misinformed by a company? It's much easier to react with emotion vs using logical deductions.

Many drivers here have failed to understand how to use UBER's own logic and model against them just like they attack drivers and immediately demonize them for not joining the strikes, never considering the logical case scenario that the attacked may not have even been aware of an anti UBER movement in the form of strikes. UBER thrives by building a following and support from it's base. We've seen many other companies thrive like this as well. What if instead of committing to an action which does absolutely nothing to UBER drivers actually started educating and informing that same base and the general public thus turning UBER's own base against them? You're not going to win against UBER by lashing out at riders who may not understand the cause and effect of their actions or that UBER is sorely misleading them about what a driver makes and that as a general rule one should tip as they would a taxi.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

I don't like when I rider has multiply stops and I have to wait for them...Can I end the trip every time they get out of the car and make them ping me for every stop?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

UberJay said:


> What do you mean zoom in.... Here when it surges, there is a huge area that is all red, the area could 10 square miles. Are you referring to the new App?


No just zoom with your fingers like on your phone touch screen


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

When we rate the customer service email bad, is the reflected back on us negatively?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

When a rider opens a beer in the car or lights a cigarette,c an we spot and cancel the trip?


----------



## MattyMikey

POMilton said:


> You are right, I'm just an idiot to assume that the mistake caused my rating to tumble. I mean, the guy telling me he was going to ding me probably had nothing to do with it. I maintained a 4.96 for 2 months and have one bad mistake and that happens to be the night that my rating fell, I don't know why I would make that assumption. I guess it is much more plausible that a few dozen people logged in that night and decided in unison to award me 1 star for their trips that occurred weeks before. Yep, much more likely that happened.


Your rating dip like that for one trip means you don't have very many rides. Like very little.


----------



## teelyn

Hi,
I have a question are uber drivers allowed to have a person ride with them if they drive late at night? If the driver explains to the rider it is for the driver's safety?


----------



## MattyMikey

It is not allowed. Been answered numerous times on the forum. All it takes to get caught is one complaint. Maybe they have four passengers and now you have to refuse ride to them. Sure way for deactivation. Also Uber employees (probably not CSR's) get lots of free ride credits so they essentially take Uber all the time. How long before you pick one of them up? Probably not take 24 hours to be deactivated if that happens. 

Get yourself a stun gun like I have.


----------



## MattyMikey

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> When a rider opens a beer in the car or lights a cigarette,c an we spot and cancel the trip?


Yes kick them out! Illegal to have open alcohol in your car. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Brian-drives

Hello Lady Uber ,

Do long term drivers get better treatment from CSR's? 
I have been a driver for over 1 year and 4000 plus trips. The longest I have ever waited for an Emil response is 24 hours.


----------



## driveunitednj

LadyUber said:


> yeah, theres a margin of error. too close and be too close. but no, they aren't selectively routing them away from you.


What is the reccomeded position for one to be to get the job? Is there even one or is it luck of the draw. It is in regard to Newark Airport where there is a huge influx of drivers.


----------



## Bob Reynolds

Thanks for taking the time to start this thread and answer all of the questions that have been posed to you. I can tell you are a real customer service professional and I admire people that can do what you do and remain calm and professional.

I have not seen anything posted on your work day, etc.

Where do you work from? Home or an Office?

How long is your work day?

Are you an independent contractor or a real employee?

How much do they pay you for this job?

When we answer one of those surveys regarding our customer service experience with a CSR rep; do the reps get fired, warned, deactivated, etc if we rate them a 1? 

Anyway, I'm just curious about how the other parts of Uber recruit, pay and work.

Do drivers get fired from Uber for posting things on the uberpeople.net site? 

Thanks!


----------



## tohellwithu

Well you are just clueless like every driver on the road. Its like a new driver talking to old driver and explaining lot of things. You don't know what is happening inside, is like driver don't know what time surge is happening, Have to guess every morning and evening. If surge don't happen they get frusted and go home like u are here right now coz of outsourcing. So uber is just a shitt company to work and do business. There will be a time when uber will have hard time finding drivers, no matter what everything has an end. Realistically talking take Uber as a Nokia/Blackberry cell phone back in 90s with monopoly market. Now look at them, just a Nokia nothing else. We don't use any more of those product as a phone. Technology has evolved to Android or iPhone. It will change everything when certain company comes forward to take care of their driver and rider equally, yes, that company will do better and run down uber and lyft. It will go down the drain wait for it. It's just a wave of good words flowing and it will flow Like referral to every driver, when it shows up in the market......


----------



## AlpacaKiller

tohellwithu said:


> Well you are just clueless like every driver on the road. Its like a new driver talking to old driver and explaining lot of things. You don't know what is happening inside, is like driver don't know what time surge is happening, Have to guess every morning and evening. If surge don't happen they get frusted and go home like u are here right now coz of outsourcing. So uber is just a shitt company to work and do business. There will be a time when uber will have hard time finding drivers, no matter what everything has an end. Realistically talking take Uber as a Nokia/Blackberry cell phone back in 90s with monopoly market. Now look at them, just a Nokia nothing else. We don't use any more of those product as a phone. Technology has evolved to Android or iPhone. It will change everything when certain company comes forward to take care of their driver and rider equally, yes, that company will do better and run down uber and lyft. It will go down the drain wait for it. It's just a wave of good words flowing and it will flow Like referral to every driver, when it shows up in the market......


Are you drunk?


----------



## tohellwithu

AlpacaKiller said:


> Are you drunk?


May be drank too much of uber tequilas...


----------



## Uber 1

LadyUber said:


> Publically state your intentions of what you plan to do with this list, and I'll consider it. I'm VERY disgruntled.


Hi LadyUber,

I would like to legally obtain a list of past, present, and future drivers (ones in the process of signing up but not yet fully a driver) AND a list of contact information for all past, present and future riders (Pax) for the purposes of organizing a drivers "union" or "association" whose primary purpose is to ensure driver / passenger safety and fairness of rates.

Additionally, I have also looked into making a rideshare platform similar to Uber / Lyft BUT with driver recommended changes / enhancements....Using a cooperative model WE could make a platform where Drivers get paid MORE AND Passengers pat LESS For a sure fire WIN WIN.

If we could get said lists, it could represent the largest change in business history...WE could take down a $50 Billion company and help drivers / riders alike....WE can make history and it basically boils down to a couple of lists and some basic infrastructure that I have been working on with a few local investors.

Andy


----------



## RomanRon

Uber 1 said:


> Hi LadyUber,
> 
> I would like to legally obtain a list of past, present, and future drivers (ones in the process of signing up but not yet fully a driver) AND a list of contact information for all past, present and future riders (Pax) for the purposes of organizing a drivers "union" or "association" whose primary purpose is to ensure driver / passenger safety and fairness of rates.
> 
> Additionally, I have also looked into making a rideshare platform similar to Uber / Lyft BUT with driver recommended changes / enhancements....Using a cooperative model WE could make a platform where Drivers get paid MORE AND Passengers pat LESS For a sure fire WIN WIN.
> 
> If we could get said lists, it could represent the largest change in business history...WE could take down a $50 Billion company and help drivers / riders alike....WE can make history and it basically boils down to a couple of lists and some basic infrastructure that I have been working on with a few local investors.
> 
> Andy


Well as long as your asking for that maybe we can ask for the owners house keys??!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Uberest said:


> Lady Uber....meaning this NOT in a negative way, but you kind of sidestepped the point of question 3. The question was, would uber tend to prefer sending pings to riders that pay 25% commission rather than riders that pay 20% commission, other things being equal (like distance)?


In case you haven't noticed she is telling you (presumably) what SHE'S been told.

Unless she is working with the engineers how would she know whether the app favors new drivers. She knows what she's told, and us just as likely to be lied to as any driver.

She already told us they lied about the CSRs losing their jobs.

So with all due respect, she can tell us all day that it's the "closest driver" barring some gps issue, but how the heck would she know for sure? Uber isn't telling the CSRs the truth any more than they tell us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ColdRider said:


> Good to know we can treat delivery drivers and such like straight up garbage but throw like $2 at them and our food will be safe!


$2 is shit. That's a crappy tip. I average over $4 and that includes the $2 folks.
$5 sure. Funny thing though. Very few good tippers are a pain in the ass. The ones that are very often are VERY good tippers and realise they are a pain and are making a conscious effort to make up for it with the tip.

We have one couple all the drivers know. Not close to the store and pay with a credit card. Take forever to answer the door and sign the slip. Tell you how great you are and hand you a $1 bill and say "That's for you." We despise them. FYI this is not some old couple who think that's a good tip or poor people. This is a nice apartment, folks that are doing just fine.

Anyway, yeah, $2 not so much. If I have 3 deliveries you're the last stop. But you are correct, at least there won't be extra stuff on your pizza.

If I'm hungry I might eat some of the toppings though.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

neweagle said:


> Not sure what "RTFF" means.


I assumed read the effing forum?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Siuvhne Fitzclansai said:


> But ... they're not required to tip ... and frankly 98% of my passengers do not tip. Why would you lower their rating for doing what Uber says they're supposed to do? I'm not arguing, just trying to understand.


Why would you condemn a Nazi for doing what he was told?

At this point there has been enough in the press and enough drivers talking to pax that IMHO they should know better.

BTW, re your previous post: Employer? Read. Uber is not considered your employer as of yet.

You are obviously new, misinformed, and naive. Read the forum. And check in with your insurance company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I don't like when I rider has multiply stops and I have to wait for them...Can I end the trip every time they get out of the car and make them ping me for every stop?


If you like getting multiple 1 star ratings. Or just leave and only get 1.

I don't stop and I tell them that. Unless it's surging. My take home for waiting is $7.20 per hour before expenses.

Multiple stops with waiting?

Oh hell no!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> When a rider opens a beer in the car or lights a cigarette,c an we spot and cancel the trip?


Unless you're a complete wuss, yes.

No way in HELL I put up with that. If it's not allowed on a bus why would they think.its ok in my car?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Micmac said:


> Hi ladyUber this is for you.Try it .
> https://www.uber.com/jobs/93504


POST # 561/Micmac: Sarcasm, much?


----------



## Maderacopy

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I've had issues with the partner app since I started a week ago. I went to try to use it and while in a particular city it errored out and came up Error Invalid Documents, visit partners.uber. and check all your documents are active. I did exactly what it stated and I found all my documents were active. I sent uber a tweet letting them know my situation and they even verified that all my documents are active. I went back toward the uber activation center in Fresno and once I got closer it worked.

Here is what it comes down to. The app works in Fresno, Madera and Chowchilla. Once I get to Merced through Sacramento it does not work at all. I have a huge thread of emails to uber support and everyone tells me the same thing. The last guy said it must be an outage in my area. I responded back then my area must be from Merced to Sacramento and it is funny that I see a lot of people working on the rider app.

I'm lost, and I can't seem to get answers from Uber support. Thinking about trying Lyft soon. Someone please help.


----------



## ReviTULize

teelyn said:


> Hi,
> I have a question are uber drivers allowed to have a person ride with them if they drive late at night? If the driver explains to the rider it is for the driver's safety?


No No No!!! Why do new drivers think this is OK? Who insures your friend?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

ReviTULize said:


> No No No!!! Why do new drivers think this is OK? Who insures your friend?


POST # 671/ReviTULize: After the Taco-
Time Beatdown
I can envision Mel Gibson from "Road
Warrior" as Post-Apocalyptic #[F]Uber
Driver w/DingoGuardDog in back.

Nothing like that Supercharger's Whine!

Bison: "Car Buff".....much?
□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■

SHOUT OUT to kevin o'keefe !
WAS that a Ozzie Ford Falcon that MG
drove across the Farside of Beyond?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LadyUber said:


> Never puked at the site of vomit in pics, but ive done spittakes at how dumb, arrogant or crazy drivers and riders can be in their support requests.


POST # 123/LadyUber: C H O R T L E !
You should [Seriously!]
submit "Spitakke" to Oxford English
Dictionary for inclusion in the 2016 Edition.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LadyUber said:


> you can read some of the rude posts directed at me in this thread, and just picture them in support emails. some people in this forum embody this without me needing to elaborate.


POST # 129/LadyUber: The Question posed
by #3 [for now] Notable
Fuzzyelvis concerned your Invented
Word "Spittake", I believe.

This validates my "New Word" claim!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

RDU Uber said:


> It's a shame. Uber could have easily won the loyalty of it good drivers if they but wanted to.


POST#142/RDU Uber: "Ahoy!"&Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Get thee to the "Complaints" Thread of
21FEB'15, in which an About-to-Depart
"Ex-CSR...with Equity" john djjjoe of
LIC, NY. utilizes his Travis-Imbued sense
of Entitlement & Superiority to Lambast
the UPNF Membership about numerous
issues...especially their LACK of GRASPING
the Fact that Travis has Indoctrinated....
Brainwashed...Employees of his into 
Treating ALL those "below their station"
as SubHumans....."commodity"...despite
the Extreme Duplicity of EMails to "Valued
Partners" :

☆ ☆ Http://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

This Hypomanic International Scofflaw
has SO ABUSED MILLIONS that he has
been called "AntiChrist" and Relishes
Conflict SO MUCH that 2014 saw an 
"Award" as "The 6th Most Hated Corp.
in America".

Mentoring Bison: Abides & Endures.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

jrboy said:


> what can you tell us about the strike?


POST # 143/jrboy: What can YOU tell us
about YOUR
Post-14NOV'15 "Virtual Disappearance" ?
Or that of poopy ?
Or that of SharedRideTruther ?

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd ....help us out!

Bison: Wistful at Thanksgiving.......


----------



## SECOTIME

Siuvhne Fitzclansai said:


> But ... they're not required to tip ... and frankly 98% of my passengers do not tip. Why would you lower their rating for doing what Uber says they're supposed to do? I'm not arguing, just trying to understand.


Drivers are affected by the no tip rhetoric from Uber.. So in return riders are affected (negligibly) by drivers for it too.

Circle of life


----------



## gman

SECOTIME said:


> Drivers are affected by the no tip rhetoric from Uber.. So in return riders are affected (negligibly) by drivers for it too.
> 
> Circle of life


Recent PAX says, "I know we're not supposed to, but here's a tip!". Uber really has them brainwashed.


----------



## moneymotivated

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


Support is terrible, and every time Uber sends me their feedback survey, I usually say NO they were not helpful and did not solve my problem. Angela is fast and actually answers my question, she does not answer with something that has nothing to do with my question. I have had maybe 2 support reps that know what they are talking about, the rest of them, I read their response like wth!! That was useless info! So I just make trips to the Uber office. They are great with solving all problems quickly and easily.


----------



## moneymotivated

Do you work from your home, or in the office?


----------



## dirtnaprightnow

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


This is very correct. I spent many years in the call center industry management and confirm everything you have said. Off shore reps are paid 10 - 15% of North American wages and get evaluated on quanity but very seldom quality.

The cultural differences make the problem worse. I monitored a conversation as follows: Lady Buyer - how many cups does the food processor hold? Off Shore CSR - I am very very sorry it does not come with cups.

Chew on that


----------



## RamzFanz

MattyMikey said:


> Yes kick them out! Illegal to have open alcohol in your car. Not worth the risk.


False. It's illegal in states where the populace has become so lazy as to surrender any right to the state so as to avoid having to decide anything for themselves. Many states allow open containers.

Let me guess, you thought the Federal Government decided who could drink in a car even if they weren't driving?


----------



## RamzFanz

MattyMikey said:


> View attachment 18810
> 
> Well in the few states it may be legal it violates Uber and Lyft's rules so just not allow it. Period.


Really? Few states? Uber rules? Where?

You know what is the most entertaining? That every person in your state surrendered their rights to do what they pleased because they never even questioned if a rider's right to drink affected the driver.

So sad that people CHOOSE dictatorship over reality. And pay the power mongers to do it. Your state decided that a sober driver can't drive people who are drinking. Why? No one knows. There are no studies supporting this, just busybodies with hypotheticals that made laws on feelings in complete disregard to the fact that we are supposed to be free and unharassed by government. We are supposed to be free.


----------



## Oscar Levant

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Please tell management that for UberBLACK/SUV, "surge pricing" has the opposite effect of what is intended, because no one is going to pay a multiple of 4 bucks a mile, so when I see a surge, I avoid, not approach, any red zone. Surge for Black/SUV is a gaurantee there will be no pings in that area until it is over. If you want to attract UberBlack/SUV rides to an area, just make it red, with NO surge. Since we sit around for hours at a time, the mere fact that a zone is red is plenty of incentive to check out the zone, but if it is surging, I will NOT go there.


----------



## Oscar Levant

everythingsuber said:


> Last thing you need is a system that encourages cherry picking and is open to manipulation. Being able to set a destination costs you far more than the value you may see in it. Drivers simply manipulate it and also leads to poor customer service. Its intention is good but the road to hell.......


This is so true. If you cherry pick the good ones, you leave crumbs to your fellow drivers, and since most rides are short, bad service means client base will eventually shrink, over time.


----------



## Im Moon

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Is there a uber freindly insurance company. Were having problems in nevada


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Im Moon said:


> Is there a uber freindly insurance company. Were having problems in nevada


You may find an answer in the Insurance section of this forum. LadyUber hasn't responded to this thread in quite some time.


----------



## XUBERX

Thanks Uber Lady, you have given a lot of good info, my question is, can uber see when we use a fake loacation app?


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

dirtnaprightnow said:


> This is very correct. I spent many years in the call center industry management and confirm everything you have said. Off shore reps are paid 10 - 15% of North American wages and get evaluated on quanity but very seldom quality.
> 
> The cultural differences make the problem worse. I monitored a conversation as follows: Lady Buyer - how many cups does the food processor hold? Off Shore CSR - I am very very sorry it does not come with cups.
> 
> Chew on that


HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHh


----------



## Bait n switch

Uber emailed and texted this offer on nov 15th.



> EARN $2,750 THIS WEEK Your Limited Time Guarantee
> 
> Drive 50 hours week with Uber, and we guarantee you will earn at least $2,250 in gross fares* -- plus we'll add a $500 reward on top! Don't have that much free time? Drive 30 hours this week, and we're still going to guarantee you earn big.
> 
> 50 HOURS THIS WEEK = $2,250*
> 
> + $500 REWARD
> 
> 30 HOURS THIS WEEK = $1,200
> 
> This exclusive one-week offer begins Nov 16th. See you on the road tomorro


I fulfilled my obligations and all of the stipulations but my payout statement for last week never reflected the "guarantee". I emailed Support to confirm that I did everything correct and they confirmed that I had and they would make the adjustment for this week. Needless to say my payout statement hasnt changed. I have literally been used and lied to after staying online for 50 hours and completing 75 rides. Bait n switch.

I'm waiting on another reply for support now to see if I can get whats owed to me on this weeks payout. What gives?


----------



## itsablackmarket

Why does the "here to dish" thing annoy me so much. Here to dish. Just think about it. It's so annoying.


----------



## UberEddie2015

Emailed support and vehicle supposed to be select but not on thier list. I email again and they state it is select. Put all the info in (reg & ins) and guess what the vehicle is not select. Does support just deceive. This is support telling me this. What a way to run a company.


----------



## Liquid

LadyUber said:


> my favorite question of the thread so far.
> I do. I'm a LUSH girl.
> sensitive skin needs high quality products.
> 
> do they have LUSH near you?


I had a mini crush on you. You were the cute professional keeping me going. I was enticing you with creed colognes, you wore White House black market. One day I was going to ask you out for drinks. But you killed my fantasy with Lush. That stuff smells so bad. I'm devastated, but thankful for your input here.


----------



## undertoad

RamzFanz said:


> Really? Few states? Uber rules? Where?
> 
> You know what is the most entertaining? That every person in your state surrendered their rights to do what they pleased because they never even questioned if a rider's right to drink affected the driver.
> 
> So sad that people CHOOSE dictatorship over reality. And pay the power mongers to do it. Your state decided that a sober driver can't drive people who are drinking. Why? No one knows. There are no studies supporting this, just busybodies with hypotheticals that made laws on feelings in complete disregard to the fact that we are supposed to be free and unharassed by government. We are supposed to be free.


Bravo, sir!


----------



## Papa

How is it that a rider sitting in your car, makes an app request, and a car is requested minutes away?


----------



## Papa

What is the ratio of cars to request in a given market?


----------



## Lamacus Lewis

Why doesn't uber want to add a tipping section?


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving

Yes I agree Why doesn't uber want to add a tipping section?


----------



## Demon

Lamacus Lewis said:


> Why doesn't uber want to add a tipping section?


They believe it makes people uncomfortable. Uber wants a seem less rider experience.


----------



## Tranquility

Lady uber,

You've said ratings can't be reset. But are CSRs allowed to remove a rating from a particular trip? I've had one CSR say yes and 4 of them say no


----------



## McSurge

will uber contact all passangers for 1 that had a cell phone lost on a trip? How does a CSR treat a lost item? I had a Passanger threaten me over her lost Iphone i didnt find.


----------



## SamiamisaM

Here is another question. It appears Uber has a way to track *incidents* with drivers, for professionalism, safety, etc. How exactly do these lead to a deactivation? After a set amount of time, are they removed? I feel like there are some passengers who will complain over nothing, and if someone gets 3 or four of these in a three year period, will uber drop their partner-employee?


----------



## fork2323

LadyUber said:


> "Other" is a general red flag for cancellations. it nearly always prompts a follow up to the THE RIDER to see what happened. we then hear that the ride was accepted and rapidly cancelled. its a terrible experience for the rider and you'll find yourself getting flagged for quality review for excessive cancellations if you do it often.
> 
> basically, other, without additional feedback looks like something shady. there should ALWAYS be a valid reason for a cancellation, because they are taken very seriously as they basically screw over a rider and make them wait longer, and probably call a cab or lyft etc


The reason the driver canceled the ride is they aren't getting paid enough. Simple as that


----------



## SamiamisaM

Also: What determines which driver gets what guarantee/promo of the week?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Ummmm, you people DO realize that she's not answering any more questions, right?


----------



## SamiamisaM

Oh. Heh. Um.... Awkward?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

SamiamisaM said:


> Oh. Heh. Um.... Awkward?


Nah. It's ok.


----------



## Uber 1

RomanRon said:


> Well as long as your asking for that maybe we can ask for the owners house keys??!


No...no need for the keys...that thing's been condemned...Burn that thing to the ground and Let's start new! ;-)

Andy


----------



## Uber 1

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Ummmm, you people DO realize that she's not answering any more questions, right?


Yes, apparently Uber finished its probe into the minds of its drivers and now KNOWS who the trouble makers are....HMM and to think I didn't get my lists! ;-O

Andy


----------



## tohellwithu

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Yes I agree Why doesn't uber want to add a tipping section?


Coz that's a last weapon for uber to pull the driver to drive with rate.....


----------



## Lautreamont

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I drive in a city where Uber takes 25 percent of my earnings - at least that's what I was told when I signed on. However, it turns out Uber takes 33 percent of my earnings and I have yet to get a clear explanation from them as to how they get away with that. Is this even legal and are there any lawsuits addressing this matter?


----------



## KGB7

Personal curiosity.

If i gave a bad Partner App review on Google Play store, will Uber retaliate in any form of shape?


----------



## FBM

Ladies are indeed hard to make happy. This one girl was a total mean one. Obviously she was late to the train station (sort of). She get mad and blaming me and makes me stop abruptly in the back of the train station. I got a 1 star for that. 1 1/2 mile trip. Takes about 5 min. It's not my fault. She should have left much earlier than she did. I reported how she acted to Uber. Not sure if it does much or not.


----------



## FBM

Oh yes. THANK YOU! Thank you for giving me a "heads up" for one of the things riders complain to me about. Being little late picking them up. "Missed the ETA"

I never gave much thought of late ETA before realizing this. TELLING ME what I'm doing wrong. Don't we think its a big help??? Because *how am i supposed to address what I'm doing wrong if I don't know what to address?? *Except of course, because of my race and etc. ha

Now that I know. I will be working on that part. Let me know what else! *So I will know *what else to work on.


----------



## ccbruins

Based on information available on UBER's website I decided to apply to be an Uber driver. I spent a total of $250.00 for the health certificate, car inspection etc., money I would not have spent otherwise. I have been patiently waiting for MONTHS for my Uber account to be activated.

I have reached out to UBER through live chat, during each chat session I received conflicting information, but I have been assured repeatedly the account would be activated by UBERS " Advanced Support Team " within 24-48 hours. This cycle has repeated for SEVERAL weeks. I have not looked for other employment because I have been patiently waiting for UBER to activate my account, as promised.

Update: THE BLAME GAME

Uber blames Checkr and Checkr blames Uber - The latest excuse from Uber is to blame Checkr, claiming the background report has not been completed. However, I've received an email from Checkr, which states "Uber has automatically received a copy of the report". Furthermore, I downloaded a copy of my COMPLETED/CLEARED background check and it states "CONSIDER".


----------



## [email protected]

A return on a background report of "*Consider*" means *"YOU DON'T HAVE A CHANCE IN HELL......."*


----------



## ccbruins

ACCOUNT HAS BEEN ACTIVATED - OH YEAH!!!! 
ALL THIS MESS IS BEHIND ME AND I'M DRIVING FOR UBER - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MrUba

LadyUber said:


> Cleaning fee requests go to a specialized team. That team handles emails that need to speak to both the driver and the rider to resolve. The front line reps still see all the puke and pee and poop and trash though while routing. Typically, a front line rep talks to all drivers or all riders for their entire shift.


My damage fee wasn't reimbursed because the customer wouldn't agree to the additional fees. The customer broke my door handle, admitted it. I emailed CS with pictures, details, and estimate and I was denied. Its f'd up that I'm stuck with the repairs for damages I didn't cause. How do I escalate this to win


----------



## Uber 1

News media, police report, or general district court would be 3 things that to mind after trying to talk with Uber and possibly higher ups at the company....

Andy


----------



## ATL2SD

ccbruins said:


> ACCOUNT HAS BEEN ACTIVATED - OH YEAH!!!!
> ALL THIS MESS IS BEHIND ME AND I'M DRIVING FOR UBER - THANK YOU!!!


Lmao!!! Get ready to make life changing money!! Be sure to report back in a months time & let us know how wonderful your Uber expirence has been.


----------



## Drew338

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


It would be nice to know why my rating is dropping or improving. So that I can make adjustments or keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Morganos

Why does it seem like all 1st level reps are ******s cutting and pasting from scripts? I never get decent answers until it's been passed up to 2nd level reps. Also what up with the operational selection bias issue in the ratings system? There's zero incentive for passengers to even bother giving a ratting unless they had an issue, witch automatically means they aren't giving a 5 star ratting. People only call the Better Business Bureau when they want to complain. 

My biggest question though is, why doesn't uber have a tipping system like Lyft? I drive much more on Lyft because of this.


----------



## tradedate

MrUba said:


> My damage fee wasn't reimbursed because the customer wouldn't agree to the additional fees. The customer broke my door handle, admitted it. I emailed CS with pictures, details, and estimate and I was denied. Its f'd up that I'm stuck with the repairs for damages I didn't cause. How do I escalate this to win


Small claims court. Make it a legal matter.


----------



## delusion2

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Anyway to find out how many drivers are in my hometown Des Moines ?


----------



## gg mh

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


What to do if Uber Support repeatedly ignores a legitimate complaint? Would you attempt to take it to court?


----------



## maui

LadyUber said:


> The destination filter seems like it would limit the amount of requests you would get, and would ultimately make for less reliable response time for pick ups. User's best interests lay with the riders...


God! That is so whack!

If there are destinations I am uncomfortable driving and don't want to drive, then I should be allowed, for my safety to avoid those areas.

Drivers go through background checks, Pax DO NOT.


----------



## FBM

Uber and Lyft should base deactivating drivers for the *number *of "written" complaints from pax. Not for less than 4.6.


----------



## tohellwithu

Uber is a shitt hole will never do but still people drive it. Time will come and Travis will be homeless paying court fines.


----------



## SmoothMiamidrive

I have been in surge areas and then noticed i am not getting paid the surge. I'm pretty sure i have been in the area and the beep has come up. The rider is not charged for surge either but we are on it...strange.


----------



## Kaye

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


I referred someone and manage to finish 21 trips but i didnt get any bonus. Any body who can relate to this?


----------



## Santa

LadyUber said:


> full disclosure, all of the reps in my position - the ones that answer your emails, are being fired left and right, and not because of our performance. we're being downsized and outsourced. we're all angry.


Don't stress it LadyU. He's just high on Uber kool-aid.


----------



## Archie8616

Hmmmm, this forum is now at page 37, well at the time i've written this. LadyUber hasn't been around for awhile. Hope all is ok. Or at least that if they finally laid her off, that she was able to get another job. I have a question, but I'll wait and see if she returns.


----------



## LadyDi

Archie8616 said:


> Hmmmm, this forum is now at page 37, well at the time i've written this. LadyUber hasn't been around for awhile. Hope all is ok. Or at least that if they finally laid her off, that she was able to get another job. I have a question, but I'll wait and see if she returns.


Hmmm...


----------



## thehappytypist

MrUba said:


> My damage fee wasn't reimbursed because the customer wouldn't agree to the additional fees. The customer broke my door handle, admitted it. I emailed CS with pictures, details, and estimate and I was denied. Its f'd up that I'm stuck with the repairs for damages I didn't cause. How do I escalate this to win


You don't. If you argue, we have to send your case up to claims where they inform you that you can make a claim with James River buuut there's that whole $1,000 deductible thing.


----------



## thehappytypist

Morganos said:


> Why does it seem like all 1st level reps are ******s cutting and pasting from scripts? I never get decent answers until it's been passed up to 2nd level reps.


Because they are cutting and pasting from scripts (essentially) and most don't even read your entire message because it's quantity over quality. As for the rest of your question...no clue. CSRs are like mushrooms, kept in the dark and fed a lot of shit.


----------



## thehappytypist

Archie8616 said:


> Hmmmm, this forum is now at page 37, well at the time i've written this. LadyUber hasn't been around for awhile. Hope all is ok. Or at least that if they finally laid her off, that she was able to get another job. I have a question, but I'll wait and see if she returns.


I'm not as witty as LadyUber but fire away!


----------



## thehappytypist

Huge respect to Lady Uber but it looks like this was abandoned so I'm stepping in to clear up loose ends and unanswered questions. Just kindly post them again and I'll do my best!


----------



## Realityshark

What would it take for Uber to raise rates back to a decent wage.... Like it was 2 years ago? Act of god.....Never gonna happen?


----------



## Realityshark

Do you think Travis should rot in hell while sharing a cell with Jefferey Dahmer for eternity?


----------



## Mountwolf

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


When will UBER see their faults with this rate cut and bring the rates back up.. Example: the rate cut dropped $5.00, UBER loses $1.00, the driver looses $4.00.. What's not to get from that, the drivers are starving out. If UBER split the lose half and half then we could see it as if UBER was in it with us but NO, ole UBER only looses $1.00 and tells us to be happy loosing $4.00. I'm pissed and have trouble saying anything good about UBER.


----------



## Melinda

LadyUber said:


> What do you want to ask a support rep? I'll be doing 2 hour AMA blocks whenever I can. Fire away.


Where can I get a copy of the latest contract? I have been told that not all drivers in California are eligible to pick up at LAX airport. Do you know anything more about this? Sounds like BS to me!


----------



## thehappytypist

Mountwolf said:


> When will UBER see their faults with this rate cut and bring the rates back up.. Example: the rate cut dropped $5.00, UBER loses $1.00, the driver looses $4.00.. What's not to get from that, the drivers are starving out. If UBER split the lose half and half then we could see it as if UBER was in it with us but NO, ole UBER only looses $1.00 and tells us to be happy loosing $4.00. I'm pissed and have trouble saying anything good about UBER.


Hard to say. I figure as long as investors are throwing money at Uber, they're not going to care about operating losses. Or don't seem to care anyway.


----------



## thehappytypist

Melinda said:


> Where can I get a copy of the latest contract? I have been told that not all drivers in California are eligible to pick up at LAX airport. Do you know anything more about this? Sounds like BS to me!


Okay, latest copy of the contract - sign into your dashboard, click on profile, the link to all your contracts/agreements is down at the bottom of the page. uberX drivers need a placard in order to make pickups at LAX and I believe they emailed those out but perhaps not to everyone? That's the impression I get from the info I have.


----------



## Melinda

Melinda said:


> Where can I get a copy of the latest contract? I have been told that not all drivers in California are eligible to pick up at LAX airport. Do you know anything more about this? Sounds like BS to me!


Thanks for your response. My problem is that Uber is saying they will not issue placards to all California drivers or even those that live in nearby vicinities. I'll have to go to my laptop and see if I can find a legal reason for this. It must be stated explicitly I believe or it's total BS.


----------



## FBM

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. *there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.*


Now there's the problem. The threat of "*being killed" ourselves *because of how you guys (Uber) take the low rating on us. If there was no 4.6+ rating BS. None of this is a threat to anyone. Drivers or PAX


----------



## FBM

You know what would be really nice? If we drivers had the option to select which "boundary" we want to go.

*I believe I heard some talk about drivers having the wish to "set app" to only accept pings for rides within a certain boundary we want to be. *For example: Driver does not want to drive 60 miles away. But willing to drive up to 30 miles away from his home. And when he is 30 miles from his home. He will get pings only from PAX who happen to want a ride going toward back his home town.


----------



## Oscar Levant

everythingsuber said:


> Last thing you need is a system that encourages cherry picking and is open to manipulation. Being able to set a destination costs you far more than the value you may see in it. Drivers simply manipulate it and also leads to poor customer service. Its intention is good but the road to hell.......


I have 15 years in the transportation business and this is a true statement --when a driver cherry picks he is stealing from other drivers.


----------



## Oscar Levant

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


yeah I noticed I get the worst responses they never answer the questions I asked.

this proves to be one thing if they cant afford local help and they got to outsource it to other countries then this company is losing money and that can only be doom in the next few years to come.


----------



## LadyDi

Oscar Levant said:


> yeah I noticed I get the worst responses they never answer the questions I asked.
> 
> this proves to be one thing if they cant afford local help and they got to outsource it to other countries then this company is losing money and that can only be doom in the next few years to come.


I have a 30+ email conversation going currently over them deactivating my account and performing yet another background check without my consent. You would not believe the hilarity in the replies the "reps" have given so unrelated to the original question/comment. I have about 6 different "reps" in it and each time they send a survey for a person in that thread, I delete it or rate it unsolved.


----------



## LadyDi

thehappytypist how do I acquire the Uber sticker for my vehicle WITHOUT going into their hideous offices? I asked for one by US mail and I never received it. Also, when does the required dress go into effect for Maryland? Thank you for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Kalee

Looks like March 1st is when trade dress in Maryland is required.

You can order the sign at the link below.

http://www.uberpartnersmd.com/usign/


----------



## LadyDi

This page is outdated as the Baltimore office has moved but yes, I saw this a good while ago and still wonder if it is credible information... today. Thank you anyhow Kalee


----------



## Kalee

By the way, your comment about not wanting to step foot into any of Uber's "hideous offices" made me chuckle. I understand.

From the time I became a driver in August 2014 until the time I made Uber deactivate my account on January 9, 2016, I had never set foot in their office, nor met any Uber employees.

Uber is a sickening company. I couldn't bare the thought of ever having to go there in person


----------



## LadyDi

Kalee I went in to get the trade dress and my phone was taken OUT of my hand to ping my car. I was LIVID to say the least. And then was abruptly yet rudely told "there is no literature, you just drive". I left and never ever went back and will never ever meet them in person again UNLESS it is to discuss an increase in fare and fairNESS!!


----------



## thomas1955

LadyUber said:


> Not sure. Just feel like sharing information I know since I'm upset with how Uber has treated their support reps.


Well, if they treat you all like they treat us, why don't you go find another job ?


----------



## Kalee

thomas1955 said:


> Well, if they treat you all like they treat us, why don't you go find another job ?


Uber is so bad that I made them deactivate my account _BEFORE_ I found a new job!

I was to the point where being penniless seemed better than continuing as an UBER driver.
I was right.


----------



## Abraxas79

LadyUber said:


> im sure you've been screwed on a fare and gone off on here once or twice?
> well try seeing all of your friends lose their jobs just for uber to save a buck. yeah it sucks and im not happy.


Was that unexpected ? Seems UBER screws almost everyone they come in contact with. The pending litigation looks to end Travis' gravy train though. I have reviewed UBER's defense filings, they are a joke. At the point the CA drivers get employee status this will set the precedent for other states and drivers in other countries. Hopefully Travis is out of the picture by this time and more responsible ownership takes over.


----------



## Ubernomics

LadyUber said:


> we were always being told that as long as we performed at high levels, we had job security and would be renewed. so, we all busted our asses, and suddenly in groups, even the highest performing reps were let go with no notice.


Wow that sounds exactly like the deception of our old pal Travis.

If you had to take a ride today would you take a Lyft or an Uber?

I bet if you went to Lyft they would be fantastic to you, although that's probably not an option.

Fyi there is a change occurring in the industry. You might not see it first hand as a Uber rep but us drivers see passengers and drivers pouring to the other side. Just a little something for you to leave Uber knowing.


----------



## Ubernomics

chitownXdriver said:


> I use yahoo


OMG!!!!!! This is the guy we have been trying to find!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Rat

itsablackmarket said:


> why did you multiply by 4?


No math skills


----------



## Rat

LadyUber said:


> so, you do or don't want me to answer honestly? seriously dude, what do you want? ask me a question, and I'll answer it. if you don't, go away. or is it that im intruding on your turf? im giving honest answers outside of the support realm, unedited, not holding back. do you want a strategy guide, go listen to Randy the UberMan, he's more up your alley. an idiot who thinks he knows everything.


Randy has quit driving and is working as a paid liar for Uber


----------



## Rat

LadyUber said:


> i think you have to be careful. your account is really close to being sent to quality review and in danger of deactivation if you got that email.


I get that email all the time, even when I haven't driven for two weeks


----------



## Rat

ATX 22 said:


> A fantastic argument for the implementation of fingerprint background checks in every city.


So you end up like NYC? All immigrants driving because they have no records in the US.


----------



## agtg

LadyUber said:


> because its confidential to protect the rider. if a rider gives you bad feedback, you maybe know where they live, work, or hang out and could potentially go and retaliate because you know how important ratings are to your livelihood. even with some particular comments you could deduce who it was. you have records of where trips began and ended. there's just too much danger of a driver killing a rider over a bad rating.


How many viral marketing accounts from your marketing department are canvassing this forum with propaganda each shift?


----------



## Rat

I believe some of the responses I get from CSR are not from a human, but from a computer. Am I correct?


----------



## Teksaz

LadyUber was last seen: Nov 20, 2015

Goober prolly fired her. Lol


----------



## Rat

ReviTULize said:


> The bottom of the forum homepage states that it is in no way affiliated with uber


If it was run by Uber, that's exactly what it would say.......


----------



## JohnnyCosta

LadyUber said:


> Well. Your Support Reps for the US and Canada up until the summer were primarily based in the US. they are now aggressively downsizing and outsourcing abroad and laying off dozens of Reps weekly (hundreds a month - there were between 500 and 1000 total US reps at the peak) with amazing satisfaction survey scores, low response counts (how many emails it takes to answer you question and solve your problem completely and fully) and replacing them with cheaper reps in other countries who don't even have a clue what you are saying, let alone know how to effectively communicate and solve your problems. they don't value great support, they just value cost.


When I hear crap like this it really gets me angry. 28 years in the IT field and our entire department of 100 including myself were outsource to idiots in Ukraine. Why? To save costs without concern for quality.


----------



## Rat

Lando74 said:


> Ok here's my question. If a rider is assessed a cleaning fee, can we be paired with them again or not? I'd rather not have to confront a rider who was charged $200 and have them erupt on me. same applies to "serious concern" reports.


Yes, you can ask Uber to not let that Rider request you again. Select the trip, choose " I had issue with rider", then request


----------



## Rat

LadyUber said:


> the new bff strategy is 100% automated. no human interaction on those reminder emails.
> CSR's are not bonused at all for driver sign ups.
> 
> Uber is an app - they are not a take, nor a rideshare service. they are provider of the technology to connect riders to drivers. sound familiar? it's the truth.
> The driver provides the "service." the driver is proprietor, the rider is the customer.
> think of Uber like the flea market, the driver is the person selling their goods on the table, the rider is the patron.
> the flea market has NOTHING To do with the interaction between the customer and the seller.
> this is what Uber is in regards to the "Service" being provided..
> 
> a person may make their livelihood by selling junk at a flea market... doesn't mean they are an employee of that market, or entitled to benefits just because they were given a space in a place where customers frequent.


The flea market doesn't dictate what the seller can charge. Nor can they close the sellers booth periodically to punish them for not selling items they want them to sell. Ubering is not a disinterested third party


----------



## Rat

UBERBUS_LA said:


> I want to know how to avoid short trips.


Go offline


----------



## PoorBasterd

JohnnyCosta said:


> When I hear crap like this it really gets me angry. 28 years in the IT field and our entire department of 100 including myself were outsource to idiots in Ukraine. Why? To save costs without concern for quality.


I used to be in IT too. I would thoroughly discourage a young person in North America from getting into IT. It's a career with a short expiry date. Once you're past 35, no one takes you seriously.


----------



## JimS

Rat said:


> No math skills


----------



## Rat

JimS said:


>


2015, yeah, I know......


----------



## 14gIV

Rat said:


> I get that email all the time, even when I haven't driven for two weeks


Move along rat boy this thread has been dead for a lonnnnnnnng time


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> Move along rat boy this thread has been dead for a lonnnnnnnng time


Yet you are still here


----------



## 14gIV

Rat said:


> Yet you are still here


lol im not the one who resurrected an ancient thread


----------



## Rat

14gIV said:


> lol im not the one who resurrected an ancient thread


So sue me.


----------

